# Viridian Plague OOC



## Rystil Arden

Continuing off from where Twin Infinities died

Adventure 2: Viridian Plague--A Jungle Expedition Level 6
Seeten's Amazon, Kalanyr's Enchantress Unleashed's Shaman, Keia's Gladiator, DrZombie's Lacerta, Eonthar's Spellsworn, Nephtys's Dragonlord


----------



## Keia

Rystil, 

where's Animist on the production list?  No hurry, just slipped my mind and I'm trying to plan my work days (or lack thereof )

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> where's Animist on the production list?  No hurry, just slipped my mind and I'm trying to plan my work days (or lack thereof )
> 
> Keia



 Its coming up soon now.  After I do Spellsworn.  No other classes in between then.  Nope.  None.  Definitely not another one I snuck in there


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its coming up soon now.  After I do Spellsworn.  No other classes in between then.  Nope.  None.  Definitely not another one I snuck in there



No worries, wrapping up a character for Isida's magic kingdom game tonight.  I'll be working on backgrounds for some of your characters over the next couple of days, then the number crunching goes into full gear.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> No worries, wrapping up a character for Isida's magic kingdom game tonight.  I'll be working on backgrounds for some of your characters over the next couple of days, then the number crunching goes into full gear.
> 
> Keia



 Cool.  Once I finish Animist, that will let you finish the two that aren't the Champion


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cool.  Once I finish Animist, that will let you finish the two that aren't the Champion



Yeah, I'm stalling on the Champion . . . looking for that hook in the character story . . . having found it yet - I will, just not yet.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm stalling on the Champion . . . looking for that hook in the character story . . . having found it yet - I will, just not yet.
> 
> Keia



 Sacra can be tough.  The catch is how they interact with arcane folks.  Though come to think of it, with BS and Cathoi gone and the groups remixed, it would be possible to rearrange so that there were no arcane casters in one game...


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sacra can be tough.  The catch is how they interact with arcane folks.  Though come to think of it, with BS and Cathoi gone and the groups remixed, it would be possible to rearrange so that there were no arcane casters in one game...




Yeah, I'm thinking about an older champion that's sort of slipped through the cracks.  Sort of the 30 year old that's still going to college for his 12 year in a row.  Just not a lot of drive.  Finally the administration changes and he gets booted out on his ear with orders to make something of himself . . . only he wants to smite evil and all of that . . . just didn't really see what the big deal was about arcane users . . . maybe his brother was one and he didn't think the guy was all that evil.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm thinking about an older champion that's sort of slipped through the cracks.  Sort of the 30 year old that's still going to college for his 12 year in a row.  Just not a lot of drive.  Finally the administration changes and he gets booted out on his ear with orders to make something of himself . . . only he wants to smite evil and all of that . . . just didn't really see what the big deal was about arcane users . . . maybe his brother was one and he didn't think the guy was all that evil.
> 
> Keia



 That is more likely to be possible for a male.  Male Sacra get away with more because society pays them less attention as the non-dominant gender in Sancirce--though an arcane-casting brother is unlikely because Sacra can't cast arcane spells   Maybe it was a buddy.


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That is more likely to be possible for a male.  Male Sacra get away with more because society pays them less attention as the non-dominant gender in Sancirce--though an arcane-casting brother is unlikely because Sacra can't cast arcane spells   Maybe it was a buddy.




Yeah I was going with male on this one.

Or blood passed down from a Dolrathi posing as his father or mother.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah I was going with male on this one.
> 
> Or blood passed down from a Dolrathi posing as his father or mother.



 If a parent was Dolathi, the child would be Dolathi as well--which is fine if you like, as you can be a Dolathi Champion raised by Sacra whose main form is Sacra


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If a parent was Dolathi, the child would be Dolathi as well--which is fine if you like, as you can be a Dolathi Champion raised by Sacra whose main form is Sacra



That might be interesting . . . though it may be his half-brother just as easily.

Anything special about the Sacra.  All I've got to go on is the temple and the stat mods.

Course we should probably adjurn this to the proper thread.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> That might be interesting . . . though it may be his half-brother just as easily.
> 
> Anything special about the Sacra.  All I've got to go on is the temple and the stat mods.
> 
> Course we should probably adjurn this to the proper thread.
> 
> Keia



 Yes we could   I've got a bit up for you so far over there.


----------



## Seeten

My Amazon is in this one now? Heh, and 6th level, no less!

Where does this take place, location wise?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> My Amazon is in this one now? Heh, and 6th level, no less!
> 
> Where does this take place, location wise?



 Chuliit.  The land of the Lacerta and Feldori.


----------



## Seeten

How did I come to end up there? =)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Roll call!  Say hello if you're still playing this game!


----------



## Seeten

I'm in...I need a background idea/hook for why my nymph is on this planet, but I'm ok with it


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> I'm in...I need a background idea/hook for why my nymph is on this planet, but I'm ok with it



 Okey dokey.  First we figure out why you left Amaranthia--I admit that may not be easy, and I apologise if you feel displaced from Amaranthia, so you can switch characters on me if you like.  After that, Chuliit has big beuatiful jungles with lots of colourful animals and plants, so I can definitely see this as a good choice among Spelljamming Amazons


----------



## Seeten

Some really cute guy/slavers/I dont know what

If you can help me come up with a reasonable idea for it, I'm ok with it. I figured 3 levels of nymph when I was on Amaranthia, so I see more nymph and if I was dragged offworld, that might be a good reason to go Amazon...jungle fighter, etc, depending


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Some really cute guy/slavers/I dont know what
> 
> If you can help me come up with a reasonable idea for it, I'm ok with it. I figured 3 levels of nymph when I was on Amaranthia, so I see more nymph and if I was dragged offworld, that might be a good reason to go Amazon...jungle fighter, etc, depending



 Maybe you always dreamed of soaring through the skies, so you took three levels of Nymph, but then when you gained wings to do so, you saw that there was the beautiful heavens full of stars above the sky, and then you decided you couldn't rest until you could fly through there too.


----------



## Bront

If you end up needing an alt, I can fill in with my Runemaiden idea (Yes, another transplanted Nymph)


----------



## Keia

As noted by my previous posts . . . . I am indeed here . . . and playing . . . though, not yet.

Keia


----------



## Bront

Seeten said:
			
		

> Some really cute guy/slavers/I dont know what



You could do both 

"I was brought here by some realy cute slaver, but I got sick of him and killed him like the man that he was."


----------



## unleashed

Hello...here I am and shall remain.


----------



## Rystil Arden

OK, the first post now says:

Adventure 2: Viridian Plague--A Jungle Expedition Level 6
Seeten's Amazon, Kalanyr's Enchantress Unleashed's Shaman, Keia's Gladiator, DrZombie's Lacerta, Eonthar's Spellsworn, Nephtys's Dragonlord


----------



## Nephtys

Hi, I'm still here.


----------



## Seeten

Hey, is Nepthys's Dragonlord like my Dragonlords sister, or brother or cousin, or something? I notice they have the same last name/house/specialty =)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Hey, is Nepthys's Dragonlord like my Dragonlords sister, or brother or cousin, or something? I notice they have the same last name/house/specialty =)



 Definitely related then  

The families are rather large though, so not necessarily sisters


----------



## Seeten

I was really asking Nepthys =)

I am currently making my Nymph, and have the requisite questions:

Any special Nymph related feats? I am gonna be level 6 in Nymph, it appears, and my race is Anthousa, not Aurai, so no flying about. Also, what subrace abilities does a level 6 Anthousa get?


----------



## Seeten

Still looking for a good background idea on how I arrived. I like the idea of being in a jungle, I'll get lots of good symbiosis there, on the plus side =)


----------



## Bront

Seeten said:
			
		

> Still looking for a good background idea on how I arrived. I like the idea of being in a jungle, I'll get lots of good symbiosis there, on the plus side =)



You didn't like that idea of being taken there by a cute slaver that you killed like the man he was when you got bored with him?


----------



## Seeten

No, I'm not really a violent sort of nymph, more of an escape artist.

Curious and not too bright, it wouldnt be hard to lure her onto a ship and take her somewhere, but I am not overly fond of the, "Lured onto a boat, and they landed on Chuliit, no idea why" idea. =P

If you can use her appearance as a hook, I am fine with that. I dont mind being a plot device and a PC too


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> No, I'm not really a violent sort of nymph, more of an escape artist.
> 
> Curious and not too bright, it wouldnt be hard to lure her onto a ship and take her somewhere, but I am not overly fond of the, "Lured onto a boat, and they landed on Chuliit, no idea why" idea. =P
> 
> If you can use her appearance as a hook, I am fine with that. I dont mind being a plot device and a PC too



 Hey Seeten, maybe you were captured by the same people who captured Keia's Gladiator, and they escaped together and your Anthousa followed the Gladiator home to Chuliit, at least for the moment--that's close to the Anthousa that we almost had in that game.  Anyways, the abilities are Blossoming Beauty and Adoring Beauty.  The descriptions for both should be in the old thread somewhere


----------



## Keia

That's alright by me.  I was already planning on knowing BS's Tralg gladiator until he up and disappeared.  Let me know and we can blend some things together.

Keia


----------



## Seeten

Whats the story on your capture? Please not a "Search the entire 1198 post thread" answer =P

even a page 16 on Twin Infinities is better than that =)


----------



## Keia

Seeten said:
			
		

> Whats the story on your capture?



M'ress is a female feldori (black panther family).  Lived on my home world, a hunter, tracker, healer.  Captured by a less than savory group of 'big game hunters' and sold into the gladiator pits for a while.  Originally I was going to bust out with a Tralg but he left without me.  Now I've had enough of these pits and I'm getting out.  If you want to come along that's your call.  But what I say goes and you have to keep up or you're just gonna die.*


*Whoops got carried away into Riddick's lines from the Chronicles of Riddick.


----------



## Seeten

I think I can keep up...maybe?


----------



## Keia

Not necessary.  M'ress is more kind-hearted than that . . . much more.  She might have said that . . . then realized that was the pits talking , not her, and apologized (quietly - when no one else was around). 

Keia


----------



## Seeten

Big Game Hunters who capture a feldori girl and an amaranthian nymph...sounds like slavers to me!  While you were fighting what was I doing I wonder?


----------



## Keia

Giving me a reason to keep fighting . . .


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Big Game Hunters who capture a feldori girl and an amaranthian nymph...sounds like slavers to me!  While you were fighting what was I doing I wonder?



 I can guess


----------



## Bront

Seeten said:
			
		

> Big Game Hunters who capture a feldori girl and an amaranthian nymph...sounds like slavers to me!  While you were fighting what was I doing I wonder?



Entertaining the Tralgs?


----------



## Keia

Yikes . . . I know I'm not doing that.  Ouch!  And what they do to my fur . . . bleh!!

So the story idea works?  Guess we'll need some details on the 'group' from Rystil so that we can include them in the background.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Yikes . . . I know I'm not doing that.  Ouch!  And what they do to my fur . . . bleh!!
> 
> So the story idea works?  Guess we'll need some details on the 'group' from Rystil so that we can include them in the background.
> 
> Keia



 Perhaps a group of slavers led by a depraved Low Praetorian Ex-Gladiator and a Narsleman Raider who hold illegal fights with kidnapped offworlders in a small colisseum built in the catacombs under Praetorianus.


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Perhaps a group of slavers led by a depraved Low Praetorian Ex-Gladiator and a Narsleman Raider who hold illegal fights with kidnapped offworlders in a small colisseum built in the catacombs under Praetorianus.



Okay, . . . umm . . . that works . . . First rule of fight club . . . yeah.  

I can work with that . . . 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Okay, . . . umm . . . that works . . . First rule of fight club . . . yeah.
> 
> I can work with that . . .
> 
> Keia



 None of them is named Tyler Durden


----------



## Keia

OR . . . not that they're admitting it.  Rather . . . its more like Bloodsport and the participants aren't willing.

Keia


----------



## Seeten

What am I, the Damsel in Distress thats fought over by the gladiators?

*chuckle*

I know I wasnt fighting in any Gladiatorial matches, my str and con are horrendous, no one would take it seriously. lol.


----------



## Seeten

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Perhaps a group of slavers led by a depraved Low Praetorian Ex-Gladiator and a Narsleman Raider who hold illegal fights with kidnapped offworlders in a small colisseum built in the catacombs under Praetorianus.




Seems like a decent enough idea. I can imagine holding up the cards announcing who fights next, what round it is, serving drinks, but I am pretty sure they didnt kidnap me for my fighting potential. =)


----------



## Bront

Seeten said:
			
		

> What am I, the Damsel in Distress thats fought over by the gladiators?
> 
> *chuckle*
> 
> I know I wasnt fighting in any Gladiatorial matches, my str and con are horrendous, no one would take it seriously. lol.




Maybe you were holding up the round cards or something.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Seems like a decent enough idea. I can imagine holding up the cards announcing who fights next, what round it is, serving drinks, but I am pretty sure they didnt kidnap me for my fighting potential. =)



 I'd say it was as a sensual plaything


----------



## Seeten

*chuckle*

This place we were in, was there access to my symbiosis there? Otherwise I imagine I was a very unhappy little nymph.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> *chuckle*
> 
> This place we were in, was there access to my symbiosis there? Otherwise I imagine I was a very unhappy little nymph.



 They probably gave you some flowers so you could stay healthy and perky


----------



## Seeten

My hero, M'ress, fighting all that time to save me. 

I assume from reading about nymphs elsewhere that I wouldnt find this experience terribly traumatic unless they were particularly mean and cruel types.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> My hero, M'ress, fighting all that time to save me.
> 
> I assume from reading about nymphs elsewhere that I wouldnt find this experience terribly traumatic unless they were particularly mean and cruel types.



 Yup.  Removal from the more-beautiful surroundings in Amaranthia is probably much worse than the actual sexual eploitation.


----------



## Keia

Seeten said:
			
		

> My hero, M'ress, fighting all that time to save me.




Well, if she didn't . . . who would?  Someone with an ulterior motive, probably, unlike M'ress. 

Keia


----------



## Seeten

how long ago did we escape, if we did escape already?


----------



## Keia

Seeten said:
			
		

> how long ago did we escape, if we did escape already?



I suppose that depends on Rystil, but I would say no more than a year - if that.  Some time getting offworld, transport, maybe a world stop in between - not by choice, then to my home.

Keia


----------



## Nephtys

Seeten said:
			
		

> Hey, is Nepthys's Dragonlord like my Dragonlords sister, or brother or cousin, or something? I notice they have the same last name/house/specialty =)




She's not anyone's brother, that's for sure.  It's not like she was born a man or anything... 

But maybe an older sister, sure, that could work. 

---

As for why she would be on Chuulit... That really depends on what the DM has planned for the game. Maybe she's there to enjoy the vibrant greenery. Maybe to negotiate a deal to buy land on the planet. Maybe a diplomatic mission to gain allies, hoping to get her Family a foothold on the rich world.
 Only to have something go very wrong, leaving her stranded in the jungle far from civilization with only her butler, pet dragon and a small group of strangers for company.


----------



## Seeten

vibrant green worlds to turn to desert with your siphoning?


----------



## Seeten

Youngest daughter, Aliandra is, so that would work.


----------



## Nephtys

Bump.


----------



## Keia

Helping with the Bump . . . 

Still looking for Animist whenever. 

Keia


----------



## Keia

bumpitty . . . . Animist . . . bump   

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> bumpitty . . . . Animist . . . bump
> 
> Keia



 Heehee, once I get unsick, I'll do Spellsworn and then Animist


----------



## Keia

Who said anything about Animist . . . . <whistles innocently> . . . .oh look, a rainbow . . . 

Keia


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, once I get unsick, I'll do Spellsworn and then Animist



*Casts Cure Unsick*

Oh, wait...


----------



## Nephtys

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, once I get unsick, I'll do Spellsworn and then Animist




Undead would be better, then you don't have to spend precious time on eating and sleeping.


----------



## Keia

Probably won't get to my animist until Friday early afternoon at the earlier.  Looking forward to seeing this game going (well - all of them really).

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Probably won't get to my animist until Friday early afternoon at the earlier. Looking forward to seeing this game going (well - all of them really).
> 
> Keia



Must...finish...last two classes...gah! Why can't I do it? (I _will_ finish them in the next two days. I have put my foot down, so now I have to listen to me )


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Must...finish...last two classes...gah! Why can't I do it? (I _will_ finish them in the next two days. I have put my foot down, so now I have to listen to me )



Yeah, time to put up with what the rest of us have to in listening to you


----------



## Keia

Do animist's have 4, 6, or 8 skill points per level?

Any particular skill list?

Keia
_just jumpstarting the creative juices_


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Do animist's have 4, 6, or 8 skill points per level?
> 
> Any particular skill list?
> 
> Keia
> _just jumpstarting the creative juices_



 Oh, I know the basic information already.  I could give you all the hit dice sizes and BABs and saves and skills for all 60+ classes...its the super-cool Animist and Spellsworn special abilities that take _forever_ to remember just right...and I won't be satisfied with myself until they're perfect 

Oh, the answer is 6+Int, with Ranger skills + Diplomacy and Spellcraft


----------



## Keia

I figure if I ask for a little piece at a time . . . before you know it, you've got the class!

Keia
_who's buying skills for his animist/gladiator - now there's a combo . . . _


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> I figure if I ask for a little piece at a time . . . before you know it, you've got the class!
> 
> Keia
> _who's buying skills for his animist/gladiator - now there's a combo . . . _



 Heehee, there's a reason I picked to do Animist and Spellsworn last, and its not because I secretly have an evil plot against you and Eonthar and want you to never be able to play 

Those classes both had a large number of involved special abilities...other than those, I can give you the class skeleton lickity-split


----------



## Keia

Rystil,

What was the gladiator weapon and armor proficiencies?

Animist better or worse?

Thanks - I know I asked this before - but I can't find it . . . 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> What was the gladiator weapon and armor proficiencies?
> 
> Animist better or worse?
> 
> Thanks - I know I asked this before - but I can't find it . . .
> 
> Keia



 Gladiators get all martial weapons, etc, and light armour.  Animist gets light and medium nature-friendly armours, but you're still better off using light armour because you can keep your Wis to AC in it.  Speaking of Wisdom, its the Animist key-casting stat.  Synergy-joy!


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Speaking of Wisdom, its the Animist key-casting stat.  Synergy-joy!



Yay me !! And I didn't even know.  Though M'ress isn't the smartest girl on the block (with a 9 Int).  Hmmm, that will have to do.  Guess I will have to find a smart person to stay around. 

Shields too?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Yay me !! And I didn't even know.  Though M'ress isn't the smartest girl on the block (with a 9 Int).  Hmmm, that will have to do.  Guess I will have to find a smart person to stay around.
> 
> Shields too?



 No shields or you lose some stuff, but you are proficient.  As for the 9 Int, well, I'm sure someone will be willing to aid the beautiful and powerful Feldori who's looking for a nice intelligent man to stay with her and help her out


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No shields or you lose some stuff, but you are proficient.  As for the 9 Int, well, I'm sure someone will be willing to aid the beautiful and powerful Feldori who's looking for a nice intelligent man to stay with her and help her out



Man, woman, either, whatever - maybe a nice intelligent Nymph?  

Working on the background for M'ress.  I have the recent stuff.  I'm working on the beginning.

but it will keep till tomorrow.  Who knows, maybe the encyclopedia will get updated  (I'm just teasing!)

Nite!
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Man, woman, either, whatever - maybe a nice intelligent Nymph?
> 
> Working on the background for M'ress.  I have the recent stuff.  I'm working on the beginning.
> 
> but it will keep till tomorrow.  Who knows, maybe the encyclopedia will get updated  (I'm just teasing!)
> 
> Nite!
> Keia



 G'night!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA, It was obviously a mistake to have dropped from the new games cause I thought they would have been started but I’m not asking back in but I would like to be officially added to the alternate list for this game...


----------



## Keia

<whistling> . . . .


----------



## Nephtys

Helping with the whistling...

I can't wait taking my Dragonlady out for a spin. Maybe a little solo-game?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Helping with the whistling...
> 
> I can't wait taking my Dragonlady out for a spin. Maybe a little solo-game?



 I keep telling myself I'll finish those two classes this weekend.  With Keia and maybe others away at Origins, it just might happen


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I keep telling myself I'll finish those two classes this weekend.  With Keia and maybe others away at Origins, it just might happen



I'm thinking that "this Weekend" is a euphemism for "Never, quit bugging me" . . .

Plus, Rystil is still sick . . . 







			
				Rystil said:
			
		

> Heehee, once I get *unsick*, I'll do Spellsworn and then Animist



And two days haven't gone by yet 







			
				Rystil said:
			
		

> Must...finish...last two classes...gah! Why can't I do it? (I will finish them in the next two days. I have put my foot down, so now I have to listen to me )



 

Just teasing . . . 
Keia


----------



## Nephtys

A Viridian Bump


----------



## Keia

When the Encyclopedia was updated . . . I got all excited, but it was for naught.

<Sniff>

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> When the Encyclopedia was updated . . . I got all excited, but it was for naught.




Sniff...  I know what you truly think of my hard work now...


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sniff...  I know what you truly think of my hard work now...



*I* appreciated your work.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> *I* appreciated your work.



I know you do.   Check the class thread for the alphabetized excel document.


----------



## Keia

A new IC thread . . . can new character classes be far away?  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> A new IC thread . . . can new character classes be far away?
> 
> Keia



 Well, I have the abilities partway done.  Even I am astounded now that I look back on it over just how many abilities I have to write up for the Animist...Finishing the chart alone, without even describing the abilities, took three hours


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Finishing the chart alone, without even describing the abilities, took three hours




I dislike you in ways you cannot possibly fathom rather now! 

Don’t worry I’ll still get it copied over when it gets published.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I dislike you in ways you cannot possibly fathom rather now!
> 
> Don’t worry I’ll still get it copied over when it gets published.



 Oh, uhm, well, its not the numbers part of the chart.  That took 5 minutes.  It was writing all those durned abilities--so many that multiple levels needed to take several lines to fit them all


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, uhm, well, its not the numbers part of the chart.  That took 5 minutes.  It was writing all those durned abilities--so many that multiple levels needed to take several lines to fit them all




Oh, well it be like a 5 minute chart for me then.  I copy and paste like a champ.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh, well it be like a 5 minute chart for me then.  I copy and paste like a champ.



 Here's a neat trick you can do to prepare--it has a nonstandard spell progression, *but* its exactly the same as the Champion if you take away the +1 domain spells


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Here's a neat trick you can do to prepare--it has a nonstandard spell progression, *but* its exactly the same as the Champion if you take away the +1 domain spells




Cool!   5 'Find and Replace" and the spell chart will be done. 

PS I sent you an email.


----------



## Bront

Bump   Everyone still here?  I know Rystil has lots to do, but don't want to leave anyone hanging in either game.

If you end up having lost a few, you could perhaps combine the last 2 games into one.


----------



## unleashed

I'm still here too.


----------



## Nephtys

Waiting patiently.


----------



## Keia

Me here

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I'm here...  Even though I'm not currently a player.


----------



## Nephtys

Bump, lest we forget...


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Seeten's Amazon, Kalanyr's Enchantress Unleashed's Shaman, Keia's Gladiator, DrZombie's Lacerta, Eonthar's Spellsworn, Nephtys's Dragonlord



Who is actualy still in this of those listed?  I know BS would like to get in one of these games (I'll give him first dibs on alts in this one).

Nephtys and Keia are still here obviously.  Unleashed, BS, and I certaintly will not turn down a chance to get in.


----------



## unleashed

I'm already in.    You'll notice Kalanyr's Enchantress Unleashed's Shaman, that would be my shaman, Rystil missed a comma.


----------



## Bront

Ahh, hehe.  You still considereing getting into the hunters?  Just post in the hunter thread, drop a proposal in there, and I'll take a look


----------



## unleashed

Certainly, reading my Eberron book now.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Certainly, reading my Eberron book now.



Cool


----------



## unleashed

Wrong thread!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Oh just so everyone knows I got picked up as an alternate for this game but RA's going to have to make classes for me to look at for my concept…

(waits for the groans)

Hey I tried!  I really tried had a swell idea but it didn’t get approved.


----------



## Bront

Cool.  I wouldn't mind gettin in as an alt in this game too, and have a few ideas in mind.  But that depends on who else is still in it.

Waiting for responces from Seeten, Kalanyr, DrZombie, and Eonthar.  If more than one drop, I can sneak in 

Thinking of a healer or priest of some kind.  Will paruse the classes 

Edit: Actualy, on another thought, debating an Amazon, Marksman, or both.  Any reason a Nymph couldn't do either or both?  Amazon 4/Marksman 2, possibly an Auran or Daphnian if I go Nymph, otherwise maybe Feldori.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  I wouldn't mind gettin in as an alt in this game too, and have a few ideas in mind.  But that depends on who else is still in it.
> 
> Waiting for responces from Seeten, Kalanyr, DrZombie, and Eonthar.  If more than one drop, I can sneak in
> 
> Thinking of a healer or priest of some kind.  Will paruse the classes
> 
> Edit: Actualy, on another thought, debating an Amazon, Marksman, or both.  Any reason a Nymph couldn't do either or both?  Amazon 4/Marksman 2, possibly an Auran or Daphnian if I go Nymph, otherwise maybe Feldori.



 Well Amazons, pretty much have to be Nymphs, and Marksmen can be anybody, so I would say that a Nymph could definitely go Amazon/Marksman with little trouble


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well Amazons, pretty much have to be Nymphs, and Marksmen can be anybody, so I would say that a Nymph could definitely go Amazon/Marksman with little trouble



Sweet.

Are Laurel trees only on Amarathia? and how likely am I to find a high wind spot in a jungle?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden: [sblock]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well Amazons, pretty much have to be Nymphs, and Marksmen can be anybody, so I would say that a Nymph could definitely go Amazon/Marksman with little trouble



Those are already done classes with your permission I'm going to give him my spot, okay?  My concepts don't work.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Sweet.
> 
> Are Laurel trees only on Amarathia? and how likely am I to find a high wind spot in a jungle?



 Laurel trees and their relatives (which count for symbiosis) are encountered in many forested areas on different worlds--high winds are uncommon in jungles, but can certainly be found, particularly during storms.


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
There appears to be room for both--in fact, I think there is room for Pleione and her Tralg friend.  Can you wait and maybe play them?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Ok, debating between the two Nymphs.  Think an Auran might fit the archer concept a bit more, and I can always rest normaly instead of symbiosis, if I remember right...

I'll crunch her up


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There appears to be room for both--in fact, I think there is room for Pleione and her Tralg friend.  Can you wait and maybe play them?




I'm not sure I follow you told me no but if two people dropped it could work.  Now your letting Bront in and your going to let me have a PC and NPC?

RA, you truly are writing of the players way to quickly...
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, debating between the two Nymphs.  Think an Auran might fit the archer concept a bit more, and I can always rest normaly instead of symbiosis, if I remember right...
> 
> I'll crunch her up



 You're correct


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I'd be willing to lay a bet that enough of them actually dropped to allow you to play both.  Will you play those?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Roll 1:
[5,5,4] = (14)
[5,4,4] = (13)
[5,4,4] = (13)
[6,4,4] = (14)
[6,6,5] = (17)
[6,4,2] = (12)
[4,4,3] = (11) 

Hrm, tempting...  I'm feeling lucky though, so drop the 17.

[6,5,5] = (16)
[6,5,1] = (12)
[6,4,3] = (13)
[6,2,1] = (9)
[5,4,2] = (11)
[6,4,2] = (12)
[6,6,4] = (16) I can't remember if I drop the 16 if this qualifies, but I think it does.  Not bad.  The other was a bit better for some stats, but this will work.  Drop the 9  (That's what I get for being greedy).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'd be willing to lay a bet that enough of them actually dropped to allow you to play both.  Will you play those?



So you’re going to make Bront wait till three people drop so I can play those two?

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Nope, I just revised the encounters to accomodate 8 (including 1 cohort) 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Roll 1:
> [5,5,4] = (14)
> [5,4,4] = (13)
> [5,4,4] = (13)
> [6,4,4] = (14)
> [6,6,5] = (17)
> [6,4,2] = (12)
> [4,4,3] = (11)
> 
> Hrm, tempting...  I'm feeling lucky though, so drop the 17.
> 
> [6,5,5] = (16)
> [6,5,1] = (12)
> [6,4,3] = (13)
> [6,2,1] = (9)
> [5,4,2] = (11)
> [6,4,2] = (12)
> [6,6,4] = (16) I can't remember if I drop the 16 if this qualifies, but I think it does.  Not bad.  The other was a bit better for some stats, but this will work.  Drop the 9  (That's what I get for being greedy).



 Bront--you're right that you can't reroll the second set of stats, even if you drop the 16.  Not bad, though--and with racial bonuses, those stand to increase to even greater heights


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden::[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, I just revised the encounters to accomodate 8 (including 1 cohort)



Cool, then I will probably do that then...  but lets pretend I'm not so I can show you why I chose Xarata and wasn't truly metagaming about it.  :\
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
OK, sounds fair 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bront--you're right that you can't reroll the second set of stats, even if you drop the 16.  Not bad, though--and with racial bonuses, those stand to increase to even greater heights



Yup, should be fun   I'm begining to miss the first roll though .  Oh well, win some, loose some.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, sounds fair



You should have my last email by now.  I think you can see why I chose Xarata.  It is the best place for her master or I would be pretty much forced to play her with only her single humanoid placeholder.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I really need to sleep, but I just had a brilliant idea--sending it as part of next e-mail.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I really need to sleep, but I just had a brilliant idea--sending it as part of next e-mail.



I know, your two OOC posts turned into your daily average. 

As long as you see why I chose Xarata and why it wasn't truly metagamed and that I really though my concept was sound I'm happy.

The PM I sent Keia on the subject btw:


> Keia,
> 
> I know that RA hasn’t made it public knowledge yet but I’m going to replace one of the missing people in the Viridian Plague. Unfortunately, I cannot just use my tralg and nymph concept from before and my other concept could be seen as stepping on your toes. The character would be part Feldori and part nymph. The class I’m not sure of but it won’t be a gladiator so the closes I’m coming to toe stomping would be the race but even that is on partially right…
> 
> My character is really a hybrid of a nymph and Feldori breed to such a perfect standard that she would mix chrematistics of both races. Basically the nymphs beautify, not that Feldori are not attractive, and the Feldori’s reproductive ability. (Or more honesty their pleasure causing bite)
> 
> She was then sold as a young girl to be raised by her new master; he treated her right raising her as a daughter much to the loathing of the rest of the family. When he died of “old age” she was quickly sold off, not just for a vast sum of money but to the most miserable owner that the family could find.
> 
> This restive owner didn’t jive with her sense of freedom, it has obviously an illusion in her pass life but she did have some free reign and she is part cat after all.
> 
> Her time with him was painful and long suffering, not only was he cruel, he was stubborn also, but eventual he gave up and sold her off… It was from her third master that she escaped from and sometime later the story would start.
> 
> I’m thinking her original master was from Xarata, and that she might have been trained in some ways to protect him, so she should probably be a Sohei but since that class isn’t done… I’m thinking martial artist.
> 
> So it could be stepping on your toes all over the place...  I know it doesn't normally bother you but I like to ask.



[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

BS, how much Money/favors/purchasing rules for a Auran from Amarathia?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> BS, how much Money/favors/purchasing rules for a Auran from Amarathia?



I don’t remember.


----------



## Bront

Oops, ment RA, LOL.

No problem.


----------



## Bront

Quick question about Alvasi, Warbow, and the Lethal Accuracy feat.  

First, how uncommon would it be for a Nymph to have an Alvasi.  How about a Warbow?

Is the Lethal Accuracy feat only for the Alvasi?  Does it apply to all ranged weapons?  It it taken with one weapon at a time like Specialization (Which I think it requires)


----------



## Bront

Heres what I got so far.  Will finish math and stuff once I get answers about equipment and such (Waiting on that for my Diplomatic Immunity character as well).  I'll have a background for her as well done shortly.

Files attached for my own reference.


		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] 
[B]Class:[/B] Amazon 4/Marksman 2
[B]Race:[/B] Auran
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (12)      [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] 18,000/21,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 22 +6 (16)      [B]BAB:[/B] +6/1       [B]HP:[/B]  (4d8+2d10)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0 (12)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (16)      [B]Speed:[/B] 40'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (13)      [B]Init:[/B] +6        [B]Spell Save:[/B] 
[B]Cha:[/B] 13 +1 (11)      [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +6    +0    +0    +4    20
[B]Touch:[/B] 20              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      7    +0          +7
[B]Ref:[/B]                       7    +6          +13
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +3          +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Longsword                 +13      1d8      18-20x2
Composite Longbow (180')  +13      1d8*      20x3
Dagger (20')              +12      1d4*     18-20x2
Throwing Axe (20')        +12      1d6*     18-20x2
Unarmed			  +12	   1d8       20x2
* +1 damage to all ranged attacks, +1 to Hit and Damage ranged target within 30'

[B]Languages:[/B] Seelee,

[B]Feats:[/B]
1 Dodge
A1 Improved Initiative
A1 Track
A1 Point Blank Shot
M2 Precise Shot
M2 Weapon Focus
3 Far Shot
A3 Power Attack
A3 Mobility
4 Wis +1
A5 Superior Weapon Finesse
M3 Rapid Shot
M3 Weapon Specialization
6 Run
A6 Shot on the Run

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Favored Enemy: ????
Fast Movement +10
Evasion
Deadly Aim +1

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 77       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Skills                Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb			5    +0          +5
Heal			4    +3          +7
Hide			9    +6          +15
Jump			5    +0          +5
Kn: Geography		5    +3          +8
Kn: Nature		5    +3   +2     +10
Listen			8    +3          +11
Move Silently		9    +6          +15
Search			5    +3          +8
Spot			8    +3          +11
Survival		9    +3          +12(14)
Swim			5    +0          +5

[B]Equipment:           	    Cost  Weight[/B]
Masterwork Composite Longbow	400	3
Masterwork Longsword		320	4
Monks Belt			11050	
2 Daggers			4	2
Throwing Axe			8	2

Efficient Quiver		1530	2
-60 Arrows			6	9

Bag of Holding Type 1		2125	15
-Rune of Enlarge			30	
-2 Rune of Cure Light		60	
-2 Rune of Cure Moderate		360	
-Rune of Cure Serious		450	
-Rune of Cats Grace		180	
-100 Feet of Silk Rope		40	20
[B]Total Weight:[/B]28lb      [B]Money:[/B] 

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                33    66   100   100   500

[B]Age:[/B] XX
[B]Height:[/B] X'XX"
[B]Weight:[/B] XXXlb
[B]Eyes:[/B] XXXX
[B]Hair:[/B] XXXX
[B]Skin:[/B] XXXX

*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* XXXX


----------



## Nephtys

...

Question: 
Does any of you know of a feat for Dragons that allows them to use their breath-weapon "on the fly" (as in "on the run", but flying)?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Maybe Flyby Attack?  (I assume its in the Savage Species Book, with maybe a 3.5 update in the Draconomicon HC.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Maybe Flyby Attack?  (I assume its in the Savage Species Book, with maybe a 3.5 update in the Draconomicon HC.)



 Its in the MM, and I'm pretty sure it doesn't allow the Breath Weapon.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Oops, ment RA, LOL.
> 
> No problem.



 You're an Amazon, so you're probably from Conacia, or maybe Vaelyne, which have different purchasing schemata than Seelyne


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Quick question about Alvasi, Warbow, and the Lethal Accuracy feat.
> 
> First, how uncommon would it be for a Nymph to have an Alvasi.  How about a Warbow?
> 
> Is the Lethal Accuracy feat only for the Alvasi?  Does it apply to all ranged weapons?  It it taken with one weapon at a time like Specialization (Which I think it requires)



 Any sorts of dangerous weaponry like an Alvasi would be unusual for a Seelie Nymph, but many Amazons are Vaelysh or Conacian anyway, so that'll be no problem.  Between the Alvasi and the Warbow, the Warbow is probably more common just because Alvasis are so rare.  Lethal Accuracy is only for Alvasi--in fact, the feat as I originally wrote it had the [Alvasi] descriptor


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

You still go the same lack of responses huh...?  Maybe this will be a S&P game.


----------



## Nephtys

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You still go the same lack of responses huh...? Maybe this will be a S&P game.




I saw nothing to respond to, :\ . If you think that was rude, I'm sorry.


----------



## Keia

What's a S&P game?

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I saw nothing to respond to, :\ . If you think that was rude, I'm sorry.



Nepthys, no I'm pretty sure you are fine.  I know that RA told me to be ready cause he has missing players...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> What's a S&P game?




Keia: [sblock]Slagg and Pleione. (Tralg and Nymph) It sort of depends upon who is missing and who is not.  It's the character's RA wants for a number of reasons. A) He really likes them, b) He really likes the concept that I have for the whole nymph game, and C) If I go with the hybrid character we talked about he pretty much losses both of the above.

He also said that a number of people needed to me missing for it to happen but I know longer believe that applies cause of the above.
[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront: [sblock]Are you stuck at work with no entertainment? [/sblock]


----------



## Bront

BS: [sblock]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Are you stuck at work with no entertainment?



 General yes.  Been actualy a bit busy tonight, so been slower than usuall filtering through things.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Any sorts of dangerous weaponry like an Alvasi would be unusual for a Seelie Nymph, but many Amazons are Vaelysh or Conacian anyway, so that'll be no problem.  Between the Alvasi and the Warbow, the Warbow is probably more common just because Alvasis are so rare.  Lethal Accuracy is only for Alvasi--in fact, the feat as I originally wrote it had the [Alvasi] descriptor



I'll probably go warbow, or none (regular bow).  Alvasi was interesting, but I'd have to carry a few of them since I can't recharge them easily.  And it took a ton of feats.

What's the difference between Vaelysh and Conacian anyway, and where is an Auran more likely to be from?


----------



## Bront

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I saw nothing to respond to, :\ . If you think that was rude, I'm sorry.



I think he ment the lack of others coming to say "I'm still here".  Looks like we have 5 + cohort for this game, which might be a better fit and give us all a bit more face time


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront:[sblock] 







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> General yes.  Been actualy a bit busy tonight, so been slower than usuall filtering through things.



Yeah, I gave up being entertainment for you…  You where taking too long.  [/sblock]


----------



## Bront

BS:[sblock] 


			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, I gave up being entertainment for you…  You where taking too long.



That's what I have co-workers for supposedly.
[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar

RA

Any idea when the Spellsworn will be ready?

Patiently waiting for it to make a character.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront: [sblock]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> That's what I have co-workers for supposedly.




Oh yeah, true enough!  
[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Any idea when the Spellsworn will be ready?




2006?  No!  2007!


----------



## Bront

Eonthar said:
			
		

> RA
> 
> Any idea when the Spellsworn will be ready?
> 
> Patiently waiting for it to make a character.



Spellsworn.  S-W-O-R-N.  Sworn.  

Done


----------



## Nephtys

I think Brother Shatterstones prediction was pretty accurate either way .


----------



## Nephtys

Bront said:
			
		

> I think he ment the lack of others coming to say "I'm still here". Looks like we have 5 + cohort for this game, which might be a better fit and give us all a bit more face time




That is a good number, though it's more like 5 + cohort + dragon + butler hireling.


----------



## Bront

Actualy, with Eonthar, it's now 6 + Enterage.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront: [sblock]I sort of have a stupid idea for nymph first sisters, see the DT thread (Virina and Zarina for more information on this other than they have the same mother) for more information or we could just ask RA about it.  Anyhow ah, yeah, let me know.  I would probably take an Amazon also.  (Straight Amazon.)[/sblock]


----------



## Bront

BS: [sblock]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I sort of have a stupid idea for nymph first sisters, see the DT thread (Virina and Zarina for more information on this other than they have the same mother) for more information or we could just ask RA about it.  Anyhow ah, yeah, let me know.  I would probably take an Amazon also.  (Straight Amazon.)



Sounds interesting.  I don't see why not.  Assuming you don't mind being an Auran, or Nymph sisters can be different tyoes.  You'll have to point me to the thread area you're talking about though.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll probably go warbow, or none (regular bow).  Alvasi was interesting, but I'd have to carry a few of them since I can't recharge them easily.  And it took a ton of feats.
> 
> What's the difference between Vaelysh and Conacian anyway, and where is an Auran more likely to be from?



 The Conacians are battle-loving, typically man-hating Nymphs, with no Sidhe--they are most commonly Amazons.  They live in the deep jungles.

The Vaelysh are an openly rebellious (from Seelyne) faction of both Sidhe and Nymphs, with mixed races among the upper class, who are focused on the study of runes and do not detest combat as much as the Seelie--they had the first Runemaidens.


----------



## Bront

Probably Conacian.

I see her hating men as she's possibly never met one, so she might have some ill concieved notions of them.  Could be interesting if/when she meets one.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Probably Conacian.
> 
> I see her hating men as she's possibly never met one, so she might have some ill concieved notions of them.  Could be interesting if/when she meets one.



 Hmm...the Marksman is an Eldish class though.  Still, could be an interesting way to kick it off with the male PCs


----------



## Bront

By openly rebelious, how are their views that much different from normal views of Nymphs and Sidhe?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> By openly rebelious, how are their views that much different from normal views of Nymphs and Sidhe?



 They do not disdain weapons and combat, they have a money system, and they are in open rebellion to Seelyne by virtue of declaring their rebellion (Vaelyne was founded by Titania's disenfranchised younger sister, and Seelyne lays claim to all their land)


----------



## Bront

Hrm, that would be interesting too.  If you can give me both, and I'll crunch both, and then we'll see what BS thinks.  He had an idea that might adjust where I'm from a bit.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Hrm, that would be interesting too.  If you can give me both, and I'll crunch both, and then we'll see what BS thinks.  He had an idea that might adjust where I'm from a bit.



 Conacia: 25,000 gold equivalent, 75% for weapons and armour, 150% for all else--no money.

Vaelyne: 18,000 gold, 60% for rune (potion equivalent) and runic nexus (wand/staff equivalent), 85% for other non-weapon/armour, 100% for weapon armour.


----------



## Bront

I'll probably lean towards Vaelyne.  I'll get a good backstory for her


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll probably lean towards Vaelyne.  I'll get a good backstory for her



 OK, sounds great!


----------



## Bront

Cool.  If you get an IC chance, great.  If not, night.  I'm off on break for a bit 

I did an IC post for the Hunters too for you.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  If you get an IC chance, great.  If not, night.  I'm off on break for a bit
> 
> I did an IC post for the Hunters too for you.



 Okey dokey


----------



## Bront

Name Pending Intrepid Auran Amazon/Markswoman.

Need a good name, background, and other such stuff.  Then she's all set.
Well, maybe she needs some clothes, unless wearing only a belt is acceptable


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, maybe she needs some clothes, unless wearing only a belt is acceptable




Doesn't worry my Lacerta as it doesn't care about such things.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Doesn't worry my Lacerta as it doesn't care about such things.



Glad you approve 

Hunters IC is up for you


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Hunters IC is up for you




Read it not long after you posted it, just haven't responded yet.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> BS: Sounds interesting.  I don't see why not.  Assuming you don't mind being an Auran, or Nymph sisters can be different tyoes.  You'll have to point me to the thread area you're talking about though.




I'm not sure on that...  We would need RA to say something on it but I sort of doubt it.  (He also still owes me work on one more Nymph subtype that I was planning on my original Amazon to be.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront, we won't be playing twins after all.  I’m pretty much going to do S&P after all.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Bront, we won't be playing twins after all.  I’m pretty much going to do S&P after all.



Better than S&M... well, at least on these forums... 

No problem, I'll finish out my character.  I think your concept will be fun anyway, and you've envisioned it for a while.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> No problem, I'll finish out my character.  I think your concept will be fun anyway, and you've envisioned it for a while.




True enough and fun concepts that pass RA’s judgment seem to be pretty rare…


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> True enough and fun concepts that pass RA’s judgment seem to be pretty rare…



 Umm...not really.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Umm...not really.




Yes, really.    See my other posts on this but I've had 2 or three concepts now just get absolutely knifed and curved up when it comes to details not know till after the fact...  It's frustrating.  :\


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes, really.    See my other posts on this but I've had 2 or three concepts now just get absolutely knifed and curved up when it comes to details not know till after the fact...  It's frustrating.  :\



 If you included all the other characters that didn't have problems from this, then you'd think differently


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> True enough and fun concepts that pass RA’s judgment seem to be pretty rare…



I've not had a problem with this so far.  I've pretty flexable, and have generaly taken vague concepts to the plate when I got my stats, and worked with those to flesh out a concept that I've found interesting and fun by the time I get to the end result.  It's almost never quite what I imagined it to be.  My swashbuckler tuned out better than I had initialy thought of him, and this character has turned out a bit different as well, but fits mostly what I was looking for (perhaps an animal companion would be all that is missing from my potential though concept, but otherwise she's nearly exactly what I wanted.)

Rystil, Is there an appropriatelty breazy clothing that my little nymph could wear?  The shimersilk is armor, and I don't want that.  While I'm sure she has no problem simply walking around with a belt, I'm sure that she's likely to wear something.  If it's just normal clothing that's fine, just looking for something appropriate.

Also, I sent you an E-mail.  Keep in mind though, that I can't check my e-mail while at work.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If you included all the other characters that didn't have problems from this, then you'd think differently



Molpe, you where very involved in.  (Deeply involved)   

Slagg (and Pleione), you where very involved in also.  You got an email about the concept from the very beginning.   

Sakura, ditto on the above.   

Hybrid, yes up until the point until I decided my class without consulting you...   

Amazon, none really, basic background up as soon as I started touching on the mechanics there was issues.  :\ 

The Wander, we couldn’t even figure out a class for this concept…    

So yes, without deep involvement from you my concepts quickly sink...  And I get to consider that frustrating rather you agree with me or not.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I've not had a problem with this so far.  I've pretty flexable, and have generaly taken vague concepts to the plate when I got my stats, and worked with those...




Yup, as I said before if RA is there to help guide the process than it all works out in the end...   

It's when you go with something without consulting him is when it gets cut up.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yup, as I said before if RA is there to help guide the process than it all works out in the end...    It's when you go with something without consulting him is when it gets cut up.



Actualy, I've only needed to ask him to clairify some occasional rules issues, and give me some background info.

Some GMs are into working with others to help them make a character.  Part of the problem is that we all need Rystil for some background info, because it's all in his head at the moment.  But, the final decision is up to you.  Like I said, I'm flexable, so I have no problems morphing my concept a bit to fit how the rules work, because it's usually a minute detail to me.

I've actualy talked to Rystil more about making a 30th level character for another game I decided to not join than I have about any of the concepts I've had for any of his campaigns.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, I've only needed to ask him to clairify some occasional rules issues, and give me some background info.




Consider yourself lucky.  I’ve had issues with things from the choice of class I wanted all the way down to the type of the weapon I’ve wanted to use…   (Sword over an Axe)  



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Some GMs are into working with others to help them make a character.  Part of the problem is that we all need Rystil for some background info, because it's all in his head at the moment.  But, the final decision is up to you.




No, really the final decision is up to him...  and alot of the minor details aren't minor to me.  I’m sure you’ve read my sblocked questions in DT…  I’m very detail orientated.   



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I've actualy talked to Rystil more about making a 30th level character for another game I decided to not join than I have about any of the concepts I've had for any of his campaigns.




Yeah, I've used him for that too and he is great at it too!  but by far we've talked more about Molpe than anything else though I would imagine most of my concepts have been like that.  (Cause once my concept becomes invalidated I asked a lot of questions as to why.)


----------



## Bront

Hey, Rystil, on a side note, you mention the strength limitations on the two warbows, but I didn't notice a price per point of strength, and in 3.5, there are no limits to the strength of a bow (So a Composit Short Bow Str +7 is perfectly legal)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> (So a Composit Short Bow Str +7 is perfectly legal)




Be careful about 3.5 weapon rules...  RA likes 3.0.    (Some of which I agree with.  )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Hey, Rystil, on a side note, you mention the strength limitations on the two warbows, but I didn't notice a price per point of strength, and in 3.5, there are no limits to the strength of a bow (So a Composit Short Bow Str +7 is perfectly legal)



Its usually 300 per point of strength, I believe. Warbows go up to +6 Strength, so there should be little problem with running out of strength bonus possibilities for your Aura 

Edit: Aha!  Unleashed has the correct numbers--200 per point of Strength bonus and +5 max Strength bonus.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its usually 300 per point of strength, I believe.  Warbows go up to +8 Strength, so there should be little problem with running out of strength bonus possibilities for your Aura



Ahh, so you do impose limits on weapons.  I was thinking that was kind of expensive, but looking back at the other bows, each strength bonus increases the price by the initial cost of the bow, so that's not unreasonable.

You're right, no problem with my Auran.  Especialy since she's only using a long bow.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its usually 300 per point of strength, I believe.  Warbows go up to +8 Strength, so there should be little problem with running out of strength bonus possibilities for your Aura




Rare outside of Praetorianus; they are quite large. A masterwork warbow costs 500 GP + 200 per point of Str bonus if its Mighty, with a maximum of +5. Praetorians have their own superior material version for their use only, which costs 10 times as much and has a +6 Strength maximum for a mighty bow, but unlike the basic version they don't sell these to anyone and they hunt down people who buy them on the black market.

I believe the warbow was triple price in Eldiz (I think that was the price Rystil charged the Arcanist/Marksman in DT).

Honestly, I don't know why I bother making a compilation document!


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rare outside of Praetorianus; they are quite large. A masterwork warbow costs 500 GP + 200 per point of Str bonus if its Mighty, with a maximum of +5. Praetorians have their own superior material version for their use only, which costs 10 times as much and has a +6 Strength maximum for a mighty bow, but unlike the basic version they don't sell these to anyone and they hunt down people who buy them on the black market.
> 
> I believe the warbow was triple price in Eldiz (I think that was the price Rystil charged the Arcanist/Marksman in DT).
> 
> Honestly, I don't know why I bother making a compilation document!



 Aha!  There's the right numbers!  I would have found them eventually if I actually went to check


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rare outside of Praetorianus; they are quite large. A masterwork warbow costs 500 GP + 200 per point of Str bonus if its Mighty, with a maximum of +5. Praetorians have their own superior material version for their use only, which costs 10 times as much and has a +6 Strength maximum for a mighty bow, but unlike the basic version they don't sell these to anyone and they hunt down people who buy them on the black market.
> 
> I believe the warbow was triple price in Eldiz (I think that was the price Rystil charged the Arcanist/Marksman in DT).
> 
> Honestly, I don't know why I bother making a compilation document!



Doh, I read your document, but that was yesterday.

So I take it the limits are a house rule/holdover from 3.0?  In 3.5 they are specificly not there (So a Giant can have a giant Longbow of +10 or whatever)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Doh, I read your document, but that was yesterday.
> 
> So I take it the limits are a house rule/holdover from 3.0?  In 3.5 they are specificly not there (So a Giant can have a giant Longbow of +10 or whatever)



 They are indeed a 3.0 holdover/houserule, which I tend to do quite a bit when it comes to weapons (see my Keen and Improved Critical stack Houserule holdover ).  However, those are only the limits on size Medium weapons.  The Size Large weapons have a higher threshold (+8 for a Size Large Longbow, and up to +10 for a Size Large Super-Warbow).


----------



## Bront

Ahh, so if I want to go full bore, I need to supersize it.  (Does the Praetorian McDonalds sell weapons?)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh, so if I want to go full bore, I need to supersize it.  (Does the Praetorian McDonalds sell weapons?)



 Heehee, well the Praetorians only sell their second-to-best bows, saving the best ones for themselves   Incidentally, even with a Longbow, a Size Huge Giant could have a Strength Bonus of up to +12 Mighty put on it if he wanted under my system--it'd be really expensive though!


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They are indeed a 3.0 holdover/houserule, which I tend to do quite a bit when it comes to weapons (see my Keen and Improved Critical stack Houserule holdover ).  However, those are only the limits on size Medium weapons.  The Size Large weapons have a higher threshold (+8 for a Size Large Longbow, and up to +10 for a Size Large Super-Warbow).




I don't have any problem with the Improved Critical/Keen holdover as I use it myself, I also use the power attack houserule you list (even before your first post on the subject).


----------



## Bront

Sweet.  Now IC or character class posts please


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> I don't have any problem with the Improved Critical/Keen holdover as I use it myself, I also use the power attack houserule you list.



I never understood what that houserule was for Powerattack (1.5/.5)?


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> I don't have any problem with the Improved Critical/Keen holdover as I use it myself, I also use the power attack houserule you list (even before your first post on the subject).



 Yay for people who use my same houserules!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I never understood what that houserule was for Powerattack (1.5/.5)?



Yup, that's the one


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, that's the one



I know that's the one, I ment what it means.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Sweet.  Now IC or character class posts please



 I'm dangerously close to finishing Animist 

:gasps all around:

Yup, I am


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm dangerously close to finishing Animist
> 
> :gasps all around:
> 
> Yup, I am



Good Rystil *Throws you a GM treat*   


*AKA, a box of Nerds


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I know that's the one, I ment what it means.



 Well, you know the ridiculous 3.5 Power Attack rules that are totally absurd and unplayably bad, right?  Those are 2/0.  The 3.0 way was 1/1, which were fine.  However, I now use 1.5/.5.  In all cases, the number before the slash is the amount of damage you get per penalty you put in the attack if its a two-handed weapon, and the number after the slash is for an off-hand weapon.


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> I never understood what that houserule was for Powerattack (1.5/.5)?




Instead of x2 for two-handed weapons it's x1.5, and instead of x0 for light weapons it's x0.5.

Edit: Damn beaten to it again.   

What I usually do though is use x1 for on hand and x0.5 for off hand whether the weapon is one-handed or light as that matches the Strength rules and balances with the two-handed weapons.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Good Rystil *Throws you a GM treat*
> 
> 
> *AKA, a box of Nerds



I like the Nerd Ropes better. Yum!


----------



## Bront

Ahh, that makes sense, thanks


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I like the Nerd Ropes better. Yum!



Sorry, All I have is a Movie Candy box of the following:  Rainbow Nerds, Dots, Mike & Ike, and Sugar Babies.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I shot you another email (Then again you probably already knew that) but I wanted to take the chance to apologize one more time to everyone.

So sorry everyone.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I shot you another email (Then again you probably already knew that) but I wanted to take the chance to apologize one more time to everyone.
> 
> So sorry everyone.



Ouch, carefull where you shoot those, you almost hit me   

Hey, everyone has a bad day, then we move on.  Just sleep on it, and tomorow is another day


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry, All I have is a Movie Candy box of the following:  Rainbow Nerds, Dots, Mike & Ike, and Sugar Babies.



 Rainbow Nerds are still good--they use those to make Nerd Ropes


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Hey, everyone has a bad day, then we move on.  Just sleep on it, and tomorow is another day




Yeah, true enough, I guess, but I think I'll give that an honest try.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Rainbow Nerds are still good--they use those to make Nerd Ropes



These are huge too.  I'm impressed (I can get them for $1 a box around here).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> These are huge too.  I'm impressed (I can get them for $1 a box around here).



 Not bad--everyone likes Rainbow Nerds!


----------



## Nephtys

Speaking of 3.0 (well BS did a few posts ago), do you allow the 3.0 version of Haste?


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm dangerously close to finishing Animist
> 
> :gasps all around:




<Gasp>     . . . . I had to . . . you requested it. 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Speaking of 3.0 (well BS did a few posts ago), do you allow the 3.0 version of Haste?



   No 

Most of the 3.5 magic fixes went in the right direction (though the duration lessening of the 2nd level stat buffs went a step too far).  3.0 Haste was the most morbidly overpowered spell ever invented


----------



## Nephtys

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No
> 
> Most of the 3.5 magic fixes went in the right direction (though the duration lessening of the 2nd level stat buffs went a step too far). 3.0 Haste was the most morbidly overpowered spell ever invented




And 3.5 Haste is a waste of valuable ink and paper. A clumsy compromize that, by giving only an extra attack on a full round attack (and some minor bonuses), actually makes battle more static (when the opposite should be the case, considering it's name). It's also become more of a Cleric spell in nature than an arcane spell, since it is a group buff that is rarely directly useful for the caster himself. Why any wizard would research such a spell in the first place is beyond me.


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 3.0 Haste was the most morbidly overpowered spell ever invented



You know a spell is over powered if players will take it even if it were 4th, 5th, 6th, or even a higher level spell - I know I would. We raised it to 5th in one of the campaigns I was in and it was still one of the first 5th level spells selected.

There aren't many spells like that now . . . there are a few though.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Speaking of 3.0 (well BS did a few posts ago), do you allow the 3.0 version of Haste?




I spoke only of the 3.0 weapon size rule.  (And they might actually be better; I've not read them in some time but at least they are more clearly defined.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> There aren't many spells like that now . . . there are a few though.




Such as?  (Lets pretend Molpe is my first arcane caster ever…  Ah cause she pretty much is.  and that I had lots of trouble in my first combat cause of my spell selection and would be happy for any help and/or opinions.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> And 3.5 Haste is a waste of valuable ink and paper. A clumsy compromize that, by giving only an extra attack on a full round attack (and some minor bonuses), actually makes battle more static (when the opposite should be the case, considering it's name). It's also become more of a Cleric spell in nature than an arcane spell, since it is a group buff that is rarely directly useful for the caster himself. Why any wizard would research such a spell in the first place is beyond me.



 If you want a balanced (if any spell can be balanced that gives extra standard actions) version of Haste, check out the Psionic Telepath-only power Schism.


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If you want a balanced (if any spell can be balanced that gives extra standard actions) version of Haste, check out the Psionic Telepath-only power Schism.



I've tried a couple of times at making an arcane version of that spell, bumping the level by one to compensate for the Telepath only.  The versions still don't translate well, unless you use spell powers, then there's no problem.

Keia


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Such as?



Ummm . . . _Shield _ spell as it's currently written is one that I can think of off the top of my head.  I would still take the spell if it were 2nd level and it's a staple for almost all arcane casters, I would think.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> I've tried a couple of times at making an arcane version of that spell, bumping the level by one to compensate for the Telepath only.  The versions still don't translate well, unless you use spell powers, then there's no problem.
> 
> Keia



 Yeah, Schism definitely only works because of the unique way that having -6 to manifester level weakens any overpowered combo you might try to pull due to the way augmentation works in the XPH, whereas for a Wizard or Cleric, it wouldn't be a problem at all:  "OK fine, my Divine Power only lasts 7 rounds instead of 13, but I'm still having my Schismed mind cast it and then I'll full attack with my full base attack bonus, and if it runs out, Mr. Schism will just cast it again for me!"


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Ummm . . . _Shield _ spell as it's currently written is one that I can think of off the top of my head.  I would still take the spell if it were 2nd level and it's a staple for almost all arcane casters, I would think.
> 
> Keia



 I thought it was more interesting when it gave a bigger bonus to only one direction, but it is a pretty powerful spell--now that the floating shield still gives you ASF (somehow), the only other way to get a shield bonus is to wield an enchanted mithral buckler, which takes 10,000 gold to equal a Shield spell.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Ummm . . . _Shield _ spell as it's currently written is one that I can think of off the top of my head.  I would still take the spell if it were 2nd level and it's a staple for almost all arcane casters, I would think.




Cool.  Thanks.


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I thought it was more interesting when it gave a bigger bonus to only one direction, but it is a pretty powerful spell--now that the floating shield still gives you ASF (somehow), the only other way to get a shield bonus is to wield an enchanted mithral buckler, which takes 10,000 gold to equal a Shield spell.






			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Shield creates an invisible, tower shield-sized mobile disk of force that hovers in front of you. It negates magic missile attacks directed at you. The disk also provides a +4 shield bonus to AC. This bonus applies against incorporeal touch attacks, since it is a force effect. The shield has no armor check penalty or arcane spell failure chance. Unlike with a normal tower shield, you can’t use the shield spell for cover.




There's no spell failure, but it would take an item of (mithral or darkwood) and enchanted to at least +3 to even equal a first level spell.  

I do like that it's an all over effect now.  That stops the silly 'I run around him and blast him where his shield isn't' in a game with no facing.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> There's no spell failure, but it would take an item of (mithral or darkwood) and enchanted to at least +3 to even equal a first level spell.
> 
> I do like that it's an all over effect now.  That stops the silly 'I run around him and blast him where his shield isn't' in a game with no facing.
> 
> Keia



 No, I didn't mean that the shield spell gives ASF--the enchanted animated floating shield does


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, I didn't mean that the shield spell gives ASF--the enchanted animated floating shield does



Oh, whoops, my bad! 

And yeah, that's silly.  <Adding to Keia's House Rules, floaty shields to not give ASF or armor check penalties> 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> There's no spell failure... snip ... I do like that it's an all over effect now.  That stops the silly 'I run around him and blast him where his shield isn't' in a game with no facing.




That is a very cool spell.  I'll make sure to pick it up at next level. (Pretty sure its level four for the siren to get second level spells)

Anything else?


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Anything else?



Nope, that's the only one you get.  US _regular _ arcane casters have to have our secrets.  I gave you that one 'cause Molpe's so pretty .  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That is a very cool spell.  I'll make sure to pick it up at next level. (Pretty sure its level four for the siren to get second level spells)
> 
> Anything else?



 Actually, its a level 1 spell


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Actually, its a level 1 spell




See, I'm so clueless when it comes to spells...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Nope, that's the only one you get.  US _regular _ arcane casters have to have our secrets.  I gave you that one 'cause Molpe's so pretty .




  Fine, be that way, Molpe will just have to extract the information after she turns Zyk's brain to mush of testosterone…


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That is a very cool spell.  I'll make sure to pick it (shield) up at next level.




Anyone/Everyone:

Oops.  I won't be picking that spell up till 5th level. (No new 1st level spells slots next level.) 

So, anyhow, I'm obviously owed one now, right?  [J/K]

Actually, I was looking at calm emotions, bard lvl 2, seems cool but I was wondering if it was actually useful? :\


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Anyone/Everyone:
> 
> Oops.  I won't be picking that spell up till 5th level. (No new 1st level spells slots next level.)
> 
> So, anyhow, I'm obviously owed one now, right?  [J/K]
> 
> Actually, I was looking at calm emotions, bard lvl 2, seems cool but I was wondering if it was actually useful? :\



 It is very nice for dealing with low level enemy barbarians who can't rage again when they lose the rage--particularly, it is one of the few ways to kill Frenzied Berserkers with Deathless Frenzy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> particularly, it is one of the few ways to kill Frenzied Berserkers with Deathless Frenzy.




That's the PrC where Barbarians can rage far after they should be dead right...?  Are there any classes in your games with that ability?  (I looked at the few raging classes I remembered and didn’t see that ability.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That's the PrC where Barbarians can rage far after they should be dead right...?  Are there any classes in your games with that ability?  (I looked at the few raging classes I remembered and didn’t see that ability.)



 Then you missed Berserker.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Then you missed Berserker.



yes, yes I did...  I'm just not doing a very good job of late am I...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront: [sblock]If you would be so kind as to email me at ftn4life@earthlink.net I would be much appreciated.  (Just make sure you drop ENworld in the subject line, Bront, spell jamming or something else equally noticeable.  If you don't want to that's fine also. [/sblock]


----------



## Bront

BS:[sblock] 







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If you would be so kind as to email me at ftn4life@earthlink.net I would be much appreciated.  (Just make sure you drop ENworld in the subject line, Bront, spell jamming or something else equally noticeable.  If you don't want to that's fine also.



Fired away 
[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront:[sblock] 







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Fired away



 Thanks.  I’ve replied back as well. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Conacian Dump (A list of all the posts that RA has made with the word Conacian or Conacians)


'Oh, I wouldn't go into the Conacian Jungle, travellers, the Amazons there are big meanies and they hate men.' 'That sounds like good advice to me, what do you think Araneau?' 'Amazons? Woaaaaah, sweet, do they fight topless?' 'Well, sometimes yes, but you still...' 'Say no more, fair nymph, I'm sure they only need to experience some patented Rowaini-brand loving before they decide to reevaluate their opinion. We must head to the Conacian Jungle.' 

Conasan = language of the Conacian Amazons

The Conacians are battle-loving, typically man-hating Nymphs, with no Sidhe--they are most commonly Amazons. They live in the deep jungles.

_Culana_, is a show/play about a Conacian enchantress and her star-crossed romance...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront, sweet!  Glad to see a post in the RG from you.   I'll post S&P when I get home tonight.


----------



## Bront

Yeah, still need a background, but everything else is done.

Doh, I never did get an answer as to what to wear.  Any help Rystil?  Or is Nakid the way to go? 

Doh, asked questions in the wrong thread about color.  Oh well.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Doh, I never did get an answer as to what to wear.  Any help Rystil?  Or is Nakid the way to go?




Molpe wear's clothes...  It's not really forced upon her cause it’s a game for her but if she was forced to run around in either a canvas sack or nakid she would go naked.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Doh, asked questions in the wrong thread about color.  Oh well.




I do it all the time also... I'm really thinking RA should have an extra OOC thread for OOC character question and pretty much anything that isn't a true question for an IC issue. (Those would stay in there respected game OOC thread.)


----------



## Bront

*Whinoah's HD rolls.*

Marksmen Dice (4,5) (Eww) 

Amazon Dice (2,6,6) (Bit better)


----------



## Keia

*WOOT!!!*

Thanks Rystil !!!

Keia


----------



## Keia

Rystil,

Just need some money for M'ress.  I don't know where she is currently so I would assume that most of her money and equipment is from the gladiator pits.  If she's been home a while. then it would be on Chuliit and from the gladiator pits.  Guess it depends on how long since she escaped the illegal games? if she did.

KEia


----------



## Keia

Seeten,

I saw you were around yesterday.  You still in this game?

Keia


----------



## Keia

Rystil (or Unleashed or BS)

I was looking for the gladiator rules on weapon use and flurry and was having trouble finding.  Also, I thought I asked about special gladiator weapons, or suggestions for a Dex-y Feldori for a weapon.

Any help would be appreciated - I'm on the build M'ress frenzy - wonder if I'll sleep tonight?

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> I was looking for the gladiator rules on weapon use and flurry and was having trouble finding.





Yeah, I'm not having much luck either...  If I remember right they can flurry with any weapon they are proficient with.  (It was an ability of considerably power.)


----------



## Keia

Thanks for checking, BS.  I'm thinking of a finessable weapon, with a lot of extras going for it.  If so I may swap my Int and Str scores - giving me a 13 Int and an 11 Str.

Too many odd scores on that roll.  Wonder if I could swap a point of int to a point of Str or vice versa.  Still working on ideas, obviously.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Thanks for checking, BS.  I'm thinking of a finessable weapon, with a lot of extras going for it.  If so I may swap my Int and Str scores - giving me a 13 Int and an 11 Str.




Oh more than happy too.   (The only answer I truly found was on Slagg’s character sheet btw)  Besides you asking this question shows even more of a reason why I want a level of gladiator for that Amazon I’m working on…



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Too many odd scores on that roll.  Wonder if I could swap a point of int to a point of Str or vice versa.  Still working on ideas, obviously.




Aye, I agree.  As happy as I am that RA let us have some very nice rules I would have liked to have taken that point buy value and done my own stats.  I actually had to swap stats between characters (with RA’s permission of course) cause Slagg’s stats where too good.  He was way to smart and way to charismatic than what I wanted him to be.


----------



## Bront

Keia said:
			
		

> Seeten,
> 
> I saw you were around yesterday.  You still in this game?
> 
> Keia



She's been on occasionaly, just hasn't posted much in almost a month.


----------



## Bront

A good finessable gladiator weapon is the spiked chain (Though some say it's the uber-munchkin weapon).  It's a reach weapon that threatens near you, finessable, two handed for str and power attack bonuses, gives you a bonus to disarm, and is usuable to trip.  Works very well with combat expertise, improved disarm, improved trip, and combat reflexes.  It's only disadvantage is that 2d4 20x2 is fairly weak for a 2 handed non-double weapon.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> She's been on occasionaly, just hasn't posted much in almost a month.



Yeah 1 post in the last month and it appears that a number of other PbP games where left untouched.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> A good finessable gladiator weapon is the spiked chain (Though some say it's the uber-munchkin weapon).




*cough* uber-munchkin *cough*


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *cough* uber-munchkin *cough*



I built a character with it before (mageblade from AU), and he wasn't that bad (Balanced fairly well agains the bard/paladin as far as combat was concened).  It allows some interesting tactics, but a lot of extra (though useful) feats to take full advantage of.


----------



## Keia

I had the same idea with the spiked chain . . . it almost screamed to be used.  I looked at elven thinblade as well (from Complete Warrior), and that's what got me wondering about either Feldori weapons, or gladiator weapons that were similar or along the same vein.

For a one-shot game I'm GMing next Saturday, I built a 9th level fighter (18 Dex) for a player that had a +1 Spiked Chain of Clouting (from Complete Arcane).  Should be pretty amazing in action, I'm actually looking forward to seeing how she does with it.

Keia


----------



## Keia

Stalling out on my work on M'ress.  Too many starts and stops with ideas at the moment.  I'll wait for a fresh eye tomorrow.

Nite everyone!
Keia


----------



## Bront

Rowaini Dueling Sabre: 1-handed weapon, 1d8 damage, 18-20/x2 crit.

Rowaini Dueling Cutlass: exotic light weapon, which has identical stats to a rapier except that it weighs an incredibly small amount.

Praetorian Battle Lance: exotic 1-handed weapon, 1d10 damage, 20/x3 crit., cost 50 gp

Praetorian War Lances: exotic 2-handed weapon, 2d6 damage, 20/x3 crit., cost 75 gp

Praetorian Warbows: exotic ranged weapon, 1d10 damage, 20/x3 crit., 130 ft. range, wt. 6 lb., cost 200 gp

Superior Praetorian Warbow: exotic ranged weapon, 1d12 damage, 20/x3 crit., 130 ft. range, wt. 6 lb., cost 2000 gp

Light Alvasis: exotic ranged weapon, 2d6 damage, 20/x4 crit., wt. 2 lb.

Heavy Alvasis: exotic ranged weapon, 3d6 damage, 20/x4 crit., wt 18 lb.

All exotic Weapons.

Alvasis are odd.  Should work well for a warrior/mage build, but you need a LOT of feats for them (otherwise they have this problem of exploding for a 20' rad critical centered on the user, with the user getting no save about 5% of the time)


----------



## Nephtys

When is the game scheduled to begin?


----------



## Keia

I don't know.  Rystil has been having computer issues so he hasn't been on much at all.  I'm pretty certain that just about everyone is ready to go on it (except me - can't finish working on it until after Monday)

Keia


----------



## Bront

I think we're waiting on the Anamist, and maybe another class, but I'm not sure.

Rystil hasn't been available for a while, and he'll be likely unable to start this till after the 25th I think when he returns to the country.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I think we're waiting on the Anamist, and maybe another class, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Rystil hasn't been available for a while, and he'll be likely unable to start this till after the 25th I think when he returns to the country.



 I actually finished the Animist, but not the Spellsworn.  I did finish the Animist though--yay!


----------



## Bront

Sweet, I never saw it posted


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I did finish the Animist though--yay!




Yay   . . . I've been too busy to update, should go back to normal on Monday.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Yay   . . . I've been too busy to update, should go back to normal on Monday.
> 
> Keia



 By then, I'll be in Constantinople, though I hear they're calling it Istanbul these days


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> By then, I'll be in Constantinople, though I hear they're calling it Istanbul these days



Even Old New York was once New Amsterdam.


----------



## Bront

Bump.

Who's left?  I know I need to finish my background, but that should be pretty easy and be done tonight.

Not sure if this is going to start sooner rather than later, but can't hurt to be ready


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Who's left?  I know I need to finish my background, but that should be pretty easy and be done tonight.




Oops, looks like I need to finish Slagg’s background and Pleione need her personality, background, and appearance done.  (All of which I think RA was going to do as he is running the character after all.)


----------



## unleashed

Still here, still finished...but I'm worried Trayah has been around so long extinction might be a possibility.


----------



## Bront

Ok, I can't find anything today 

Where was the description of the winds of the Aurans?  I'm trying to remember what season an Eurid was (I'm thinking summer or fall)

Also, I don't think I ever got approval or denial of the Braciation (SP?) feat, that gives you a "swinging" movement (allows you to swing from ropes or vines or other devices and move at your normal base speed).  Just a thought for a potential feat (It's from complete adventurer I believe).

Is there a feat that allows you to move silently at your full movement?  Sort of like swift tracker?  Is Swift tracker allowable as a feat or is it only a special ability?


----------



## Bront

Okay, Whinoah is updated, and likely finished barring a change in a feat or two, and the potential revision of her equipment (I need to check that at home)

Rystil, I gave you a potentialy interesting angle to pursue, hopefully the writeup is ok.  If there are any issues, let me know (Either here, or drop my gmail account a holler).

Also, if you reply to my e-mail I sent you last night, send it to my gmail account, as I won't be back at work till wensday.


----------



## Nephtys

I'm here, but I still need to do some work on her background.


----------



## Bront

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, I can't find anything today
> 
> Where was the description of the winds of the Aurans?  I'm trying to remember what season an Eurid was (I'm thinking summer or fall)



Actualy, anyone with the search function able to help me out?  I know rystil made the post sometime last month listing all four of them.


----------



## unleashed

Aurai

Boreids would be associated with chill winds, cold, and winter, and a pale-violet coloured hair or eyes.

Eurids would be associated with warm winds, and summer, enjoying soaking the sun and having red/gold/yellow hair or eyes.

Notids would be associated with autumn, change, and storms.

Zephyrids would be associated with Spring and blooming, and thus they would get along well with Athousa.


----------



## Bront

Ok, where was that?


----------



## unleashed

In Rystil Arden’s Neospelljamming Gestalt Setting document, under the Aurai racial heading.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> In Rystil Arden’s Neospelljamming Gestalt Setting document, under the Aurai racial heading.



  He got you there Bront


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He got you there Bront



LMAO


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> In Rystil Arden’s Neospelljamming Gestalt Setting document, under the Aurai racial heading.



Sorry, I didn't flip through that at work 

I realy should go to bed, I need to move someone in less than 4 hours    too wired though


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry, I didn't flip through that at work
> 
> I realy should go to bed, I need to move someone in less than 4 hours    too wired though



 Ah, OK--g'night!  As for the background, you'll need to replace Vaelyne with Conacia if you want the people who hate men.  Also, I'm not sure that there are actual that many skirmishes with men nowadays, but maybe that one tribe just had bad luck   The rest is definitely feasible.


----------



## Bront

I thought the Vaelyne hated men?  Now I'm confused...



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Also, I'm not sure that there are actual that many skirmishes with men nowadays, but maybe that one tribe just had bad luck



skirmishes, group dates, mass orgies, close enough, right?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The Conacians are battle-loving, typically man-hating Nymphs, with no Sidhe--they are most commonly Amazons.  They live in the deep jungles.
> 
> The Vaelysh are an openly rebellious (from Seelyne) faction of both Sidhe and Nymphs, with mixed races among the upper class, who are focused on the study of runes and do not detest combat as much as the Seelie--they had the first Runemaidens.



Ahh, I didn't see that their rebellion was also against the man hating thing.  I though Vaelysh could be amazons, and amazons, by nature, hated men.

Maybe that's why it was a bit more subdued than in other tribes...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought the Vaelyne hated men?  Now I'm confused...



No, they’re a rebel nation of pretty much the same type of girls that govern Seelyne. (With a soft mix to make them middle ground between the Conacian Tribes and the Seelyne.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh, I didn't see that their rebellion was also against the man hating thing.  I though Vaelysh could be amazons, and amazons, by nature, hated men.
> 
> Maybe that's why it was a bit more subdued than in other tribes...



 The Vaelysh are not a subset of the Conacians, which I think is what you think they are due to my poor wording.


----------



## Bront

Ok, so only the Conacians don't like men?

Maybe this particular tribe was simply more distrusting of men?  Fairly easy to tweek if that's ok (Obviously no man skirmishes).

I could probably move them as well.  Conacians have access to runes still?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, so only the Conacians don't like men?
> 
> Maybe this particular tribe was simply more distrusting of men?  Fairly easy to tweek if that's ok (Obviously no man skirmishes).
> 
> I could probably move them as well.  Conacians have access to runes still?





> Ok, so only the Conacians don't like men?



That's correct.



> Maybe this particular tribe was simply more distrusting of men? Fairly easy to tweek if that's ok (Obviously no man skirmishes).



That makes sense to me 



> I could probably move them as well. Conacians have access to runes still?



They could get them, but not cheaply.  I recall that you used the Vaelysh purchasing plan, so you'd need to repurchase everything at slightly different prices (as per the Conacian price modifiers).  There should be a post that gave you both of them that I remember posting, but I don't have the search feature.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA, you only have four Spelljamming RG threads right now correct?  (Viridian Plague, Diplomatic Immunity, Destiny's Tears, and Shards of Memory.)

If so they are done too.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, you only have four Spelljamming RG threads right now correct?  (Viridian Plague, Diplomatic Immunity, Destiny's Tears, and Shards of Memory.)
> 
> If so they are done too.



 Yup only four.  

Sweet!  The RG threads were the ones that are hardest to find because they tend to fall onto later pages.

Wait, does that mean the only categories for RG are General and Spelljamming


----------



## Bront

ok, that clears things up a bit

cool, I'll think about which route makes sense to take.  The weakness line is realy the one I'm dying to keep, so I'll work it from there.  Any particular preference? Or go with it either way?

I already found the repurchasing thing.  The only question I have, is the Shimersilk Dress of Armor +3.  It qualifies as a wonderous item under the Vaelysh plan, does it qualify as armor under the Conacian plan?  If it does, then I'm good either way, though I have some money to spend if I go Concian.  If not, then I need to make something cheeper, as my armor/dress doubled in cost.

Why does talking about the plan make it seem like I'm talking about health insurance?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> ok, that clears things up a bit
> 
> cool, I'll think about which route makes sense to take.  The weakness line is realy the one I'm dying to keep, so I'll work it from there.  Any particular preference? Or go with it either way?
> 
> I already found the repurchasing thing.  The only question I have, is the Shimersilk Dress of Armor +3.  It qualifies as a wonderous item under the Vaelysh plan, does it qualify as armor under the Conacian plan?  If it does, then I'm good either way, though I have some money to spend if I go Concian.  If not, then I need to make something cheeper, as my armor/dress doubled in cost.
> 
> Why does talking about the plan make it seem like I'm talking about health insurance?



 See, the neat thing is that you can enchant it either way, and it uses a different feat for the crafter depending on which way.  So it does count as armour under the Conacian plan 

As for which way I prefer, I think its up to you, although clearly there would be a bit of reworking needed for Vaelyne.


----------



## Bront

I could rework the tribe so they hate women  

How passionate are the men hating Conacians?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I could rework the tribe so they hate women
> 
> How passionate are the men hating Conacians?



 The passion differs from tribe to tribe, as most haven't had heavy contact with men in a while.  For many, the hatred of men is a slowly lingering cultural memory of an ancient grudge from before their lifetime (though as R&J fans know, ancient grudges have a nasty habit of breaking to mutiny, where civil blood makes civil hands unclean)


----------



## Bront

Cool, so the level I had was perfectly fine for her.

I think I'll keep some of the "skirmishes".  She doesn't have to know what they are.  Perhaps they were raids by her tribe, or actual attacks, or simply explorers intruding.

Night


----------



## Keia

I'm here, need to finish up M'ress and decide with other players how we are blending our backgrounds together - if we still are.

Face to face game today - posting is very limited (arrivals are expected shortly)

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm here, need to finish up M'ress and decide with other players how we are blending our backgrounds together - if we still are.




I still plan on Slagg having a pet kitty cat.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm here, need to finish up M'ress and decide with other players how we are blending our backgrounds together - if we still are.
> 
> Face to face game today - posting is very limited (arrivals are expected shortly)
> 
> Keia



 Have fun at your game!


----------



## Eonthar

Hi, sorry that I have been gone so long, life has been really hectic in the last few weeks. Unfortunately it does not look like this will be changing at any time in the near future, so I will be forced to retire from this game and give up my spot to the next alternate.

Again, I am sorry for the prolonged absence.

Eonthar


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, I can't find anything today
> 
> Where was the description of the winds of the Aurans?  I'm trying to remember what season an Eurid was (I'm thinking summer or fall)
> 
> Also, I don't think I ever got approval or denial of the Braciation (SP?) feat, that gives you a "swinging" movement (allows you to swing from ropes or vines or other devices and move at your normal base speed).  Just a thought for a potential feat (It's from complete adventurer I believe).
> 
> Is there a feat that allows you to move silently at your full movement?  Sort of like swift tracker?  Is Swift tracker allowable as a feat or is it only a special ability?



 I'd allow Brachiation, but not Swift Tracker or Shadow's Celerity (the hiding one, a level 11 Ninja ability) as feats.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'd allow Brachiation, but not Swift Tracker or Shadow's Celerity (the hiding one, a level 11 Ninja ability) as feats.



Cool.  Thinking about that over shoot on the run, for all the moving about the trees thing.  I'll just have to boost her base speed to get the swift equivilent.

BTW, the ring of Prot, is the ring.  Not sure what the matching one is (might be another ring of prot, might be something else), but I figure'd I'd work it into the story 


			
				Keia said:
			
		

> I'm here, need to finish up M'ress and decide with other players how we are blending our backgrounds together - if we still are.
> 
> Face to face game today - posting is very limited (arrivals are expected shortly)
> 
> Keia



I'm not against that in some cases.  I don't want Whinoah to know to many people, and in particular don't want her to have to have delt with a man very closely, but if you're somewhere on Amarathia, no reason I couldn't have run into you, or any of the other non-masculine players. 


			
				Eonthar said:
			
		

> Hi, sorry that I have been gone so long, life has been really hectic in the last few weeks. Unfortunately it does not look like this will be changing at any time in the near future, so I will be forced to retire from this game and give up my spot to the next alternate.
> 
> Again, I am sorry for the prolonged absence.
> 
> Eonthar



Glad you could stop in, sorry to hear you're going to be gone for a bit.  Hope everthing settles down


----------



## Nephtys

If anyone wants to tie in my Dragonlady into their backstory I'll go along with almost anything (that doesn't make her look like an idiot or a madwoman).


----------



## Bront

Nephtys said:
			
		

> If anyone wants to tie in my Dragonlady into their backstory I'll go along with almost anything (that doesn't make her look like an idiot or a madwoman).



I can see it now

Nymph: "Excuse me miss dragonlady, have you seen my second soul mother?"  

Not knowing much about your background, it's hard to say if I would have met you, or what my reaction would realy be.  Rystil, where abouts are we eventualy supposed to end up?  Might help us tie some characters togeather (If it's on Amarathia, it's a lot easier to tie Whinoah to another party member, as I don't think she'd have left the planet yet)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> (If it's on Amarathia, it's a lot easier to tie Whinoah to another party member, as I don't think she'd have left the planet yet)



I don’t think we are going to be on Amaranthia.  There are not a lot of nymph PCs and he’s already got one game in the works just for Amaranthia.


----------



## unleashed

I'm pretty sure it's going to be Chuliit (Jungle-covered prehistoric world), as it is a Jungle expedition after all.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it's going to be Chuliit (Jungle-covered prehistoric world), as it is a Jungle expedition after all.



 Yeah!  That’s it! 

Oh, *Nephtys*, I didn’t answer your question earlier…  If you dragonlady doesn’t mind being dragged around by her hair like a cavewoman we could probably work something out.


----------



## Keia

Questions for Rystil from previous page(s) that were never answered or addressed . . . 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Just need some money for M'ress.  I don't know where she is currently so I would assume that most of her money and equipment is from the gladiator pits.  If she's been home a while. then it would be on Chuliit and from the gladiator pits.  Guess it depends on how long since she escaped the illegal games? if she did.






			
				Keia said:
			
		

> I was looking for the gladiator rules on weapon use and flurry and was having trouble finding.  Also, I thought I asked about special gladiator weapons, or suggestions for a Dex-y Feldori for a weapon.






			
				Keia said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of a finessable weapon, with a lot of extras going for it.  If so I may swap my Int and Str scores - giving me a 13 Int and an 11 Str.
> 
> Too many odd scores on that roll.  Wonder if I could swap a point of int to a point of Str or vice versa.




Thanks!!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Questions for Rystil from previous page(s) that were never answered or addressed . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



 Want to say she just escaped?  In that case, she would have Gladiator equipment--which would mean 25k worth of stuff, with anything magical other than weapons and armour costing double due to rarity of such things among enslaved Gladiators.  Gladiators can flurry with any of their weapons like a Monk does with her Monk weapons.  Other than Nets, which most people do not use, Gladiators tend to use many different martial weapons with a number of styles.  The Feldori Gythra is a Feldori weapon of possible interest--it is a hand-held claw weapon that many Feldori dual-wield (like the Feldori member of the Rosethornes).  It is a light finessable exotic weapon that does 1d6 damage with a x3 critical, plus it is difficult to disarm (+4 to checks to avoid being disarmed), and if a trained wielder registers a consecutive hit with both hands, dual-wielding, she can sacrifice any remaining iterative attacks (which could be 0 if there are none left) to make an additional rend attack at the same attack bonus as the most recent hit that deals 2d6 + 1.5x Strength bonus damage.  Nope, sorry--can't swap around stat points.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## Nephtys

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh, *Nephtys*, I didn’t answer your question earlier…  If you dragonlady doesn’t mind being dragged around by her hair like a cavewoman we could probably work something out.




Let's leave that for the actual game.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Let's leave that for the actual game.



 Yikes, your sig is even bigger than mine 

If I had one that big, I'd probably use a link to the Sig thread or an SBLOCK--not that I mind, but other people sometimes do.


----------



## Nephtys

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yikes, your sig is even bigger than mine
> 
> If I had one that big, I'd probably use a link to the Sig thread or an SBLOCK--not that I mind, but other people sometimes do.




Yeah, it's new for today. I wanted it all gathered in one place, but I'll try out your suggestion. Thanks .


----------



## Erekose13

Bront had mentioned in your away message thread, RA, that there might be an opening in this game depending on how many people are still in.  In either case I'd like to sign up as an alt.  

I have been trying to catch up on my reading cause dang theres a lot.  Any particular threads I should look into that I may have missed. (Saw this one, the amaranthian one, and your encyclopedia).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Bront had mentioned in your away message thread, RA, that there might be an opening in this game depending on how many people are still in.  In either case I'd like to sign up as an alt.
> 
> I have been trying to catch up on my reading cause dang theres a lot.  Any particular threads I should look into that I may have missed. (Saw this one, the amaranthian one, and your encyclopedia).



 Glad to have you on board!

I believe this game and Diplomatic Immunity are each one down--you can pick which to join based on the style of game that suits you better (this is level 6 with a Jungle theme and some good combat, while Diplomatic Immunity is level 3 with lots of roleplaying) or join both if you like.

As for reading--If you select the (new) Spelljamming category and browse the OOC forum, a few threads might come up, but the best place to go is Unleashed's compilation somewhere in the Encyclopaedia thread.  He does an excellent job of keeping it pretty updated with different tidbits that appear.

I know I'm a bit disorganised, so I apologise in advance--Good luck!


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for reading--If you select the (new) Spelljamming category and browse the OOC forum, a few threads might come up, but the best place to go is Unleashed's compilation somewhere in the Encyclopaedia thread.  He does an excellent job of keeping it pretty updated with different tidbits that appear.




It's the second post on page 2 (in the Encyclopaedia thread).


----------



## Erekose13

Excellent that was one of the first things I bookmarked (http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2288442&postcount=42). I'll have a look at the Diplomatic Immunity thread too, but I think one extreme paced game is enough to start with.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Excellent that was one of the first things I bookmarked (http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2288442&postcount=42). I'll have a look at the Diplomatic Immunity thread too, but I think one extreme paced game is enough to start with.



I know RA knows better than I but I still think Plague is overbooked cause of a cohort.   (Just given him a chance to correct himself if need be.)


----------



## Erekose13

Looking at the first post in the thread I cant quite tell who is still in the game and what characters they are playing.

Reading through I got:
Keia
Unleashed
Nephtys
Bront
Brother Shatterstone


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know RA knows better than I but I still think Plague is overbooked cause of a cohort.   (Just given him a chance to correct himself if need be.)



 No, I don't think so.  It originally was overbooked at 7, but 3 people dropped with two replacements.


----------



## unleashed

Anyway cohorts don't count.   

Keia (Feldori Gladiator/Animist), Unleashed (Lacerta Shaman), Nephtys (Valsian Dragonlord), Bront (Aura Amazon/Marksman), Brother Shatterstone (Tralg Raider/Gladiator, and his cohort an Anthousa Nymph [the class not the race])


----------



## Erekose13

A quick preview of whats out there and what has been created already, how would a Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator sound?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, I don't think so.  It originally was overbooked at 7, but 3 people dropped with two replacements.



Cool.   As I said you would know but everyone could use a reminder every once in awhile…


----------



## Rystil Arden

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> A quick preview of whats out there and what has been created already, how would a Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator sound?



 Those are always fun--we have one in each of the two current games, and they're doing well so far.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool.   As I said you would know but everyone could use a reminder every once in awhile…



 Quite true, if I had overbooked, I would hate to have forgotten and then had to drop someone


----------



## Erekose13

[first roll (7, 16, 13, 11, 10, 9, 13)] hmm.. dropping the 16 and rerolling...

[second roll (13, 13, 17, 13, 12, 15, 14] okay I'll go with that. dropping the 12.  

With 4th level I have 18, 15, 14, 13, 13, 13.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> [first roll (7, 16, 13, 11, 10, 9, 13)] hmm.. dropping the 16 and rerolling...
> 
> [second roll (13, 13, 17, 13, 12, 15, 14] okay I'll go with that. dropping the 12.
> 
> With 4th level I have 18, 15, 14, 13, 13, 13.



 Theoretically, you were supposed to initialise the account first and get it okayed before you rolled (as we had a case of someone rolling like 20 new characters and then telling me afterwards after he got one he liked).  If you'd like to use that as an excuse for a reroll, that's generally how we've done it, though you can certainly keep those too, if you like.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yikes, your sig is even bigger than mine
> 
> If I had one that big, I'd probably use a link to the Sig thread or an SBLOCK--not that I mind, but other people sometimes do.



Mines worse, and there's more in the sig thread


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Glad to have you on board!
> 
> I believe this game and Diplomatic Immunity are each one down--you can pick which to join based on the style of game that suits you better (this is level 6 with a Jungle theme and some good combat, while Diplomatic Immunity is level 3 with lots of roleplaying) or join both if you like.
> 
> As for reading--If you select the (new) Spelljamming category and browse the OOC forum, a few threads might come up, but the best place to go is Unleashed's compilation somewhere in the Encyclopaedia thread.  He does an excellent job of keeping it pretty updated with different tidbits that appear.
> 
> I know I'm a bit disorganised, so I apologise in advance--Good luck!



DI is full with BS I believe, but not sure.  There's a fairly recient post about it, but I think that's at 6.  This is at 5 + 1 cohort, which doesn't quite count, so we should have an opening here.


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> DI is full with BS I believe, but not sure.  There's a fairly recient post about it, but I think that's at 6.  This is at 5 + 1 cohort, which doesn't quite count, so we should have an opening here.




DI currently has Sophist (Byblan Sage), Unleashed (Praetor Warmage), Keia (Sacra Champion), Bront (Naiad Ecomancer), and Brother Shatterstone (Palmaid Amazon/Gladiator)

Seeten, Kalanyr, and Eonthar have all quit due to real life reasons. I don't think anyone else has joined.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

She's a Plamaid.


----------



## unleashed

That's right, I remember suggesting a name now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> That's right, I remember suggesting a name now.



 Besides what other nymph type can top 6 feet?


----------



## unleashed

Alright, alright, I remember now...stop hammering it in or all I'll be thinking about is Palmaids.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Alright, alright, I remember now...stop hammering it in or all I'll be thinking about is Palmaids.



 Like that is some sort of vile punishment…


----------



## unleashed

...of course it is as I can't have one of my very own.


----------



## Erekose13

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Theoretically, you were supposed to initialise the account first and get it okayed before you rolled (as we had a case of someone rolling like 20 new characters and then telling me afterwards after he got one he liked).  If you'd like to use that as an excuse for a reroll, that's generally how we've done it, though you can certainly keep those too, if you like.




Not sure what you mean by initialize an account, but if it means that I get to re-roll shore


----------



## Keia

By initializing, he means start a character name and roll a d20 on invisible castle, then send him the link.  Once its approved by Rystil, use the same name and account to roll the character's stats! 

Keia


----------



## Erekose13

OKay sure.  Lets go with Obscurity as my character's name. Initialization Roll


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> OKay sure.  Lets go with Obscurity as my character's name. Initialization Roll




If you’re in a hurry you can probably begin rolling now.  I've seen it, nothing else has been rolled with that username, and I'm sure at least one other player has seen it also.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> OKay sure.  Lets go with Obscurity as my character's name. Initialization Roll



 Okey dokey--you're all ready to go


----------



## Erekose13

[15, 15, 15, 13, 11, 11, 10] blech, oh well it meets the criteria, so I'll drop the 10 and go with that one.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> [15, 15, 15, 13, 11, 11, 10] blech, oh well it meets the criteria, so I'll drop the 10 and go with that one.



 Yikes!  Looking at some of the other rolls, I'm going to let you take the first one with the 17 if you want (its my fault you wound up rerolling to worse)


----------



## Erekose13

Cool thanks. I have a number of questions then about the Dolathi and my character.

1. What is the economic situation on Elditz? (re cost and amount of money to start)
2. What books are allowed?  Thinking of using some stuff from Complete Arcane for spells/feats.
3. As an Infiltrator on Chuliit, he will most likely spend time as either a Fydori or Lacerta I haven't decided on his alternate personality yet. Knowledge Local will play a big part, any other things I should pay attention to?
4. Is there any direction for the start of the campaign?  Ie. have the others been given reasons to get together? something about gladiators was mentioned earlier but I think that was only in relation to Keia's gladiator.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yikes!  Looking at some of the other rolls, I'm going to let you take the first one with the 17 if you want (its my fault you wound up rerolling to worse)



But I'm not allowed to use my roll for Dr.Zombie's gladiator? *Scoffs*


----------



## Keia

Hey, I wanna use those rolls too!! 

Keia


----------



## Bront

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Cool thanks. I have a number of questions then about the Dolathi and my character.
> 
> 1. What is the economic situation on Elditz? (re cost and amount of money to start)
> 2. What books are allowed?  Thinking of using some stuff from Complete Arcane for spells/feats.
> 3. As an Infiltrator on Chuliit, he will most likely spend time as either a Fydori or Lacerta I haven't decided on his alternate personality yet. Knowledge Local will play a big part, any other things I should pay attention to?
> 4. Is there any direction for the start of the campaign?  Ie. have the others been given reasons to get together? something about gladiators was mentioned earlier but I think that was only in relation to Keia's gladiator.



If I may

1) I believe everything is double cost, but everything is accessable, and you get loads of cash. (I got 25,000 at 4th in eldiz, so you're probably talking 10-15k for 3rd, or close to 80k for 6th)  Foodstuffs are 10 times, and special materials specific to other worlds might be a bit more, but otherwise there's no restrictions.

2) Anything non SRD needs to be run by Rystil, and he'll ok or deny it.  Please note where you got it from though

3) Probably a rystil question, but there are the Spelljamming and The Spheres skills (Prof Spelljamming (All), Knowledge: Spelljamming (Not sure who gets or doesn't get this, it's in Unleashed's docs), Knowledge: The Spheres (Anyone with KN: Local or Geography I think as a class skill gets this).  KN: The Spheres could be of some use to an infiltrator.

4) Rystil is nortorious for letting us all flounder seperately till we manage to meet.  Of course, ask BS about the first time his DT character met the other PC's   Build your background, and Rystil will make suggestions and put you in the right spot.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Cool thanks. I have a number of questions then about the Dolathi and my character.
> 
> 1. What is the economic situation on Elditz? (re cost and amount of money to start)
> 2. What books are allowed?  Thinking of using some stuff from Complete Arcane for spells/feats.
> 3. As an Infiltrator on Chuliit, he will most likely spend time as either a Fydori or Lacerta I haven't decided on his alternate personality yet. Knowledge Local will play a big part, any other things I should pay attention to?
> 4. Is there any direction for the start of the campaign?  Ie. have the others been given reasons to get together? something about gladiators was mentioned earlier but I think that was only in relation to Keia's gladiator.



 1) Everything costs more in Eldiz, but you get more gold to start.  Also, the stuff from other worlds is proportionally less if purchased on Eldiz than if purchased anywhere else except the correct world.

2) I allow most books (particularly, I find that most of the WotC stuff that isn't in Complete Divine is balanced), but not everything in every book--especially since some things that are usually balanced will not be balanced with these races and classes.  Run it by me first, and I'll OK it (or sometimes not).

3) Lacerta are Monstrous Humanoids 

4) I haven't given the direction for the start of the campaign, but I imagine that once all the characters are finished, I will create something more central than I did for SoM--SoM is neat in that the characters have all started out separately, but it is also a bit of a tax on time to do all those at the same time


----------



## Bront

Keia said:
			
		

> Hey, I wanna use those rolls too!!
> 
> Keia



You didn't roll them


----------



## Rystil Arden

Looks like Bront beat me on the draw, though of course I was in the middle of posting for his character in SoM at the time


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 4) I haven't given the direction for the start of the campaign, but I imagine that once all the characters are finished, I will create something more central than I did for SoM--SoM is neat in that the characters have all started out separately, but it is also a bit of a tax on time to do all those at the same time



I hope I didn't put you in too much of a bind then with where I left Whinoah, but she's directed, and I'm sure if the pace is a bit more directed, we can meet up a bit faster.

SoM I think is heading towards us all meeting soon, I'm finaly heading into the second day 

I wasn't too far off with the Eldiz Econ, yeah!


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Looks like Bront beat me on the draw, though of course I was in the middle of posting for his character in SoM at the time



Neener neener neener 

Looks like I wasn't too far off either, which is good, but you needed to chime in on some of that anyway.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I hope I didn't put you in too much of a bind then with where I left Whinoah, but she's directed, and I'm sure if the pace is a bit more directed, we can meet up a bit faster.
> 
> SoM I think is heading towards us all meeting soon, I'm finaly heading into the second day
> 
> I wasn't too far off with the Eldiz Econ, yeah!



 Whinoah should be fine, and if I need to change her positioning slightly, I'll mention it.

As for the Eldish Economy, you were exactly right


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> SoM I think is heading towards us all meeting soon, I'm finaly heading into the second day




Still haven't left the homeworld.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Still haven't left the homeworld.



Still haven't met many non-nymphs (To her knowledge), nor a man, which should be an interesting first encounter.  I'd love to save that for in the party, but might be hard.

OOps, wrong character.

Well, no, but it's less of a problem for him.


----------



## Erekose13

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 1) Everything costs more in Eldiz, but you get more gold to start.  Also, the stuff from other worlds is proportionally less if purchased on Eldiz than if purchased anywhere else except the correct world.
> 
> 2) I allow most books (particularly, I find that most of the WotC stuff that isn't in Complete Divine is balanced), but not everything in every book--especially since some things that are usually balanced will not be balanced with these races and classes.  Run it by me first, and I'll OK it (or sometimes not).
> 
> 3) Lacerta are Monstrous Humanoids
> 
> 4) I haven't given the direction for the start of the campaign, but I imagine that once all the characters are finished, I will create something more central than I did for SoM--SoM is neat in that the characters have all started out separately, but it is also a bit of a tax on time to do all those at the same time




1. cool, so is Bront right about the 80k starting cash?  can I have spent some on Chuliit?
2. Okay, I'll see what I find and run it by you.
3. right, no worries I started working on a Feldori alternate persona.
4. I'll get my chara done asap then


----------



## Rystil Arden

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> 1. cool, so is Bront right about the 80k starting cash?  can I have spent some on Chuliit?
> 2. Okay, I'll see what I find and run it by you.
> 3. right, no worries I started working on a Feldori alternate persona.
> 4. I'll get my chara done asap then



 Its 50k starting cash, but the rest of his stuff was sound 

If you want to have your money mainly come from Chuliit, you can use a different purchasing plan--its kind of like selecting a starting region in one of those games where you select a starting region.


----------



## Erekose13

Nah I'll start in Elditz.  May have some bank of starting cash saved up for IC purchases on Chuliit in the future.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Nah I'll start in Elditz.  May have some bank of starting cash saved up for IC purchases on Chuliit in the future.



 Okey dokey


----------



## Erekose13

Okay here's the hit points roll [5,2,6,2,1] egads the online roller really hates me today.  So with min half rounded down thats 5+3+6+3+3 + 6 + con = 26+con


----------



## Rystil Arden

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Okay here's the hit points roll [5,2,6,2,1] egads the online roller really hates me today.  So with min half rounded down thats 5+3+6+3+3 + 6 + con = 26+con



 Sounds good, and remember--if Invisible Castle really hated you, it would have given you all 3s


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Hey, I wanna use those rolls too!!




We all do… ALL of us.


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> We all do… ALL of us.



So the fair thing to do is for everyone to have them !!!     

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> So the fair thing to do is for everyone to have them !!!



I suggested that weeks ago to little fanfare. 

(but I'm still game for it!)


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> (but I'm still game for it!)




We'll just have to save that for the lvl 9+ game.    Those characters would be impressive and would most likely need sos impressive stats

Keia

_ps. there is no lvl 9+ game.  Maybe someday._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> We'll just have to save that for the lvl 9+ game.    Those characters would be impressive and would most likely need sos impressive stats.




Indeed.   (I would also like to remind everyone I suggested a high level game also to even less fanfare...   )


----------



## Keia

As to the high level game,  I think need to enjoy these characters for a while yet.  Something too much higher and I would have a tougher time staying focused on these - plus it would be a lot more work for the gm . . . 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> As to the high level game,  I think need to enjoy these characters for a while yet.



Oh I agree!  I would love, and prefer, to advance any of my three characters to such a level instead of creating new characters.


----------



## Bront

I think 6th is a good level, and being gestalt and all, they're a bit higher than that effectively.  I find it more fun to earn the power through in game.  I find that skills develope a bit more naturaly that way as well (You improve the skills you use most).


----------



## Erekose13

Almost forgot to ask, what are the weapon/armor proficiencies for the eldritch infiltrator?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Almost forgot to ask, what are the weapon/armor proficiencies for the eldritch infiltrator?



 Rogue proficiencies, though you'll have to worry about ASF if you wear armour (Altanian Spellcrystal could help you out if you keep it light, though).


----------



## Erekose13

*Obscurity*

Here is the first version of Obscurity, I still need to finalize equipment, do up background, etc.

Do you want this here? or straight into the RG?


Edit: I noticed that no one else put there character sheets in your OOC threads. So I have posted my version over in the RG - http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2539635&postcount=10


----------



## Rystil Arden

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Here is the first version of Obscurity, I still need to finalize equipment, do up background, etc.
> 
> Do you want this here? or straight into the RG?
> 
> 
> Edit: I noticed that no one else put there character sheets in your OOC threads. So I have posted my version over in the RG - http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2539635&postcount=10



 A few people did put their characters in OOC in an SBLOCK, and I'm cool with it either way.  It looks like you didn't pay triple for the Spellcrystal I think (shouldn't there be an extra 1k cost?  I'll need to check before I say this with certainty).  Otherwise, looks good--I've noticed a theme with Eldritch Infiltrators liking to do the -2 Str -2 Wis +2 to all others setup


----------



## Erekose13

Tempted to go with +4 dex, +4 cha but we'll see.

triple?  your docs said priced as mithril and elditz is double according to your earlier point. let me know if its different and i'll see what i can move around.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Tempted to go with +4 dex, +4 cha but we'll see.
> 
> triple?  your docs said priced as mithril and elditz is double according to your earlier point. let me know if its different and i'll see what i can move around.



 Eldiz is double for most magic but triple for goods that come from different worlds (such as Rowaini Quicksteel or Altanian Spellcrystal).  Thanks to the extra money, the triple is actually a remarkably good deal, as usually you have to pay triple without getting extra money (if you wanted to be from Chuliit and buy Spellcrystal, for instance).


----------



## unleashed

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> triple?  your docs said priced as mithril and elditz is double according to your earlier point. let me know if its different and i'll see what i can move around.




If you look in the setting document, it says it under the Eldiz world listing:

Everything costs double in Eldiz, except special things from another specific world, like the Amaranthian dresses, which cost triple and food and such which cost 10 times as much. Eldiz has access to all the special materials from any world (whereas certain characters would not be able to buy certain things from every world).


----------



## Erekose13

cool fixed it thanks.  i also decided to go with +4 dex so i altered that too.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> cool fixed it thanks.  i also decided to go with +4 dex so i altered that too.



 OK cool.  As you know, if the stats aren't working for you, you can always shift them around as a standard action


----------



## Bront

[nag] Are we there yet?  [/nag]


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> [nag] Are we there yet?  [/nag]




No, we stopped and built another game just for you.


----------



## Bront

Cool, 'bout time


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> [nag] Are we there yet?  [/nag]



I think I have a little work left on Slagg still, minor background stuff.


----------



## Erekose13

Sorry for the hold up, I have to finish Obscurity's desp/personalitly/history.


----------



## Bront

Yeah, I know, no hurry, I was just bored, slightly ill, and having trouble sleeping last night (I went to bed around 2 AM, didn't get to sleep till about 7)


----------



## Erekose13

RA: [sblock]*Personality: * Obscurity is a very quiet individual, choosing to hide and stay as quiet as possible. She typically clones an unassuming female personality feeling most at home when she fits in with the background noise.  When in disguise her female aliases have few if any connections with those around her.  She tries her utmost to recieve assignments that allow her to work alone, skulking in secrecy to observe her targets.  When forced to work as part of a team, she will try to maneuver herself into solo missions where she can get away from everyone and think more clearly.  While her anti-social nature would suggest that she feels uncomforable in crowds, nothing could be further from the truth ~ for in anonymity one can find solitude.

*Description: * Obscurity cannot remember the last time that she actually showed anybody her true nature, prefering even changing form in hiding.  Her current physique as a Feldori is as unassuming as she could manage. _[What do normal cat-women look like?]_

*History: * Obscurity is relatively new to field work, having graduated from the academy only a couple of years ago.  The Organization sent her to Chuliit as her first assignment.  An out of the way sphere with relatively little economic importance, Obscurity is starting to question her superior's orders.  She has been on Chuliit for the past 16 months observing.  She spends most of her time using the ring granted her for the mission staying invisible and perched still and silent where some of the more important politicos frequent monitoring their comings and goings.
[/sblock]

There is a start anyways.  I haven't seen much about the culture/society of Elditz/Dolathi and Chuliit/Feldori.  If there are any posts I can have a look at or pointers that you have that would be most appreciated.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Well Eldish culture is explored a bit in the games that take place in Eldiz, and Feldori culture is mentioned some.  If you have specific questions, I can certainly field them--looks good so far


----------



## Erekose13

I guess a few questions that I had while writing her history where what is the government of Chuliit like? Are there any major cities? What type of costume would she have by now?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I guess a few questions that I had while writing her history where what is the government of Chuliit like? Are there any major cities? What type of costume would she have by now?



 The Lacerta live in tribes that are ruled by elders, while the Feldori also have a tribal structure that is ruled by the most skilled or persuasive.  Rarely, they will have a mixed tribe of both races.  They don't really have any large cities, but there are often areas demarcated for tribal gatherings that maintain a steady population year-round.  As for costumes, she could easily have a Feldori jungle outfit by now, which is a lightweight bikini-like affair that allows for comfort and unrestricted movement in the humid jungles.


----------



## Bront

Eldish culture is fairly flexable, mostly like a huge world market/melting pot.  You can find corners of every culture, and placeses influenced by multiple cultures.


----------



## unleashed

Mmm, more info for the lists.  

Edit: I won't post the updated lists until we get through the new round of character creations so that I can do it all at once, instead of as a bunch of little updates.


----------



## Erekose13

Okay, Obscurity would hang around those large gathering type places (hope that makes it easier to get her into the group).  Bikini eh? that might make the altanian spellcrystal chain shirt difficult to hide...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for costumes, she could easily have a Feldori jungle outfit by now, which is a lightweight bikini-like affair that allows for comfort and unrestricted movement in the humid jungles.



Does that offer any protection? (As in armor class)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Does that offer any protection? (As in armor class)



 Nope, its just the local raiment--when fighting, they wear armour, but they get hot and sticky.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, its just the local raiment--when fighting, they wear armour, but they get hot and sticky.



 Ah, TMI?


----------



## Erekose13

Would alter self/Dolathi alternate form allow me to absorb armor even if the form would normally be able to wear it?  If so she'll keep the armor absorbed until battle, then if necessary take a standard action to change shape and bring it out.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Would alter self/Dolathi alternate form allow me to absorb armor even if the form would normally be able to wear it?  If so she'll keep the armor absorbed until battle, then if necessary take a standard action to change shape and bring it out.



 They can't absorb equipment with their Alternate Form ability, which is why many of the Dolathi thus far have purchased shapeshifting clothing (see the Destiny's Tears or Shards of Memory Rogue's Galleries by sorting for 'Spelljamming')


----------



## Erekose13

Hmm.  I only saw one of Bront's characters with Morphing Clothing for 3600.  I can always just switch back to what I had instead ~ Boots of Elvenkind and taking Mage Armor as my armor for combat.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Hmm.  I only saw one of Bront's characters with Morphing Clothing for 3600.  I can always just switch back to what I had instead ~ Boots of Elvenkind and taking Mage Armor as my armor for combat.



 I think Thanee found morphing clothes for cheaper when Thanee made Melody--can't remember where, though you could ask Thanee.


----------



## Erekose13

I may have to ask her, as all I see on her character sheet is:


			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Vestment of Many Styles: This suit of clothes transforms itself into different fabrics and designs, allowing the wearer to alter her outward appearance with a command word. The vestment grants a +2 circumstance bonus on Disguise checks in any situations where clothing is part of the disguise, but does not change or disguise any armor worn.
> Moderate transmutation; CL 9th; Craft Wondrous Item, creator must be a dolathi; Price 500 gp.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think Thanee found morphing clothes for cheaper when Thanee made Melody--can't remember where, though you could ask Thanee.




This is the only other item I can remember Thanee making.

Robe of Change: The wearer can change the appearance of the robe at will to resemble any kind of normal clothing. When taken off, the robe reverts to its normal form after one minute. If only parts of the clothing are taken off seperately, they simply vanish after one minute. To achieve more than simple quality, the wearer must make an appropriate Craft check.
Moderate transmutation; CL 9th; Craft Wondrous Item, Fabricate; Price 1,800 gp; Weight 1 lb.

Double it to 3,600 for buying in Eldiz of course.


----------



## Bront

Kirkesh is wearing the Hat of Disguise equivilent, it's just a vestment instead (Slightly less limiting than a hit, but not realy out of slot).  He got it from Eldiz, hense the cost.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Kirkesh is wearing the Hat of Disguise equivilent, it's just a vestment instead (Slightly less limiting than a hit, but not realy out of slot).  He got it from Eldiz, hense the cost.



 In exchange for not disguising the person (only itself), it gains the ability to be Transmutation instead of Illusion


----------



## Bront

Cool.  Sounds fair.

There is a cheaper suit that only does a limited number of outfits that Rystil talked about.  Glamour makes those, think it was 10 outfits for 500 or 1000.


----------



## unleashed

I imagine that's the one Erekose13 found on Thanee's character sheet.


----------



## Bront

I know Molpe looked into one, but I don't think she ever aquired one.


----------



## Erekose13

Yeah I think I'll just go back to my original purchase (boots of elvenkind).  I hadn't planned on purchasing armor but had decided to see how it would swing when you mentioned the spellcrystal armor.  I think the lack of armor fits the character better anyways.


----------



## Bront

You could always see if you could get armor that can adjust to your body (Not sure if it's a 3600/5400 (normal or 1.5x cost) or perhaps a +1 modifier).  But there're plenty of nakid unarmored characters running around in space so far.


----------



## Erekose13

And I'm all for joining them   Well invisibly anyways... And with that I think that Obscurity is done. Anything else that you want RA?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> And I'm all for joining them   Well invisibly anyways... And with that I think that Obscurity is done. Anything else that you want RA?



 Nope, looks good to me


----------



## Erekose13

Okay so no one is waiting on the new guy good.  Whats up next then?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Now is the time when Rystil waits a few days to see if he can handle a new game once his current classes start meeting.  In other news, for some bizarre reason, every one of my classes meets Tuesday/Thursday.  That gives me slight conflict overlaps between them, but it also means no classe son Monday, Wednesday, or Friday, which is quite weird.  I guess if they don't throw any recitations at me, that means I get four-day weekends every week--yay!


----------



## Erekose13

Nice, best I ever did at university was all in 1 day. Man was it a long day, but 6 day weekends are sweet


----------



## Bront

My usuall schedual was 2 on Monday/Wensday, and 2 on Tuesday/Thursday, so the 3 day weekends were nice.

Hopefully, with SoM prologue wraping up, life will be easier on RA since he'll be talking to everyone at once.


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Hopefully, with SoM prologue wraping up, life will be easier on RA since he'll be talking to everyone at once.




Wrapping up...I could be weeks (RT) yet at the pace I've been going, I have a 2 week (GT) ship ride to go yet before I even get to Eldiz. Although I'm sure it'll move a little faster now.   

Oh and I've managed to meet the iconic Alyria.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Wrapping up...I could be weeks (RT) yet at the pace I've been going, I have a 2 week (GT) ship ride to go yet before I even get to Eldiz. Although I'm sure it'll move a little faster now.
> 
> Oh and I've managed to meet the iconic Alyria.



What race/class was she?


----------



## unleashed

Exactly as posted in the rogue's gallery.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Well, looks like I can handle another game, so I'll start soon--everyone whose history doesn't place them on Chuliit, feel free to come up with a bit that brings you there, or you can have me do it for you if you like.  I think I'm not going to do a Prologue, though, so we'll just say it happened


----------



## Keia

Looks like its time for me to finish up M'ress, then.  I still need to choose feats and purchase equipment.

I was going the escaped or freed gladiator route, taking whoever I need to along the way and returning home.

Keia


----------



## Erekose13

Yay! Obscurity is on Chuliit, having been there for quite a while observing stealthily.  Not sure how she will get together in a group with other people, but you said just get her on the planet and we'll go from there


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think I'm not going to do a Prologue, though, so we'll just say it happened



So we’re all going to start the game by knowing each other?  :\


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So we’re all going to start the game by knowing each other?  :\



 No, you'll just meet in Chapter 1


----------



## Rystil Arden

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Yay! Obscurity is on Chuliit, having been there for quite a while observing stealthily.  Not sure how she will get together in a group with other people, but you said just get her on the planet and we'll go from there



 Exactly.  Sounds great!


----------



## unleashed

Well that means I'm completely ready to go then.


----------



## Keia

I'll work on finallizing M'ress tonite . . . or tomorrow morning if I have to go.

Keia


----------



## Bront

I'll have to come up with something.  I'm thinking of something about her find out that Whisping might be on Chuliit, but not sure exactly how to work it in there.  Perhaps she ran into someone on a Feldori trade ship who had heard that name so she sailed to Chuliit with them.  (It keeps her away from men till later too )

Let me know if that works, and if you need me to elaborate more or you have something you can work into that Rystil.


----------



## unleashed

As long as your Aura comes by herself I think she's pretty safe with the Lacerta too.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> I'll work on finallizing M'ress tonite . . . or tomorrow morning if I have to go.




No hurry on your part, I imagine it’s going to take me longer than you anyhow…  I’ll aim for having Slagg done on Monday


----------



## Bront

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll have to come up with something.  I'm thinking of something about her find out that Whisping might be on Chuliit, but not sure exactly how to work it in there.  Perhaps she ran into someone on a Feldori trade ship who had heard that name so she sailed to Chuliit with them.  (It keeps her away from men till later too )
> 
> Let me know if that works, and if you need me to elaborate more or you have something you can work into that Rystil.



RA, any thoughts?


----------



## Rystil Arden

> RA, any thoughts?



That makes perfect sense to me--back before I decided to skip the Prologue for VP, that is more or less what I had worked out for Whisping...Though if Whisping had been in DI instead, things could have gotten...very interesting


----------



## Bront

I'm sure they could have.  Glad (or scared, not sure yet) to know we think somewhat alike


----------



## Bront

Ok, so we're a go for this in a day or so?  Cool 

BTW, I had to update languages.  Do Nymphs get more than 1 language for free (There are 3 on Amarathia).

I updated both my sheets (or will momentarily), slight errors or incompletions in the language


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, so we're a go for this in a day or so?  Cool
> 
> BTW, I had to update languages.  Do Nymphs get more than 1 language for free (There are 3 on Amarathia).
> 
> I updated both my sheets (or will momentarily), slight errors or incompletions in the language



 We're on for when all the characters are done, assuming that day isn't a Tuesday or Thursday.  

As for Nymphs, they just get the language of their native area for free.


----------



## Bront

Cool.  Tuesday and Thursday are your death days I assume?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  Tuesday and Thursday are your death days I assume?



 Ironically, they are the only days that I have any sort of class or recitation.  Conversely, everything is on those days.  It's still pretty damn cool though   Whoo--four day weekends!


----------



## Nephtys

I'm done.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I'm done.



 Yup, I know--you finished very quickly actually, and I give you my thanks for timeliness as well as patience


----------



## Keia

Major update on M'ress.  Suggestions on feats, equipment and the like are welcome.  Comments too!!

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Major update on M'ress.  Suggestions on feats, equipment and the like are welcome.  Comments too!!
> 
> Keia



 Well, if it helps you fill in that missing feat, she's wielding an exotic weapon without the proficiency for it 

Also, I think it would be Practised Spellcaster (Animist) rather than Practised Spellcaster (Divine) since you choose the class rather than the magic type.  All around, looks good, though let's replace Darkwood with Yharzu Ebonwood.


----------



## Keia

Ah, I was going for the one that didn't require exotic - is that the sabre?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Ah, I was going for the one that didn't require exotic - is that the sabre?



 They are both exotic.  The one deals an increased damage dice over a rapier, and the other is a light weapon


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They are both exotic.  The one deals an increased damage dice over a rapier, and the other is a light weapon



I'll take the one that does both   Looks like I've got my last feat.  Changes made other than that already.

Keia
_heading home!_


----------



## Rystil Arden

> I'll take the one that does both




I'm afraid I don't understand 



> heading home!




Okey dokey!


----------



## Nephtys

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, I know--you finished very quickly actually, and I give you my thanks for timeliness as well as patience




A solo-game would be a nice way to say thanks . A little wickedness before we're off to save the world...


----------



## Bront

This one should be starting soon.  I believe we're waiting for BS to finish his Background


----------



## unleashed

Nephtys said:
			
		

> A solo-game would be a nice way to say thanks . A little wickedness before we're off to save the world...




Yeah, yeah, back of the line...my alternate character for DT, the High Praetorian Warmage which is now in DI has been created for soooo long.


----------



## Keia

Rystil,

What vision do Feldori have?

Keia


----------



## Keia

Also,

How much would blackening cost?  By blackening, I mean darkening the metal and wood for M'ress's bow, sword and armor.  It is more for effect than any benefit.  Going for the black panther gladiator thing and having blackened armor and weapons fits.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Slagg’s background finished or outlined, its rather minor as RA knows the story, so I’m pretty much ready to go. 

Pleione, still needs RA’s attention though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> What vision do Feldori have?
> 
> Keia



 Low-light Vision, like cats


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Slagg’s background finished or outlined, its rather minor as RA knows the story, so I’m pretty much ready to go.
> 
> Pleione, still needs RA’s attention though.



 What do I need to do, and/or, do I need to announce it when I've done it?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Also,
> 
> How much would blackening cost?  By blackening, I mean darkening the metal and wood for M'ress's bow, sword and armor.  It is more for effect than any benefit.  Going for the black panther gladiator thing and having blackened armor and weapons fits.
> 
> Keia



 So just dyed black?  Probably 50 GP worth of dye would buy enough for a black colour that was for show (rather than to gain a Hide bonus or something).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What do I need to do, and/or, do I need to announce it when I've done it?



Background (pre-Slag), appearance, and personality. (If you still want to do this as planed that is.  ) You need to announce it or email it to me so I can edit it into my character sheet.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Background (pre-Slag), appearance, and personality. (If you still want to do this as planed that is.  ) You need to announce it or email it to me so I can edit it into my character sheet.



 Hrrm...well I'll wait for everyone else to finish first, then write you the appearance and personality.  I'll keep the background to myself, since the only reason for the background post is so the GM can know it


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hrrm...well I'll wait for everyone else to finish first, then write you the appearance and personality.



Sounds like your putting off till tomorrow what you could do today. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'll keep the background to myself, since the only reason for the background post is so the GM can know it



Then I guess Slagg is official finished then.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sounds like your putting off till tomorrow what you could do today.



Why put off till tomorow what you could put off till next week?  -Procrastinators Club slogan.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Why put off till tomorow what you could put off till next week?  -Procrastinators Club slogan.



 You ever get the impression that maybe this death lab might be the only class he has that gives homework and it’s just a huge shock to his system?


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So just dyed black?  Probably 50 GP worth of dye would buy enough for a black colour that was for show (rather than to gain a Hide bonus or something).



Yeah, just dyed black for show . . . if it was to get a hide bonus (+2 and the like) I was figuring abou the price for alchemical silver.

Of course it would help with hiding by not providing any penalties for the shiny stuff.  But I would expect any bonuses.

I'm thinking my gladiator name was Void Tiger, or something.

KEia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, just dyed black for show . . . if it was to get a hide bonus (+2 and the like) I was figuring abou the price for alchemical silver.
> 
> Of course it would help with hiding by not providing any penalties for the shiny stuff.  But I would expect any bonuses.
> 
> I'm thinking my gladiator name was Void Tiger, or something.
> 
> KEia



 Hmm, that sounds good to me


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Keia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rystil,
> 
> What *vision * do *Feldori * have?
> 
> Keia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Low-light Vision*, like cats
Click to expand...



Emphasized for Unleashed capturing!!


----------



## unleashed

Keia said:
			
		

> Emphasized for Unleashed capturing!!




Been there and grabbed that, when it was first posted as a matter of fact.


----------



## Bront

So, we're ready to start when Rystil is then?


----------



## Keia

Bront said:
			
		

> So, we're ready to start when Rystil is then?



Base background is in my head and discussed a bit with Rystil.  I need to finish up with story stuff, just been to busy posting to other things.      Probably finish it tomorrow during the day.

Keia


----------



## Bront

Keia said:
			
		

> Base background is in my head and discussed a bit with Rystil.  I need to finish up with story stuff, just been to busy posting to other things.      Probably finish it tomorrow during the day.
> 
> Keia



[Austrian accent] Do it! Do it now! [/Austrian accent] 

No problems.


----------



## unleashed

Keia said:
			
		

> Base background is in my head and discussed a bit with Rystil.  I need to finish up with story stuff, just been to busy posting to other things.      Probably finish it tomorrow during the day.
> 
> Keia




There's always one isn't there.  

BTW - Do you have height, weight, age listings for me to add to the Feldori entry? Any other Feldori info? Thanks.


----------



## Erekose13

I wanted to let you know that I will be going on vacation next week and will be away from the computer from the 20th-29th.  I apologize if this is happening right as everyone is gearing to start.  I hope thats not too much of a pain to everyone.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I wanted to let you know that I will be going on vacation next week and will be away from the computer from the 20th-29th.  I apologize if this is happening right as everyone is gearing to start.  I hope thats not too much of a pain to everyone.



 "AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhh"  _grabs side and falls to the floor._ "Ohhhhhhh!  THE PAIN!"


----------



## unleashed

*Kicks Brother Shatterstone in the side a few times to make sure he _really_ feels the pain.*


----------



## Rystil Arden

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I wanted to let you know that I will be going on vacation next week and will be away from the computer from the 20th-29th.  I apologize if this is happening right as everyone is gearing to start.  I hope thats not too much of a pain to everyone.



 No worries.  We'll start just as soon as you get back then


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No worries.  We'll start just as soon as you get back then



 RA, DT could really use an update...  Alire has been helped alot since the last update from you.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, DT could really use an update...  Alire has been helped alot since the last update from you.



 I guess...there's another little thing here between Mhrazhar and Melody that should be pursued, but I guess that won't happen for the moment.


----------



## Bront

Pout, I was hoping we were going to be starting soon.


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Pout, I was hoping we were going to be starting soon.




[Austrian accent] Stop your whining! [/Austrian accent]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I guess...there's another little thing here between Mhrazhar and Melody that should be pursued, but I guess that won't happen for the moment.



I have no idea what you speak off…


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I guess...there's another little thing here between Mhrazhar and Melody that should be pursued, but I guess that won't happen for the moment.



If it can be done to the side simultaniously, you could always have them do it while they continue on with the others as well.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> If it can be done to the side simultaniously, you could always have them do it while they continue on with the others as well.



 Ya, I know, but it is rather short and highly relevant, so I was just hoping it could happen and then bring one or both of those two back to the group


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ya, I know, but it is rather short and highly relevant, so I was just hoping it could happen and then bring one or both of those two back to the group



 I still don’t know what your talking about but I know that you said Thanee isn’t around and that we would have to make do…


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ya, I know, but it is rather short and highly relevant, so I was just hoping it could happen and then bring one or both of those two back to the group



Sense when has relivency been important in your games?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I still don’t know what your talking about but I know that you said Thanee isn’t around and that we would have to make do…



 I know...But we made do for so long that I was hoping we'd manage--also, I gave a post for Mhrazhar where I gave Melody a tiny action that should be enough, helping to make do


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Sense when has relivency been important in your games?



 Well, it's sorta important.  I do have something I'm going to do soon, Melody and Mhrazhar or no Melody and Mhrazhar, but I want to give Zykovian the chance to respond to the latest dialogue first


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, it's sorta important.  I do have something I'm going to do soon, Melody and Mhrazhar or no Melody and Mhrazhar, but I want to give Zykovian the chance to respond to the latest dialogue first



I'm here now, I'll take a look.  Sorry I've been gone - Central air failed putting a good amount of water in my basement . . . not good, not good at all.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm here now, I'll take a look.  Sorry I've been gone - Central air failed putting a good amount of water in my basement . . . not good, not good at all.
> 
> Keia



 Oh, yikes!  That's awful.  Happened to me once, and the power failed and the subpump broke, and I needed to bail out water for ten hours!


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, yikes!  That's awful.  Happened to me once, and the power failed and the subpump broke, and I needed to bail out water for ten hours!



Not quiet that bad . . . but my computer, comics, book collection, and rpg collection are in the basement . . . gulp.

_Rystil Only_[sblock]I think I'm going to regret what I posted in DT[/sblock]
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Not quiet that bad . . . but my computer, comics, book collection, and rpg collection are in the basement . . . gulp.
> 
> _Rystil Only_[sblock]I think I'm going to regret what I posted in DT[/sblock]
> Keia



 Ouch!  I hope you didn't lose any important books, though at least you and your family are safe, and the damage is low compared to those who had to go through Katrina...guess that puts things in perspective.

[SBLOCK]
Heh, maybe 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ouch!  I hope you didn't lose any important books, though at least you and your family are safe, and the damage is low compared to those who had to go through Katrina...guess that puts things in perspective.



Yeah, before Katrina it would have been a big deal, but now . . . it's like . . . "huh, look at that . . . standing water in the basement" . . .  "Well, let's start cleaning it up."

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, before Katrina it would have been a big deal, but now . . . it's like . . . "huh, look at that . . . standing water in the basement" . . .  "Well, let's start cleaning it up."
> 
> Keia



 Yeah...it was a pretty big deal when our subpump broke a few years ago--I think our entire house would have flooded, but our friend with learning disabilities saved us by spotting the problem (I believe he did this by asking if there were any sharks in the basement because there was lots of water)...But after Katrina, yeah, it wasn't that bad, really.


----------



## unleashed

How's the death lab going Rystil, or have't they dropped you in the deep end yet?


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> How's the death lab going Rystil, or have't they dropped you in the deep end yet?



 I dropped it because it conflicted with two other classes simultaneously.  In exchange, I picked up three graduate classes


----------



## Bront

Anyone know where the Sister explanation went off to?  I can't remember which thread it's in, and can't seem to find it 

It's no in Unleashed's file either (At least the one that was most reciently updated.)


----------



## unleashed

Not in the posted file, as I'm waiting for the current round of character creation to finish...probably has now so I'll go post it soon, but in the meantime...

Nymph Relationships
Sister: Term of affection given to all other Seelie Nymphs as well as any other woman a Nymph considers a friendly peer. 

First Sister: Rare term used between Nymphs that share the same mother.

Soul Sister: A close friend and/or lover, the male version is Soul Brother. It is a step between Sister and True Sister.

Soul Mother: One part mother, one part Soul Sister--Nymphs born from parthenogenesis always have a Soul Mother, whereas those who are born from a Nymph mother sometimes do not, though the birth mother often honours a Soul Sister or True Sister by naming her the Soul Mother.

True Sister: Someone who's heart is bound to her true sister, and their souls sing together in perfect harmony. A True Sister is a rare find, and it is a relationship to be treasured. It is by no means exclusive of other Sisters, however, or even other True Sisters.

Note: This is only accurate for Seelyne.


----------



## Bront

Cool, that's about what I thought, thanks


----------



## unleashed

Okay, setting document updated in the Encyclopaedia Altanica thread.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Okay, setting document updated in the Encyclopaedia Altanica thread.



 Yay Unleashed!  Well done


----------



## Bront

Cool 

Now writeup the Liberator unleashed


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool
> 
> Now writeup the Liberator unleashed




Well I would, but I don't think my interpretation would be as interesting as Rystil's.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I would, but I don't think my interpretation would be as interesting as Rystil's.



So your interpretation would be one determined to liberate the oposite sex (or same sex, depending on your preference) from their clothes?


----------



## unleashed

Nope, I just mean I wouldn't come up with a lot of nifty abilities...lack of imagination and all that.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Time to get a form signed--back in a few, you two


----------



## Bront

No problem, i'm off for home shortly.  Maybe catch you when I get there


----------



## unleashed

Yep, no problem...my fingers could do with a little break.


----------



## Keia

Hey, I just got here.  

Keia


----------



## unleashed

That usually happens to me when I come on in the morning.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Hey, I just got here.
> 
> Keia



 I'll be right back--have no fear (on Athena right now)


----------



## Rystil Arden

OK, I'm officially back now--those other times I was logging into Athena terminals as I walked.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Okay, time for a nap.  Yay, I'm #10 on the postcount list.  Diaglo is next


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okay, time for a nap.  Yay, I'm #10 on the postcount list.  Diaglo is next



Go you!!!    

I've never been worried or excited about post count.  Comes from a year plus of lurking.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Go you!!!
> 
> I've never been worried or excited about post count.  Comes from a year plus of lurking.
> 
> Keia



 I lurked for a few years without ever signing up.  Then one day people starting say really dumb things about dragons.  And that wasn't new--people say dumb things all the time.  But this time, nobody was coming in to point out how absurd it was--in fact people were agreeing...So I had to post 

As for postcount, it doesn't really matter, but it's just fun, I guess.  Plus, now that it's higher, people ignore me less than they used to.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okay, time for a nap.  Yay, I'm #10 on the postcount list.  Diaglo is next



Bah! I was staying up waiting for a post for Vasha


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Bah! I was staying up waiting for a post for Vasha



 Awww, OK--I'll do one


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Awww, OK--I'll do one



I just forgot about poor Puddles (And had an idea I didn't want to forget that was probably going to happen in the next post)


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> I just forgot about poor Puddles (And had an idea I didn't want to forget that was probably going to happen in the next post)




Your friends have funny names.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Your friends have funny names.



It's my dog


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> It's my dog




Well that's just cruel, it's not his fault he has bladder control problems.


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for postcount, it doesn't really matter, but it's just fun, I guess.  Plus, now that it's higher, people ignore me less than they used to.



People don't ignore you now . . . not that I want you to stop posting or anything.

Hey, I just realized I'm up to #35 . . . cool!

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Hey, I just realized I'm up to #35 . . . cool!




I was Number five but I got passed back up cause RA stopped posting for my character.  (Honestly)


----------



## Erekose13

Well when I started posting about 2 years ago I had tried out a couple of campaigns that had died almost immediately.  So when I saw someone start a game for dedicated posters with atleast 1000 posts I set my sights on getting atleast that many.  I wanted to participate in that kind of elite game so that I could be assured it would keep going.  I am pretty sure that even with my slower posting rate, I had passed 1000 before that game got off the ground months later.  Now I'm just happy to get in a steady game no matter the level of experience the others playing have.  This game is my first attempt at moving beyond that to really join in with the dedicated posters.


----------



## Erekose13

Wohoo I just made it to page 5 ~ #150 for me


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I was Number five but I got passed back up cause RA stopped posting for my character.  (Honestly)




That's because he's helping move me up, now at #562 and climbing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Happy Birthday Bront!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Well when I started posting about 2 years ago I had tried out a couple of campaigns that had died almost immediately.  So when I saw someone start a game for dedicated posters with atleast 1000 posts I set my sights on getting atleast that many.  I wanted to participate in that kind of elite game so that I could be assured it would keep going.  I am pretty sure that even with my slower posting rate, I had passed 1000 before that game got off the ground months later.  Now I'm just happy to get in a steady game no matter the level of experience the others playing have.  This game is my first attempt at moving beyond that to really join in with the dedicated posters.



 That's cool.  You'll find that my games aren't really for dedicated posters only, as I'll let anyone in, but dedicated posters tend to post first to volunteer for a spot in the game, so it works out that way (also, I started with more irregular posters than I have now, but the irregulars dropped before the games began, which I guess is better than dropping afterwards)


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Bront!



Thanks 

Where's the cake?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> Where's the cake?



 It's virtual cake, so you can't eat it


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's virtual cake, so you can't eat it



Dang it, you should have told me that before I took a bite out of the monitor!

You're up in DI:VD   (Gee, that doesn't look like a good abreviation   )


----------



## Erekose13

happy bday bront, looks like we are the same age 

yeah i have had several posters depart from my games mid steam and its always awkward.


----------



## Bront

Yeah, I lost 3 in my LEW adventure, so one is being married off in a crossbow wedding (possibly), one is busy with a fertility priestess   , and one is working for the town guard.

Rystil can probably tell you how that's going better than I can.  been a nightmare for me with what I wanted to do.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, I lost 3 in my LEW adventure, so one is being married off in a crossbow wedding (possibly), one is busy with a fertility priestess   , and one is working for the town guard.
> 
> Rystil can probably tell you how that's going better than I can.  been a nightmare for me with what I wanted to do.



 A nightmare?  Yikes, I didn't know it was that bad


----------



## Bront

As far as what I had planned  (Would have been nicer if Sunny had been around, it's no one's fault who's been playing)

It's still been fun, more of a nightmare of throwing a wrench in what I had planned.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> As far as what I had planned  (Would have been nicer if Sunny had been around, it's no one's fault who's been playing)
> 
> It's still been fun, more of a nightmare of throwing a wrench in what I had planned.



 Ah, okay.  Well just tell me if Lasair is causing problems, and I'll try to metagame something.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, okay.  Well just tell me if Lasair is causing problems, and I'll try to metagame something.



Oh, she definately is, but no big deal, I'm enjoying it 

It's kind of funny,  because you have Oirhandir who's not very forward or assertive, Elise who's assertive but not very diplomatic, and you, who's diplomatic but out of sorts with the culture, and it's made for some... odd reactions.

I've been trying to do Sunny some justice, same with Troi.  Not sure how that's been working.  Fang's been easy


----------



## Rystil Arden

> It's kind of funny, because you have Oirhandir who's not very forward or assertive, Elise who's assertive but not very diplomatic, and you, who's diplomatic but out of sorts with the culture, and it's made for some... odd reactions.




Yup, I've noticed that, and I think it's highly amusing


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, I lost 3 in my LEW adventure, so one is being married off in a crossbow wedding (possibly), one is busy with a fertility priestess   , and one is working for the town guard.
> 
> Rystil can probably tell you how that's going better than I can.  been a nightmare for me with what I wanted to do.




Hmm, I really should make a LEW character.


----------



## Bront

So, we ready to start Plague tonight?  Or we still waiting on someone?  (Not trying to push, just a bit bored  )


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Hmm, I really should make a LEW character.



I discribed my adventure as "Adventurers Gone Wild: Festival of Helina" (quite unintentional).  I got a responce "I'm not lifting my shirt for some stupid festival"


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Hmm, I really should make a LEW character.



 You'd like my character--she's funny.  She's a Telepath with a culture loosely based on the Aiel, and that's caused some problems with these 'wetlanders'


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> So, we ready to start Plague tonight?  Or we still waiting on someone?  (Not trying to push, just a bit bored  )



 I think we are not done with all the characters yet, and Erekose is leaving for a week soon, so we'll start when he returns.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Hmm, I really should make a LEW character.



Yeah, I’ve given it some thought….  Even gave thought to making a barmaid just to wench in the tavern.  (Mostly cause I’m usually so damn bored on Friday nights.  Though Threshold, that’s a new TV show RA,  rocked tonight and looks like it will be occupying an hour of my Friday evenings.)


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> I discribed my adventure as "Adventurers Gone Wild: Festival of Helina" (quite unintentional).  I got a responce "I'm not lifting my shirt for some stupid festival"




Well at least not without an offer of beads anyway.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well at least not without an offer of beads anyway.



 Heh, that reminds me of the thread with Katrina Magic Cards that got closed immediately by the mods


----------



## unleashed

Want to give me the weapon and armour proficiencies for the Liberator now so I can add them in.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Want to give me the weapon and armour proficiencies for the Liberator now so I can add them in.



 I actually thought of that before sending it in, but then I thought--would it really be a Rystil class if I included those 

Proficient with all martial weapons, all armour, and shields (but not tower)

Despite proficiency in all armour, some abilities, like Evasion, require light or less.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I actually thought of that before sending it in, but then I thought--would it really be a Rystil class if I included those
> 
> Proficient with all martial weapons, all armour, and shields (but not tower)
> 
> Despite proficiency in all armour, some abilities, like Evasion, require light or less.




Do they get simple weapons as well?


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Do they get simple weapons as well?



 Yup.  That would be pretty interesting, actually, if a class got martial and not simple.  "Yeah, I've mastered the intracacies of tripping with the dire flail, but I can't figure out how to thwack people with a club yet."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup.  That would be pretty interesting, actually, if a class got martial and not simple.  "Yeah, I've mastered the intracacies of tripping with the dire flail, but I can't figure out how to thwack people with a club yet."



 I don’t know about the rest of you but that does sound like an RA class to me…   [J/K]


----------



## unleashed

Okay the Liberator in rtf has been added to the classes zip.

Encyclopaedia Altanica


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Okay the Liberator in rtf has been added to the classes zip.




This game was waiting for a class?  :\  

I thought it was Diplomatic Immunity...


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> This game was waiting for a class?  :\
> 
> I thought it was Diplomatic Immunity...




You're right, but I asked the questions here, as I happened to have this thread open at the time...so it got posted here first.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> You're right, but I asked the questions here, as I happened to have this thread open at the time...so it got posted here first.



 Ah, cool.


----------



## Nephtys

What's going on?


----------



## Bront

We're waiting on Erekose13, who will return on the 29th, and then we'll be starting.  Just filling in any discrepancies in our backgrounds to get us to Chuliit, so we can start togeather.


----------



## Erekose13

okay i'm back and raring to go


----------



## Nephtys

And I am raring too .


----------



## unleashed

Well that's everyone present and accounted for...so it's up to Rystil now.


----------



## Bront

Should be fun   Whenever it's convenient Rystil.  I'll be unavailabe for most of the day (Flying does that), but should be around late tonight.


----------



## Bront

So, we're all set for this one.  I know you've got classes on Tuesday and Thursday, anything else you need to prep for this one RA?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> So, we're all set for this one.  I know you've got classes on Tuesday and Thursday, anything else you need to prep for this one RA?



 I need to get everyone to Chuliit.  Also, I'd like to maybe wait a little bit until SoM becomes less of a jumbled chaotic morass


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I figure Slagg and Pleione pretty much grabbed the first ride off planet, or jack a Spelljamming vessel.  (Pleione is a spellcaster after all.)

No issue on waiting.


----------



## Bront

I know we already worked it out for Whinoah. (Not sure if I added the background or not).

Idealy, you can get us all to where a single solo posts will get us with the group.

And the jumbled mess will sort it self out probably in a week or so, depending on how often people post.  Kirkesh realy only wants to talk to Talia and get settled with Vanessa.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I know we already worked it out for Whinoah. (Not sure if I added the background or not).
> 
> Idealy, you can get us all to where a single solo posts will get us with the group.
> 
> And the jumbled mess will sort it self out probably in a week or so, depending on how often people post.  Kirkesh realy only wants to talk to Talia and get settled with Vanessa.



 Right, I did work it out for Whinoah, and a bunch of the others.  Speak up if you aren't on Chuliit yet guys


----------



## Keia

Rystil,

I'm on Chulit I guess.  Looking over everything, we never really discussed how I got from the illegal pits to Chulit.  Anything you want to arrange is fine with me. 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> I'm on Chulit I guess.  Looking over everything, we never really discussed how I got from the illegal pits to Chulit.  Anything you want to arrange is fine with me.
> 
> Keia



 Were we also going to work that out in a shared history with BS?  I can't remember any more.  Either way works for me


----------



## Keia

Yeah, and a nymph I was protecting as well, but I think that was one of the characters that dropped.  

We all should be able to hash it out in the OOC fairly quickly - would you agree?

I'll be on off and on until about 10:00pm then I be on for a while.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, and a nymph I was protecting as well, but I think that was one of the characters that dropped.
> 
> We all should be able to hash it out in the OOC fairly quickly - would you agree?
> 
> I'll be on off and on until about 10:00pm then I be on for a while.
> 
> Keia



 Okey dokey.  I have a six-day weekend starting today --yay!


----------



## Erekose13

Nice. I'm on Chuliit already, been there scoping it out for a while now.  Not sure how I'll meet up with the other characters, but atleast I'm on the right planet.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Nice. I'm on Chuliit already, been there scoping it out for a while now.  Not sure how I'll meet up with the other characters, but atleast I'm on the right planet.



 Yup.  You're all set


----------



## Keia

Rystil and BS[sblock]So . . . underground pit on the Praetorian homeworld, run by seedier sorts that liked to bring in offworld talent.  Any ideas on our escape?  Or any fleshing out of the details?    I'll help with ideas and suggestions to keep everything rolling.  Just figured I'd start at the beginning.[/sblock]
Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil and Keia:[sblock]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> So . . . underground pit on the Praetorian homeworld, run by seedier sorts that liked to bring in offworld talent.  Any ideas on our escape?  Or any fleshing out of the details?    I'll help with ideas and suggestions to keep everything rolling.  Just figured I'd start at the beginning.



I thought we where on Narlse…?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=BS and Keia]


			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Rystil and Keia]I thought we where on Narlse…?[/sblock]



 Not if you wanted the Gladiator class--I believe we decided upon a underground illegal arena in one of the Praetorian worlds (not Gyaros).
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed

How did my character get to Chuliit again...that's right it never left.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Oops, sorry I really screwed the pooch on that sblock... 

That does sounds vaguely familiar. (sorry it’s been a long time)  I really have no suggestions other than the one I gave the other day.  We committed Grand Theft Spelljammer, capped a few people, and preyed to every deity that Pleione could actually fly and land the darn thing...


----------



## Keia

Bs and Rystil[sblock]Rystil has the basics down.  Captured from our homes, illegal pit contests on some Praetorian world.  Perhaps a jail break akin to the scene from V for Victory [I think that's the soccer movie I'm thinking about].  Any ship off world and away we go.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA and Keia: [sblock]it works for me.   So were our character's "Tag Team" partners or something like that?  (How did we both break free at the same time?  I know Slag broke free to protect/rescue Pleione from bad men doing bad things...  Did he free you by accident, on purpose, or was it a pure coincidence?)[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
The RA and Zyk SBLOCK that Keia posted most recently in DT should have said RA and Molpe, so you can read it 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA: [sblock]Okay will do.  You never replied to the comet thing.  Was that updated?  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Yup, I got it 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA: [sblock]Sweet.  Hopefully I didn’t upset you by reading that.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
You did upset me by reading it, actually.  But you're not the only one who doesn't listen about those, so I've just grown used to being upset 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA: [sblock] I guess I can understand that but you should also be happy that I did so it didn't ruin your game.  The fact that the meeting happened on a comet is just as important, if not more so, than the words spoken. 

Also the post probably should have had my character's name attached to it also.  (It was her notes, as in they came from her, and would have looked them over before handing them over.  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia

Is any of that sblock stuff something I'm supposed to look at above, or are you two clarifying stuff that I don't need to see?

Keia


----------



## Keia

RA and BS: [sblock]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> it works for me.   So were our character's "Tag Team" partners or something like that?  (How did we both break free at the same time?  I know Slag broke free to protect/rescue Pleione from bad men doing bad things...  Did he free you by accident, on purpose, or was it a pure coincidence?)



Did you ever see the movie V for Victory?  The ending has essentially a prison break when the fans rush the field to jeer on the victors of the game.  I could see something like that happening - though it may be unlikely.

I would say that Slag and M'ress were in the same pit stable, not necesarily tag teamers - though I wouldn't be opposed to that.  I had decided earlier that M'ress's gladitor name was Void Tiger.  She relies on speed, lots of attacks to drop opponents.  We could do something like Thunder and Lightning. [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Is any of that sblock stuff something I'm supposed to look at above, or are you two clarifying stuff that I don't need to see?




Only the stuff with your name attached is really for you.  The rest is in all honesty DT OOC.


----------



## Keia

K, no problem.

Anything to add, change or discuss in the RA / BS sblock?

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA and Keia:  [sblock]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Did you ever see the movie V for Victory?




Nope... I cannot say that I have then again I haven't seen LotR yet either.  (I own the extended edition for each one also. )



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> The ending has essentially a prison break when the fans rush the field to jeer on the victors of the game.  I could see something like that happening - though it may be unlikely.




It seems rather unlikely that Slag would be able to free Pleione while some men where roughing her up, and very unnecessary so as she is a Seelie nymph.  (Though don't really view rape as rape, just an inconvenience.)  [In the above escape plan]



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> I would say that Slag and M'ress were in the same pit stable, not necesarily tag teamers - though I wouldn't be opposed to that.




I agree on the same stable.  Know each other, hell trusting each other, would be very important in any escape. 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> I had decided earlier that M'ress's gladitor name was Void Tiger.  She relies on speed, lots of attacks to drop opponents.  We could do something like Thunder and Lightning.



They would be an rather exoitc team so that could very well work...  RA thoughts?[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Anything to add, change or discuss in the RA BA sblock?




Yup, but I can only type so fast.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oops, sorry I really screwed the pooch on that sblock...
> 
> That does sounds vaguely familiar. (sorry it’s been a long time)  I really have no suggestions other than the one I gave the other day.  We committed Grand Theft Spelljammer, capped a few people, and preyed to every deity that Pleione could actually fly and land the darn thing...



Is that the next game from Rockstar?  Grand Theft Spelljammer?  With the Nymph Maffia?

BTW, congrats on getting that edit message in an sblock RA


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Is that the next game from Rockstar?  Grand Theft Spelljammer?  With the Nymph Maffia?




Surely you jest…  The nymphs would have to be the prostitutes and you wouldn't even have to kill them afterwards to get the money back.  [No currency]



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, congrats on getting that edit message in an sblock RA




Yeah, how the *beep* do you do that?   (but I guess he is the king of SBlocks   )


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Surely you jest…  The nymphs would have to be the prostitutes and you wouldn't even have to kill them afterwards to get the money back.  [No currency]



Having never played more than a small section of GTA3, I can say Eww.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I can say Eww.



Bront, *shrug* I would suggest not making topic suggestions when you're likely to feel uncomfortable with the replies your likely to get.  

Also, please don't quote stuff out of an Sblock for all to see especially when people are taking the time to type it in an SBlock and you’re playing in the game we're talking about.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> K, no problem.
> 
> Anything to add, change or discuss in the RA BA sblock?
> 
> Keia



 BA?  Oh no, we've invited the KoDT GM to our game--I'm bringing my Hackmaster +12!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Is that the next game from Rockstar?  Grand Theft Spelljammer?  With the Nymph Maffia?
> 
> BTW, congrats on getting that edit message in an sblock RA



 What do you mean by the edit message in an SBLOCK?


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BA?  Oh no, we've invited the KoDT GM to our game--I'm bringing my Hackmaster +12!



Ack!!! Sorry, I'll correct.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What do you mean by the edit message in an SBLOCK?



Your amazing RA.  That’s all I can say.  (link)


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Your amazing RA.  That’s all I can say.  (link)



BS,

The edit didn't show in the link, only in the actual post above.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Your amazing RA.  That’s all I can say.  (link)



 Woot!  Cool 

Oh btw, you can read the last Zyk and RA post in DT again, BS, as it's for Molpe too.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Bront, *shrug* I would suggest not making topic suggestions when you're likely to feel uncomfortable with the replies your likely to get.
> 
> Also, please don't quote stuff out of an Sblock for all to see especially when people are taking the time to type it in an SBlock and you’re playing in the game we're talking about.



Um, it wasn't sblocked when I quoted it...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> The edit didn't show in the link, only in the actual post above.




Weird… (Well, yeah obviously the whole thing is weird.)

RA, cool I do so right now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Um, it wasn't sblocked when I quoted it...



Don’t stress it then, some of it was some of it wasn’t. (and I could really careless even though my words would suggest otherwise as I still think SBlocks are  too bulky for good writing.)
Sorry too.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Don’t stress it then, some of it was some of it wasn’t. (and I could really careless even though my words would suggest otherwise as I still think SBlocks are  too bulky for good writing.)
> Sorry too.



 Hmm...you know how when you accidentally hit the post button twice it sends up a warning and stops you.  And also how only a moderator can post twice in 30 seconds?  Well I just posted double in SoM.  I changed it, but it happened.  Am I a mod now?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Test


----------



## Rystil Arden

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Test



 I tried to do it again up there but failed--must have been a one-time glitch, like the SBLOCK thing


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I changed it, but it happened.  Am I a mod now?




Ah no…  

(and even I cannot technically post within 30 seconds each either.  I cam home to a post I meant to send in hours ago but it didn’t go through cause I had posted in another thread right before it. I say technically cause I think this function isn't working right at the moment.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ah no…
> 
> (and even I cannot technically post within 30 seconds each either.  I cam home to a post I meant to send in hours ago but it didn’t go through cause I had posted in another thread right before it. I say technically cause I think this function isn't working right at the moment.)



 Weird.  I know I've seen Crothian post three times in the same minute.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Yes but he's the sever.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes but he's the sever.



 Oh, I see--preference for Reviews mods over PbP mods?   Let's start a civil war!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I see--preference for Reviews mods over PbP mods?   Let's start a civil war!



 Ah, no.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ah, no.



 OK, fine   How about a lesser coup where I pass Piratecat in postcount?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA: I sent you an email.  (and yes, I know, I'm fixing it now.  )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, fine   How about a lesser coup where I pass Piratecat in postcount?



That is pretty impressive.     Though PC has been slumping for a good long while now.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That is pretty impressive.     Though PC has been slumping for a good long while now.



 That hasn't happened yet.  It will come soon, though (he's next).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

They all come to ground soon for you RA.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> They all come to ground soon for you RA.



 PC I can handle.  Thanee too.  Hypersmurf is going to be hard, and Crothian is simply impossible


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> PC I can handle.  Thanee too.  Hypersmurf is going to be hard, and Crothian is simply impossible



 I think you underestimate yourself.  You've only been here 8 months.  Your year mark will simply be insane.  ( I expect you to be number 2 by then.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think you underestimate yourself.  You've only been here 8 months.  Your year mark will simply be insane.  ( I expect you to be number 2 by then.)



 The problem is that Crothian's postcount is a fast-moving target.  If you give me two years to post when he isn't even on ENWorld, then maybe I can catch up, but that won't happen


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> PC I can handle.  Thanee too.  Hypersmurf is going to be hard, and Crothian is simply impossible




Hypersmurf will be easy if we keep posting these minigames within the main games.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Hypersmurf will be easy if we keep posting these minigames within the main games.



 Not easy, but beatable.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not easy, but beatable.



I'm on page 1, yippie


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm on page 1, yippie



 I saw--well done!  Now you just have to get up closer where I can see you better


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I saw--well done!  Now you just have to get up closer where I can see you better




Bit shortsighted Rystil, well I guess there's no way you can see me way back on page 12 then.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Bit shortsighted Rystil, well I guess there's no way you can see me way back on page 12 then.



You're nobody till at least 5K


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Bit shortsighted Rystil, well I guess there's no way you can see me way back on page 12 then.



 I'm just too lasy to scroll down all that way


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> You're nobody till at least 5K



 According to fusangite, you need at least 4,000 posts to be considered for Ennies Judge


----------



## Keia

wow,

Well this is an ooc thread.  We managed to get completely away from working on the M'ress, Tralg recent events.   

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Well, I've said it before RA's OOC threads are more Hive Thread than actually places were work gets done...


----------



## Keia

no wonder the post count is so high, they are all one sentence long.  

Yeah, if we deleted everything in those threads that was off-topic, just to make the thread more relevant and fluid . . . that would be a lot of posts . . . we wouldn't have to close them every 15-20 days.     

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> no wonder the post count is so high, they are all one sentence long.




Yup, even one syllable at times.  



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, if we deleted everything in those threads that was off-topic, just to make the thread more relevant and fluid . . . that would be a lot of posts . . . we wouldn't have to close them every 15-20 days.




Indeed, or we could just export the OOC threads to a text file and remove all the old threads entirely.


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Indeed, or we could just export the OOC threads to a text file and remove all the old threads entirely.



Well, yes, in the spirit of providing a clean, organized play environment in both the IC and OOC threads.  I suppose we could combine long single sentence conversations into a single post and delete the rest.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Well, yes, in the spirit of providing a clean, organized play environment in both the IC and OOC threads.  I suppose we could combine long single sentence conversations into a single post and delete the rest.



 Indeed.  You almost feel forced too since RA never did post on our Sblocked idea last night….


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Indeed.  You almost feel forced too since RA never did post on our Sblocked idea last night….



Well . . . I have an entire afternoon free to work on something before face-to-face gaming later.  I had planned on writing up my recent history and background information.

I already scanned through the talking the talk and playing the game looking for problems and not finding any.

Ohio State doesn't play till tonight.  Gotta find something to do . . .     

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Well . . . I have an entire afternoon free to work on something before face-to-face gaming later.  I had planned on writing up my recent history and background information.




Cool, I have a few other things I’m working on first but I might get Slag’s background done completely…  Though since RA knows it and my motivation seems to be lacking I might go with what’s already written.

I just need to know if our SBlock plan works.

[SBLOCK] Just to make sure we're on the same page I still plan on Slagg going berserk over Pleione being harmed. (His strength is a 31 when properly motivated.)[/sblock]


----------



## Keia

Talk about timing (I knew I shouldn't have posted I was free) . . . just got a call with the "Honey-do" list.  Sigh!!

[SBLOCK] 







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Just to make sure we're on the same page I still plan on Slagg going berserk over Pleione being harmed. (His strength is a 31 when properly motivated.)



Perhaps this was public, during a mass stable on stable conflict.  That happened, Slagg goes nuts, public opinion sways, battle royal, crowd rushes the field, gladiators escape in the confusion - helped by the crowd (or some well placed people in the crowd that encouraged the crowd rushing the field). [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Talk about timing (I knew I shouldn't have posted I was free) . . . just got a call with the "Honey-do" list.  Sigh!!



Tell the wife I said hi.  

[SBLOCK] 
Our characters lack a common language…  I don’t see how we could be involved in any highly planed escape…  I just feel like it should be more smash and run. [/sblock]


----------



## Keia

BS and RA[sblock]Well, if we're working togeth in the pits, I would think we should share a common language.  The problem for me is M'ress only has 35 skill points, spending 2 for a language is very costly.  Perhaps a gladitor stable comm pin or something like that might be useful.  I think I have money left, I'll have to check.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia

RA and BS[sblock]I've got this snippet on my character background info from Rystil a while back - figured I'd post it here to help with the development.  I've got her early history done but I can't find it on this computer - I'll check my work one later - hope I didn't lose it.



			
				Rystil said:
			
		

> Perhaps a group of slavers led by a depraved Low Praetorian Ex-Gladiator and a Narsleman Raider who hold illegal fights with kidnapped offworlders in a small colisseum built in the catacombs under Praetorianus.



[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia and RA[sblock]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Well, if we're working together in the pits, I would think we should share a common language.  The problem for me is M'ress only has 35 skill points, spending 2 for a language is very costly.




Aye, I agree on all accounts but Slagg also only has 35 skill points and I've already picked up a second language.   



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Perhaps a gladiator stable comm pin or something like that might be useful.  I think I have money left, I'll have to check.



I got like 200 GPs so that probably isn't going to work either... (I had to rob from Slag to buy equipment for Pleione.)

Now are resident genius, Pleione who has a 12 INT (  ), could afford to pick up another language skill point wise...  Would communicating through her work are more complex needs now?  I mean in the area I'm not sure if we would really need to be able to commutate...  Slag holds them down and M'ress tickles them with her claws…  

RA, is languages a class or cross class skill for Pleione?[/sblock]


----------



## Keia

RA and BS [sblock]Well, I could drop my strength from 15 to 11 and rais my Int from 9 to 13, giving me a few more skill points, but a question of how I survived the pits with very little strength may come up.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS and Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Yes, Pleione gets Speak Language for 1 skill point
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia and RA [sblock]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Well, I could drop my strength from 15 to 11 and rais my Int from 9 to 13, giving me a few more skill points, but a question of how I survived the pits with very little strength may come up.




Trust me I love skill points as much as anyone but you got to be honest with your concept.  Which do you see her being in your mind, a simple mind with less than average intelligence but very strong, (She can lift 200 pounds over her head) or someone with above average intelligence who routinely won matches with brains not bronze.  (Combat Expertise is a very good feat she would meet the requirements for.)

I have my own opinion on which way I would do it but I want you to really consider the above before you hear it. [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA and Keia:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, Pleione gets Speak Language for 1 skill point



Yay!  Redoing her skills for to add Feldori to her list of languages.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]I'm looking into swapping my Str with my Int on this build.  It would give me a few more precious skill points, another base language, and only 2 less damage on attacks.  What do you think?[/sblock]

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Hmm...I think you could make it work.  Gladiators already get a bunch of damage bonus stuff as well, and it would open up the Combay Expertise line too.  And it may help you make a strong niche for M'ress, as I'm kind of concerned about anybody being able to make a niche considering Slagg's Strength score    In the end, it's up to you 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]It worked out to 18 add'l skill points and another language for -2 points of damage.  M'ress can hold her own in a fight, and based on her background she was a healer who was taken from her home.  I've kind of thought of her as a pacifist that was forced to fight to survive . . . and may return to form once out of the pits for a while.

I'm fairly certain I'm going to do it - running the numbers now.[/sblock]

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Cool, sounds like a plan!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

BS feels left out...  Was it something I said guys?


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> BS feels left out...  Was it something I said guys?




Yup, it's all your fault.  I'm moving my Str and Int around.  That should give me Feldori, Eldish, Praetorian, and Seelie for languages.  I can swap Eldish for Tralg if you want.

Keia


----------



## Keia

Rystil,

Can I spend my remaining 4700 gp on Chulit.  If so, what are the cost rules here?

KEia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Yup, it's all your fault. Keia



Good that's what I would have done.  I all honesty it seems to fit your concept more than what you had... 

Tralg for Eldish would be good.


----------



## Keia

Rystil, 

Those languages work up above for M'ress:  (Feldori, Praetorian, Seelie, Tralg)?

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> Can I spend my remaining 4700 gp on Chulit.  If so, what are the cost rules here?
> 
> KEia



 My rules say that you have to use the purchasing rules of a single place, so you could always spend all of your money on Chuliit, since that was where she began and ended


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> Those languages work up above for M'ress:  (Feldori, Praetorian, Seelie, Tralg)?
> 
> Keia



 Sure, sounds good to me.  Of course, it lacks Eldish, but it should be okay


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sure, sounds good to me.  Of course, it lacks Eldish, but it should be okay



 That's not going to matter...  This game is going to need to be renamed Plague of SBlocks with the lack of languages we all have in common...


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That's not going to matter...  This game is going to need to be renamed Plague of SBlocks with the lack of languages we all have in common...



 I was hoping to avoid that by taking the three additional languages.  I suppose I could add Eldish to the fray as well.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That's not going to matter...  This game is going to need to be renamed Plague of SBlocks with the lack of languages we all have in common...



 Hey, you're one to talk!


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> My rules say that you have to use the purchasing rules of a single place, so you could always spend all of your money on Chuliit, since that was where she began and ended



What's the money rules and amounts on Chulit?

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> What's the money rules and amounts on Chulit?
> 
> Keia



 Ask Unleashed--his character used them too


----------



## unleashed

Keia said:
			
		

> What's the money rules and amounts on Chulit?
> 
> Keia





			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ask Unleashed--his character used them too



This is what I got, thanks for making me hunt through emails Rystil.  

They get 20,000 GP at level 6 and you can spend as usual except weapons and armour as well as all metal is more expensive (double, or triple if it is both metal and a weapon/armour).  
Also, divine magic items only cost 90% of the usual price, but arcane ones...well arcane items are either imported or they were made by Wild Mages, and if you know anything about Wild Mages...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> I was hoping to avoid that by taking the three additional languages.  I suppose I could add Eldish to the fray as well.



No way, dude.  We have too many stupid characters with no languages skills.  SBlock central.


----------



## Keia

Okay,

So it probably makes more sense to get my money and equipment from the pits.  Paying double for misc items is better than triple for armor and weapons.

Keia


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No way, dude.  We have to many stupid characters with no languages skills.  SBlock central.



Yeah, M'ress doesn't have the temperment to translate for everyone the way Zykovian does.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, M'ress doesn't have the temperament to translate for everyone the way Zykovian does.



 Yeah, but Slagg isn’t someone you want to have a misunderstanding with…  He might fold up an important NPC and chuck them into a bucket like you would a wad up a piece of paper.


----------



## Keia

BS,

Starting Xps should probably be 18,000 for Slagg and 8,000xp for Pleione (half way between levels).

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ah, good catch.   (I fixed my local copies and will update the RG with them soon.)


----------



## Erekose13

So many sblocks certainly make it easier on those left out to keep up with the posting rate   much less posts to read.


----------



## Erekose13

Lets see, language wise Obscurity speaks: Altanian, Eldish, Yharzu, Feldori...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Lets see, language wise Obscurity speaks: Altanian, Eldish, Yharzu, Feldori...



 That gives you one in common with Keia's character and none in common with mine.


----------



## Erekose13

I wonder if metagaming wise we should all pick one language to dedicate as the party language.


----------



## Bront

Might be usefull, but not always possable.  Eldish is realy the closest thing to Common, but it's by no means pervasive.

Whinoah speaks Seelee, Conasan, Vaerysh, Eldish, which are realy the only languages she'd have reason to learn in her life up till this point.


----------



## Nephtys

Lady Valthyne speaks:

Valsian, Altanian, Eldish, Mojin, High Praetorian, Draconic, Infernal.

She should probably be able to talk to most of the other characters, especially since she can manifest Comprehend Languages.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I wonder if metagaming wise we should all pick one language to dedicate as the party language.




Trust me I understand the desire to but I can’t bring myself to do it.  :\ 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Whinoah speaks Seelee, Conasan, Vaerysh, Eldish, which are realy the only languages she'd have reason to learn in her life up till this point.




Which is also another none languages in common with my character.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Nephtys said:
			
		

> She should probably be able to talk to most of the other characters, especially since she can manifest Comprehend Languages.



Comprehend Languages isn’t the tongues spell.  You understand it but do not speak it so again no common languages with my character...  :\


----------



## Nephtys

Eldish might be a good general language for all characters to know, since it's supposed to be a major trade-tongue.

Keia:
Feldori, Praetorian, Tralg, Seelie

Unleashed:
Yharzu, Eldish, Feldori, Seelie, Auran

Nephtys:
1) Valsian, Altanian, Eldish, Mojin, High Praetorian, Draconic, Infernal.
2) Valsian, Celestial, Seelie, Altanian, High Preatorian, Lacerta, Feldori.

Bront:
Seelee, Conasan, Vaerysh, Eldish

Brother Shatterstone:
1) Narlse, Tralg
2) Eldish, Seelie, Narlse, Tralg

Erekose:
Altanian, Eldish, Yharzu, Feldori 

---
It seems everyone but Keia has access to Eldish, more or less.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Eldish might be a good general language for all characters to know, since it's supposed to be a major trade-tongue.
> 
> Keia:
> Feldori, Praetorian, Tralg, Seelie
> 
> Unleashed:
> Yharzu, Eldish, Feldori, Seelie, Auran
> 
> Nephtys:
> Valsian, Altanian, Eldish, Mojin, High Praetorian, Draconic, Infernal.
> 
> Bront:
> Seelee, Conasan, Vaerysh, Eldish
> 
> Brother Shatterstone:
> 1) Narlse, Tralg
> 2) Eldish, Seelie, Narlse, Tralg
> 
> Erekose:
> Altanian, Eldish, Yharzu, Feldori
> 
> ---
> It seems everyone but Keia has access to Eldish, more or less.



 Eventually, but not all character’s have reasons to have such a language in their past…


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Which is also another none languages in common with my character.



Why would I want to talk to you?  You're a man. 


			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Eventually, but not all character’s have reasons to have such a language in their past…



Agreed.  Though I think the Natural Linguist feat is well worth it if your character has a reason to know a lot of languages (From Races of Eberron, gives you an additional language per level, including the level you select the feat).

We'll just have to play it out.  If it becomes important, people will learn another language when they level.  We're in mostly good shape, and everyone can talk to someone else at least, in most cases several others.

Seeliee, Eldish, and Tralg seem common enough as at least 3 can speak each.


----------



## Nephtys

Jeeves now speaks Seelie, so he can act as a semi-NPC translator between most of the characters.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Agreed.  Though I think the Natural Linguist feat is well worth it if your character has a reason to know a lot of languages (From Races of Eberron, gives you an additional language per level, including the level you select the feat).




Interesting, would you be kind enough to post/email the whole feat?  (Requirements included)

I'm pretty sure I have that book but it’s in one of seven boxes in storage...  meaning it will be a pain to get too.


----------



## Erekose13

There we go, Obscurity has seelie too.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Interesting, would you be kind enough to post/email the whole feat?  (Requirements included)
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have that book but it’s in one of seven boxes in storage...  meaning it will be a pain to get too.



Actualy, that's it.

*Natural Linguist*
REQ: None
Benifit: Every level, starting with the level you select this feet at, you gain one language for free.

Kirkesh has it, it's written up in the SoM OOC thread somewhere as well, but that's it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront, Thanks.


----------



## Bront

My pleasure


----------



## Keia

That would be a very useful feat.  Unfortunately, feats are at a premium with M'ress, especially now with the lower strength and the desire for combat expertise. 

Keia


----------



## Nephtys

And my character is just on a business trip in search of new real-estate. (a disguised bump)


----------



## Bront

Nephtys said:
			
		

> And my character is just on a business trip in search of new real-estate. (a disguised bump)



Enjoy 

I think we're just waiting for Shards to settle down a bit, which hopefully will be this week (we're close)


----------



## Bront

FYI - RA has mentioned in the Diplomatic Immunity thread, that once some of his work dies down (I think he said should be in the next few weeks), he'll start up the Plague 

Just in case you're not in that thread.


----------



## Erekose13

not following that thread. Thanks for the update Bront!


----------



## Nephtys

Yay! The Plague is coming!


----------



## unleashed

Class and Setting documents have been updated.

Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents


----------



## Nephtys

It's quite incredible that I still care about playing this game after all this time, but I do. I'll keep waiting.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Nephtys said:
			
		

> It's quite incredible that I still care about playing this game after all this time, but I do. I'll keep waiting.



 Ditto.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> It's quite incredible that I still care about playing this game after all this time, but I do. I'll keep waiting.



 I'm sorry!--I have much more work this semester than I ever anticipated, but rest assured:  When this craziness dies down (which will be perhaps in December and perhaps earlier if Diplomatic Immunity ends the Prefaces), I will start this up


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm sorry!--I have much more work this semester than I ever anticipated, but rest assured:  When this craziness dies down (which will be perhaps in December and perhaps earlier if Diplomatic Immunity ends the Prefaces), I will start this up



Vasha's Preface has been capable of ending for a bit, though there's something she'd "Like" to do, it could easily be worked into the main plot if I understand where we're heading, or summed up.

But yes, I've been on him about this one too   It will start eventualy     or else


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha's Preface has been capable of ending for a bit, though there's something she'd "Like" to do, it could easily be worked into the main plot if I understand where we're heading, or summed up.
> 
> But yes, I've been on him about this one too   It will start eventualy     or else



 I figured I'd wait to end Vasha's Preface until the other one was ready to end too


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I figured I'd wait to end Vasha's Preface until the other one was ready to end too



So, some time in 2007?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> So, some time in 2007?



 By then I'll hopefully have graduated


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I figured I'd wait to end Vasha's Preface until the other one was ready to end too




Well we could have been finished the other DI preface, but you waited so long to start it.


----------



## Nephtys

Well, the average life expactancy is about 80 years. So I guess I can afford to wait until 2060. After that time I will be cryogenically frozen until they find a cure for aging.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hey gang--I was about to start the IC thread for this one and try to pull everyone together, but I'm still not clear of all of the characters' arrival on Chuliit.

Let me know if this is correct/okay:

M'ress: Escaped and stowed away on a ship to Chuliit?  with Slaag and Pleione?

Slaag and Pleione: Escaped and stowed away on a ship to Chuliit?  with M'ress?

Trayah: This one is very clear to me--Trayah went on a spirit-journey and is just returning.  Great!

Alexia: Not sure.  Business ventures on Chuliit?  Experiments on Chuliit?

Whinoah: On Chuliit searching after Whisping?

Obscurity: This one is also quite clear.  Here to observe Chuliit as a Feldori.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Slaag and Pleione: Escaped and stowed away on a ship to Chuliit?  with M'ress?




I think that's what we went with...


----------



## Erekose13

Yup you got Obscurity right


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Trayah: This one is very clear to me--Trayah went on a spirit-journey and is just returning.  Great!




Not that you need my confirmation, but yes that's correct.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Whinoah: On Chuliit searching after Whisping?



Yup


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> M'ress: Escaped and stowed away on a ship to Chuliit?  with Slaag and Pleione?




Yup!


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Alexia: Not sure.  Business ventures on Chuliit?  Experiments on Chuliit?




Nephtys may be unavailable for a while...



			
				Nephtys (from 1 week ago) said:
			
		

> I recently moved, and have not been able to get a working internet-connection at my new adress. I'm hoping to solve the problem soon. Until then, please continue to NPC my characters.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Nephtys may be unavailable for a while...



 Hmm...well Nepthys has been waiting so patiently for this game since the beginning, though. :\


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...well Nepthys has been waiting so patiently for this game since the beginning, though. :\




Well we could start getting the group together and hope they can get on before too long...


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well we could start getting the group together and hope they can get on before too long...



 Hmm...Well, I'm planning on bringing the group together in one fell swoop (unlike previous times), so that probably wouldn't work...Hmm...I'm thinking of an idea now, though.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...Well, I'm planning on bringing the group together in one fell swoop (unlike previous times), so that probably wouldn't work...Hmm...I'm thinking of an idea now, though.



Uhoh... Plotting RA...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Uhoh... Plotting RA...



 Hmm...it'll probably work.  Let's see if I can try it.


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Uhoh... Plotting RA...




Yes, it's never good.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...Well, I'm planning on bringing the group together in one fell swoop (unlike previous times), so that probably wouldn't work...Hmm...I'm thinking of an idea now, though.




Well I wasn't thinking preludes or prologues, more of the PCs forming into small groups and then a larger group...I'm sure you'll figure out something though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I wasn't thinking preludes or prologues, more of the PCs forming into small groups and then a larger group...I'm sure you'll figure out something though.



 Ya, it's called "When something goes wrong, blame the Dragonlord"


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ya, it's called "When something goes wrong, blame the Dragonlord"




Sounds like a plan I can work with.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ya, it's called "When something goes wrong, blame the Dragonlord"



Vasha cheers!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha cheers!



 Hey, Vasha has friends who are Dragonlords --relatives of Nephthys's character, actually


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey, Vasha has friends who are Dragonlords --relatives of Nephthys's character, actually



Only 1... unless I'm missing someone.

Doh, I am.  2


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey, Vasha has friends who are Dragonlords --relatives of Nephthys's character, actually




Want to try for a consistent and correct spelling of Nephtys name.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Want to try for a consistent and correct spelling of Nephtys name.



Who's Naphtis?


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Who's Naphtis?




Oh not you too.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Oh not you too.



Sorry, it's Naptha, right?


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Want to try for a consistent and correct spelling of Nephtys name.



 If you're going to name yourself after an Egyptian goddess without one of the 'h's, you can expect me to get it wrong


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hey Bront--Whinoah's history says she comes from Vaelyne, but it should be Conacia


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry, it's Naptha, right?




Talk about an inflammatory comment.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey Bront--Whinoah's history says she comes from Vaelyne, but it should be Conacia



Doh, yeah, that did change, sorry, i'll fix it.

BTW, you want us to wait till you get the first 6 intro's up?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey Bront--Whinoah's history says she comes from Vaelyne, but it should be Conacia



Fixed.

Ugh, that last sentance in my background is pretty bad, but I know what I ment.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hmm...now that VP is all set, I should post a poll about what my next campaign should be


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...now that VP is all set, I should post a poll about what my next campaign should be




I thought we already did that.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> I thought we already did that.



 When?


----------



## Bront

You have Whinoah listed as a Eurid Nymph.  Isn't she an Auran nymph?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> You have Whinoah listed as a Eurid Nymph.  Isn't she an Auran nymph?



 She's one of the Eurid Aurai (check your character sheet )


----------



## Bront

Ahh, that's right, a sub sub type/


----------



## Bront

Just to make sure, Conacians are much closer to Seelie than the Vaelyne In general?


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> When?




Well there's no poll, but we talked about it in the DI OOC thread I think.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well there's no poll, but we talked about it in the DI OOC thread I think.



 Yes.  But I want to make an official poll.  Am I missing anything here in my poll options?: 

Homebrew--"Kiss of Darkness"
Post-Arthurian Campaign
Eyros Campaign (Non-pirate)
Eyros Campaign (halfling pirate-friendly--D'arrrrr)
Rystil's Gestalt Neospelljamming
Planescape
Something Else I forgot to put here but mentioned before
Other (And I'm going to tell you what it is below)


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes.  But I want to make an official poll.  Am I missing anything here in my poll options?:
> 
> Homebrew--"Kiss of Darkness"
> Post-Arthurian Campaign
> Eyros Campaign (Non-pirate)
> Eyros Campaign (halfling pirate-friendly--D'arrrrr)
> Rystil's Gestalt Neospelljamming
> Planescape
> Something Else I forgot to put here but mentioned before
> Other (And I'm going to tell you what it is below)




Sound like pretty much everything we talked about and some extra stuff.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...well Nepthys has been waiting so patiently for this game since the beginning, though. :\



He has and in all honesty I say we delay a little bit longer for him…  It seems like the least “we” could do.  (I say “we” cause a lot of us are in RA’s other games.)

And of course the above is IMHO.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes.  But I want to make an official poll.  Am I missing anything here in my poll options?:




I think with those choices you’ll find Planescape winning hands down.  Not a comment about your own work RA.  Planescape is just insanely popular on these boards.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> He has and in all honesty I say we delay a little bit longer for him…  It seems like the least “we” could do.  (I say “we” cause a lot of us are in RA’s other games.)
> 
> And of course the above is IMHO.



 I totally agree that we don't want to start the meat of the adventure without Nepthtys.  Fortunately, I've come up with a way to deal with character meetings and incorporate Nepthtys's character a tad later.  However, if you guys play quickly and Nepthtys isn't back yet, we'll have to do a temporary stop.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think with those choices you’ll find Planescape winning hands down.  Not a comment about your own work RA.  Planescape is just insanely popular on these boards.



 Then how come my Homebrew is beating Planescape then, and my Post-Arthurian is tying it?


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I totally agree that we don't want to start the meat of the adventure without Nepthtys.  Fortunately, I've come up with a way to deal with character meetings and incorporate Nepthtys's character a tad later.  However, if you guys play quickly and Nepthtys isn't back yet, we'll have to do a temporary stop.




Works for me...I've gotten very used to _temporary_ stops.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Works for me...I've gotten very used to _temporary_ stops.



 ditto...


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Then how come my Homebrew is beating Planescape then, and my Post-Arthurian is tying it?




Definitely looks like there will be a battle to see which one you run, and two of the three we discussed earlier are at the top...including the pregen.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Then how come my Homebrew is beating Planescape then, and my Post-Arthurian is tying it?



Cause people who like Planescape work 9-5 jobs Monday through Friday and have the weekend off.  

I _*love*_ the Post Arthurian England game but I doubt it would work in PbP…  (Even your games are suffering turnover) and I find it amusing who the three voters for a Spelljamming game have been.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Definitely looks like there will be a battle to see which one you run, and two of the three we discussed earlier are at the top...including the pregen.



 Yes, I'm quite surprised that the Post-Arthurian did so well.  Since there are 5 pre-gen characters in the game, we currently have votes = to the number of players necessary to run that game.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cause people who like Planescape work 9-5 jobs Monday through Friday and have the weekend off.
> 
> I _*love*_ the Post Arthurian England game but I doubt it would work in PbP…  (Even your games are suffering turnover) and I find it amusing who the three voters for a Spelljamming game have been.



 Ya, I noticed that about the Spelljamming   Hey, now it's a tie between the two games that would be easiest for me to run because I know the basic plot very well and have playtested them.  Yay!


----------



## Keia

Just found the IC thread . . . I must have missed the comment that it was going on . . . but I figured it out!

M'ress lives!!! for the moment  

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Oh... I was waiting for a link.


----------



## unleashed

Well here you go better late than never.

Viridian Plague--Act I: A Glimmer of Darkness


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Just found the IC thread . . . I must have missed the comment that it was going on . . . but I figured it out!
> 
> M'ress lives!!! for the moment
> 
> Keia



 This is the way the game starts
This is the way the game starts
This is the way the game starts
Not with a bang but a whimper.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

It’s amazing how fast reading the forty posts in the thread went… 

BS feels like he is reading a collection of Reader Digest’s condensed novels.


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> BS feels like he is reading a collection of Reader Digest’s condensed novels.




BS has started talking about himself in the third person...he must now be put down for the sake of humanity.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> BS has started talking about himself in the third person...he must now be put down for the sake of humanity.



 You cannot put down BS because BS is the man, no one has ever been as good as BS at what BS does.  You should feel lucky to be within BS sight and honored to be speaking to BS.


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You cannot put down BS because BS is the man, no one has ever been as good as BS at what BS does.  You should feel lucky to be within BS sight and honored to be speaking to BS.




In late breaking news today BS was gunned down by a crazed fan just as he finished his latest, and what was to become his final, speech on his own greatness. Thus ended the life of the legend...


----------



## unleashed

Rystil email.


----------



## Bront

Wow, I've already ben copped a feel.  And by a Lacerta even


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You can put down BS because BS is no one.  You should feel lucky to be speaking BS.



I removed all those unnessisary words for you BS


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, I've already ben copped a feel.  And by a Lacerta even



 You know Trayah.  He's quite the Playah.  That part even rhymes when he makes raps about his hos...


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You know Trayah.  He's quite the Playah.  That part even rhymes when he makes raps about his hos...



I would expect nothing less from Unleashed


----------



## unleashed

What language is Whinoah speaking?


----------



## Bront

Eldish


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> I would expect nothing less from Unleashed




That's right, even as a sexless being Trayah is still looking to woo the girls.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> That's right, even as a sexless being Trayah is still looking to woo the girls.



 Although it is highly rare, Lacerta and Feldori unions can produce children, and they have been known to happen


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Although it is highly rare, Lacerta and Feldori unions can produce children, and they have been known to happen




Well he does have a male personality, so it may be a possibility. Hmm, possibly a green haired Feldori.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I removed all those unnessisary words for you BS



Thanks BS has the habit of rambling at times...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> ... by a crazed fan just as he finished his latest...




BS loves all his fans as only BS can but BS feels the need for all of BS's fans with gun should stay at least 100 yards away.


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> BS loves all his fans as only BS can but BS feels the need for all of BS's fans with gun should stay at least 100 yards away.




Well that works out as it was a high powered snipers rifle.


----------



## Bront

BTW, BS, what's the next class you intend to take 4 levels in, so you can have your classes in a linear progression


----------



## Bront

Odd question.  Since Dolthi can be any class, could a Dolthi take levels in Nymph?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Odd question.  Since Dolthi can be any class, could a Dolthi take levels in Nymph?



 They can't be _any_ class, just almost all.  They can't take Nymph levels, though, since they can't duplicate Fey abilities, only Humanoid.  If they could duplicate Fey, they could take Nymph levels.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, BS, what's the next class you intend to take 4 levels in, so you can have your classes in a linear progression



Huh?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Huh?



 He means your class levels so far form an arithmetic series


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He means your class levels so far form an arithmetic series



Yup, currently, you're levels 1/2/3, you need to add 4 and then 5, so you have 2 more classes to go


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He means your class levels so far form an arithmetic series




Huh? 

I'm actually thinking nymph...  It just fits Slagg to a "T"


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Huh?
> 
> I'm actually thinking nymph...  It just fits Slagg to a "T"



Bloodnymph?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Bloodnymph?



 That sounds like a name of a good PrC...  I was thinking Nymph Thrower and Nymph Clubbing too. 

Oh that is a good question since I've never used a character so strong (or with such reach) but could Slagg use someone as a club?  (If so what sort of damage would they do and what sort of damage would they suffer?  )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That sounds like a name of a good PrC...  I was thinking Nymph Thrower and Nymph Clubbing too.
> 
> Oh that is a good question since I've never used a character so strong (or with such reach) but could Slagg use someone as a club?  (If so what sort of damage would they do and what sort of damage would they suffer?  )



 A Medium-sized character is too large to use without Monkey-Grip (because people don't really work as two-handed weapons), but a Small-sized character would be perfect.  You can use a halfling as an improvised weapon


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Sweet.  I might try that. 

Then again I might have to monkey grip... :evil:

Night all! 

RA: [sblock]Oh I think it's a no but would ‘kitten’ be a small sized creature? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=BS]Yup, as a little girl, she's size Small.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> A Medium-sized character is too large to use without Monkey-Grip (because people don't really work as two-handed weapons), but a Small-sized character would be perfect.  You can use a halfling as an improvised weapon



Feat: Exotic Weapon: Goblin
Benifit: You may use a Goblin as an exotic weapon.  The Goblin does 1d6+ Strength damage per hit, and if alive, takes 2d6+Strength damage from the blow.
Normal: You must use a Goblin as an improvised weapon.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Feat: Exotic Weapon: Goblin
> Benifit: You may use a Goblin as an exotic weapon.  The Goblin does 1d6+ Strength damage per hit, and if alive, takes 2d6+Strength damage from the blow.
> Normal: You must use a Goblin as an improvised weapon.



 Could do that for Halfling too   Cade could be a new secret weapon


----------



## Bront

Nah, you need to be large and have improved grapple first.  I didn't list the Prereqs.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Nah, you need to be large and have improved grapple first.  I didn't list the Prereqs.



 Undead Gray Render can take it


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Feat: Exotic Weapon: Goblin.




Ohhhh I like. 

RA: Cool.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ohhhh I like.
> 
> RA: Cool.



I got it from some other thread, but found it highly amusing.


----------



## Keia

BS,

How much does M'ress know about Slagg?  How long do you reason that they have been together?  

I can't find my background notes and I know that you and I haven't talked about it much - now is as good a time as any - perhaps in PM's 

Gotta do family time (should be back around 10:30pm EST)

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I know we talked about them having been a tandem in the arena…  but we didn’t agree to anything solidly.  I’m rather game for anything you want but truth be told I prefer the friends since we need to have a solid amount of trust between us.  (and a tandem explains why M’ress has Tralg as a language.  )

RA:  Is Pleione providing translation for Slagg or not?  (I haven't been reading to be honest.  I've been kind of busy the last few days and Slagg's lack of understanding has been somewhat of a blessing.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know we talked about them having been a tandem in the arena…  but we didn’t agree to anything solidly.  I’m rather game for anything you want but truth be told I prefer the friends since we need to have a solid amount of trust between us.  (and a tandem explains why M’ress has Tralg as a language.  )
> 
> RA:  Is Pleione providing translation for Slagg or not?  (I haven't been reading to be honest.  I've been kind of busy the last few days and Slagg's lack of understanding has been somewhat of a blessing.)



 Based on the history, I have Pleione as barely knowing any Tralg, though she's been learning a little bit in hopes that she can talk more easily with Slagg.  At the moment, M'ress is translating and Pleione is trying to keep up in Tralg, and Pleione doesn't know any Feldori anyways.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA: using your last IC post as an example could I ask you to at least mention outside of the text SBlocks who is speaking?  I have not a clue in that one and my character should at least be able to pick up who is speaking.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Based on the history, I have Pleione as barely knowing any Tralg, though she's been learning a little bit in hopes that she can talk more easily with Slagg.  At the moment, M'ress is translating and Pleione is trying to keep up in Tralg, and Pleione doesn't know any Feldori anyways.




Ah, cool.  That should work.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA: using your last IC post as an example could I ask you to at least mention outside of the text SBlocks who is speaking?  I have not a clue in that one and my character should at least be able to pick up who is speaking.



 I usually do that, but sometimes I forget when I've used colour as an indication   However, for now, it is safe to assume that Feldori is talking in Feldori and Pleione in Seelie if they're the only two there.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I usually do that, but sometimes I forget when I've used colour as an indication   However, for now, it is safe to assume that Feldori is talking in Feldori and Pleione in Seelie if they're the only two there.



 Okay, I guess it theirs no description I can assume that they are just talking in a normal tone too.


----------



## Erekose13

As my first game with all of you, I have to say that this sblocking thing is kind of fun.  Especially for my character who likes to stand on the fringe and listen in on conversations.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> As my first game with all of you, I have to say that this sblocking thing is kind of fun.  Especially for my character who likes to stand on the fringe and listen in on conversations.



 After the first hundred your be begging for it to end...   We all have.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> After the first hundred your be begging for it to end...   We all have.



 I still love 'em


----------



## Keia

[sblock=RA and BS]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know we talked about them having been a tandem in the arena…  but we didn’t agree to anything solidly.  I’m rather game for anything you want but truth be told I prefer the friends since we need to have a solid amount of trust between us.  (and a tandem explains why M’ress has Tralg as a language)




Tralg as a language was likely a survival necessity.  We could always go with the thunder and lightning as our tandem style.  As for being friends, I don't remember how long we were in captivity (seemed like forever) but I would say we established a friendly relationship early on.  The trusted friendship happened later and is a strong bond betweem them.

Would M'ress have a good idea of Slagg's personality?  What about Pleione as well?

Just trying to get a grip on our relationship.[/sblock]
Keia
_In tribute to sblocks!!_


----------



## Keia

BS,

Your last post is to RA only . . . did you want me to read it.  Otherwise I'm at a standstill at talking with Slagg. 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> BS,
> 
> Your last post is to RA only . . . did you want me to read it.  Otherwise I'm at a standstill at talking with Slagg.
> 
> Keia



 Since it is a spoken bit in Tralg, I'd say yes, he does want you to read it


----------



## unleashed

Broither Shatterstone said:
			
		

> After the first hundred your be begging for it to end...  We all have.





			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I still love 'em



Me too...sorry BS.


----------



## Keia

unleashed said:
			
		

> Me too...sorry BS.



Way too much typing for someone with limited typing ability because of a bum shoulder and wrist.  But I still do them . . . lots of them for this one. 

Keia


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Since it is a spoken bit in Tralg, I'd say yes, he does want you to read it



Okay, I just didn't want to read something that wasn't meant for me.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

[sblock=RA and Keia]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Tralg as a language was likely a survival necessity.  We could always go with the thunder and lightning as our tandem style.  As for being friends, I don't remember how long we were in captivity (seemed like forever) but I would say we established a friendly relationship early on.  The trusted friendship happened later and is a strong bond betweem them.




Sounds good to me... 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Would M'ress have a good idea of Slagg's personality?  What about Pleione as well?




If Pleione doesn't know the language I would assume she's a new find and one M'ress wouldn't really have a clue one.

Slagg is a simple mind.  Think Incredible Hulk.  He doesn't want to harm people if he doesn't have too but more often than not he doesn't get much of a choice in the matter.  Survival, the Pits, misunderstanding with no real way to contemplate deep thoughts, and lack of communication makes him a watcher and not really a talker.

In this case he doesn't want to help cause they don't like him.  He doesn't want to go to the camp cause then he might feel threatened, or honesty be threatened, and then bad stuff might happen.




			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Just trying to get a grip on our relationship.



Let me know if you need more. [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Okay, I just didn't want to read something that wasn't meant for me.





Sorry, I’m not use to sblocking for  players.  I would assume anything in the IC thread is for you.  99% of the time I take OOC concerns to the OOC thread.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Okay, I just didn't want to read something that wasn't meant for me.
> 
> Keia



 Oh, sure--Naturally. That's why I gave you a heads-up


----------



## Keia

[sblock=RA and BS]I think I understand Slagg a bit better.

M'ress was a healer before she got to the pits, and her adjustment was not without some difficulty.  It would be plausible to think that if Slagg had been there first, he had protected her a bit.  In time she became skilled, dangerous.  Much of the time in the pits she was morose.  She allowed herself to be beaten, but was quick to defend those in the stable who were picked on unnecessarily.

The need to escape may have come from overhearing plans for the gentle Pleione.

Anything you want to add or build on, change in any way?[/sblock]
Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

[sblock=RA and Keia]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> I think I understand Slagg a bit better.




Rescuing the nymph wouldn’t have been planned…  Slagg doesn’t really think long term. (He lacks the capacity. )

Slagg being M’ress protector sounds like a great idea to me…  Reminds me of a book (series) I just got done reading…  Loved the character interaction.  Of course the chick was the protector.  

What does M’ress think of the nymph?  
[/sblock]


----------



## Keia

[sblock=RA and BS]As far as the plan, that would have been M'ress's (or someone elses that didn't make it - dead or captured).  M'ress would have made certain that Slagg was coming along, heck she wanted him along.  

M'ress would have liked the Nymph a lot.  Probably because the nymph reminded her of what she once was before M'ress was hardened by the pits.  It may have almost died in M'ress, but she wouldn't have wanted it to happen in someone else.  The fact that Slagg seemed to care for her helped a lot.

What was the series?

got to get some sleep very very soon, probably will post IC before sleeping (and check GG to see if LS has posted)[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13

It sure makes reading 3 pages of posts quick


----------



## Rystil Arden

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> It sure makes reading 3 pages of posts quick



 Yup, and I like how it separates information.  In some ways, it makes things a whole lot easier than in face to face gaming.  For instance, in my Post Arthurian game, the Ranger has strange dreams on many nights.  Now, I can SBLOCK them or e-mail them, and I don't have to disrupt the game by pulling him into another room


----------



## Erekose13

Too true, in the games I have run I just post to each character in un hidden posts and rely on the players to seperate out the stuff their characters dont know.  This makes it easier for those players just to skim past it.  Those who want the whole story and are capable of keeping that knowledge seperate can read, those who want to enjoy the onsided perspective can avoid the posts not addressed to them.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Too true, in the games I have run I just post to each character in un hidden posts and rely on the players to seperate out the stuff their characters dont know.  This makes it easier for those players just to skim past it.  Those who want the whole story and are capable of keeping that knowledge seperate can read, those who want to enjoy the onsided perspective can avoid the posts not addressed to them.



 Well, in some sense, even the SBLOCK is trusting the players to only read the parts for them, but I find that it makes it easier to avoid reading sensitive information   And then there are some things that just aren't fun if the other players know, like Doppleganger replacements and Domination by Vampires, to pick the two that have become cliche


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

[sblock=RA and Keia]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> What was the series?




David Baldacci's Split Second and Hour Game.  (It's not fantasy...  I rare that i do all of this (Fantasy PbP and D&D in general) but rarely read fantasy.)



> got to get some sleep very very soon, probably will post IC before sleeping (and check GG to see if LS has posted)



She hasn’t every time I try to give her the PC she snores at me…  (I think she got up in the middle of the night and posted though.   )  [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> It sure makes reading 3 pages of posts quick



Finding information because alot more troublesome though…  You lack alot of visual clues for your hunt.


----------



## Keia

BS,

What about the background stuff in the sblock?  What's your opinion there?

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> What about the background stuff in the sblock?  What's your opinion there?



It works.


----------



## Erekose13

BS said:
			
		

> Finding information because alot more troublesome though… You lack alot of visual clues for your hunt.




True, I haven't had to yet.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> True, I haven't had to yet.



 When it happens let me know.  I can do a keyword search for you.


----------



## Bront

Finding stuff can be confusing anyway since you'll often have more posts to go through in an RA game.  Vasha's preface wasn't sblocked, but was just a ton of posts to dig through.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Finding stuff can be confusing anyway since you'll often have more posts to go through in an RA game.  Vasha's preface wasn't sblocked, but was just a ton of posts to dig through.



 Yes and no, I’m very good with having an idea of when something happened if I can see the words around it, like a passage in a book I’ve read before, and that’s just something you can’t do in SBlocks. 

The best search tool is downloading the text file of the thread and keyword searching it... (Erekose13, you might want to do that instead of asking me when you need to find something.)


----------



## Erekose13

Cool I don't think Ive ever noticed that in the Thread Tools before.

BS, do you know if there is any way to strip all attachments from a thread? one of my games has a number of them and I should really change that to a link off site rather than polute the boards with a huge thread.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> BS, do you know if there is any way to strip all attachments from a thread? one of my games has a number of them and I should really change that to a link off site rather than polute the boards with a huge thread.




Well, your rather limited in the size of your attachments so your not hurting the thread/server any but if you want to clean them up the best thing to do is to go the attachment section of your user control page.  (It the very bottom on the left hand side.)

Or you can just click here.


----------



## Erekose13

Cool thats exactly what I wanted to see. Thanks muchly


----------



## Bront

This has the potential to turn into the Emperor's New Clothes.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> This has the potential to turn into the Emperor's New Clothes.



 What, with the talking to the air?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What, with the talking to the air?



Just me doing it.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What, with the talking to the air?




Don't worry Bront, Trayah will talk again soon, he's just conferring at the moment.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Don't worry Bront, Trayah will talk again soon, he's just conferring at the moment.



It's not that, she's just a little flighty


----------



## Keia

Rystil,

A question on Tralg language.  Can M'ress talk normally in it as I have been?  Or should I change M'ress's word choices to better fit the language?

Keia


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> It's not that, she's just a little flighty




Trayah would have been more directly involved in the questioning, but I started late on the boards today and have been playing catch-up with quite a few threads...all caught up now though. It never rains unless it pours.


----------



## Keia

BS,

Only just realized that she hadn't said that she was home . . . probably too startled at the coincidence. 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Only just realized that she hadn't said that she was home . . . probably too startled at the coincidence.




It's okay.  She could have told Slagg before and he just forgot.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> A question on Tralg language.  Can M'ress talk normally in it as I have been?  Or should I change M'ress's word choices to better fit the language?
> 
> Keia



 She can talk fairly normally, since she's practised at the language, but it is true that the language is very primitive, and it tends to be extremely inadequate for portraying inner, unobservable traits and qualities--then again, most Tralgs don't really believe too much in inner traits, since those can't be seen.  So if you told a Tralg that there was an animal that had feathers and lived in a nest and laid eggs but then it got sick and now it has membranous wings and compound eyes and an hard shell, and then you asked the Tralg if it was a bird or an insect, the Tralg would be likely to tell you that it is now an insect.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> She can talk fairly normally, since she's practised at the language, but it is true that the language is very primitive, and it tends to be extremely inadequate for portraying inner, unobservable traits and qualities--then again, most Tralgs don't really believe too much in inner traits, since those can't be seen.  So if you told a Tralg that there was an animal that had feathers and lived in a nest and laid eggs but then it got sick and now it has membranous wings and compound eyes and an hard shell, and then you asked the Tralg if it was a bird or an insect, the Tralg would be likely to tell you that it is now an insect.



Of course, that's because the translation to that question in Tralg is "If a bird turned into an insect, is it a bird or an insect?"


----------



## Rystil Arden

Yikes, that was awesome!--Three posts at 12:07, three edits to my post, and it made it in time that you can't see the edit


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yikes, that was awesome!--Three posts at 12:07, three edits to my post, and it made it in time that you can't see the edit



 I've done like 5 edits without it showing up but those where all stupid little errors...

RA: [sblock]







> *As the group moves towards the village, a Lacerta with pebbly forest-green skin who sees Slagg drops the staff he was carrying, preparing to fight or cast a spell, as he calls out in Feldori:*



Is Slagg smart enough to realize the creature is casting a spell?  If so is it casting or just standing ready?  And flatly:  Just how threatened does Slagg feel right now?  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=BS]*Well, he isn't actually casting a spell right now, he's preparing to fight but hasn't started yet, so Slagg would probably have no idea.  I'm not sure how threatened Slagg feels.  The lizard-man is a puny-looking thing, so Slagg probably figures he can just crush that if he needs to, but those arrows from the bow-girl might hurt him from far away where he can't hit back.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA: [sblock]Cool, thanks… and Keia went to bed for the night.  [/sblock]


----------



## Bront

[sblock=RA]Did my assumption seem reasonable, and does the monster appear to be male and humanoid?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=Bront]Probably reasonable on the girl--in fact, depending on where she's traveled and what races she met, she may have never seen a normalish (i.e. not cat or lizard or something) humanoid female who isn't a Nymph.  The creature seems to resemble the horror story that Whinoah has heard about humanoid males, although its even more hideous and big than she had heard, so in fact, if she's never seen one up until now, she might think that all males are like this [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Ok, impending edit coming.

Ok, edit done.


----------



## Keia

Managed to post - way past my bedtime.  Just didn't want to hold things up.

Nite!!
Keia


----------



## Keia

Okay, you're edit seemed to happen after I posted already . . . 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Managed to post - way past my bedtime.  Just didn't want to hold things up.
> 
> Nite!!
> Keia



 G'night!


----------



## Bront

Keia said:
			
		

> Managed to post - way past my bedtime.  Just didn't want to hold things up.
> 
> Nite!!
> Keia



Night


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Okay, you're edit seemed to happen after I posted already . . .
> 
> Keia



 Yes, it did, and I posted another post to reflect the edit that came out just after yours :\


----------



## Keia

Sigh . . . I hate when that happens . . . especially when I need to get to sleep.  Should I change my post all around then.  I don't think I'd be all calm with someone screaming.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Sigh . . . I hate when that happens . . . especially when I need to get to sleep.  Should I change my post all around then.  I don't think I'd be all calm with someone screaming.
> 
> Keia



 Sure--I'll leave that open for you, and I'll leave it through the night if you'd rather get some sleep.  Sorry about that


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I'll post when Keia/RA tells me too.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Oh no!  Unleashed, wait!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh no!  Unleashed, wait!



 I'm very disappointed in you, by the way --you were obviously reading SBLOCKs that weren't for you   I purposefully didn't give Keia's info to you guys so that he would have time until tomorrow to edit


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh no!  Unleashed, wait!




BS can just delete my last post in the VP thread and I'll post something new when required.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh no!  Unleashed, wait!



 This is why I get pissy when I have to edit IC posts...  

Post it once make it count.

Is post #169 changing any?

RA: [SBlock]Looks like a rather clear threat to me...  Distance?  What is Slagg's current hit points?  You meantioned him being hurt but when he suggested getting healed nothing got done about it.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> BS can just delete my last post in the VP thread and I'll post something new when required.



Bad, Bad, naughty Unleashed.  Reading what you shouldn't


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> BS can just delete my last post in the VP thread and I'll post something new when required.



If RA clears it as being okay…


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> This is why I get pissy when I have to edit IC posts...
> 
> Post it once make it count.
> 
> Is post #169 changing any?




When I made my edit, in all fairness, nothing had been posted after my post, so I figured I'd simply edit as opposed to making a new post.  Apparently what I've done has been going in other posts though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If RA clears it as being okay…



 Thank you very much for waiting for my okay, and yes, that's fine


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> When I made my edit, in all fairness, nothing had been posted after my post, so I figured I'd simply edit as opposed to making a new post.  Apparently what I've done has been going in other posts though.



 He finished before anyone posted, and then Keia posted in between while I was typing the translation post


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He finished before anyone posted, and then Keia posted in between while I was typing the translation post



Ahh.

See?  I've been a good boy, not knowing any of this *leers at unleashed*


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He finished before anyone posted, and then Keia posted in between while I was typing the translation post



I post in word first (and it takes a while this late!) so never saw reactions until after.  

[sblock=RA]I'm just going to post a response to the threat if that's okay.  Hopefully there's not a fight, but M'ress is a gladiator and used to attacking when threatened.  The first time she tries something new, someone tried to get the jump on her.

Thanks for being understanding!![/sblock]

Nite!! This time for real!!
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=BS]He's missing 8 hit points, which shouldn't be that bad, but your post in the RG doesn't have a max HP, so I don't know exact current hp, but its a lot   Distance is about 110 feet, so he can just barely charge with his movement of 50 and hit thanks to reach.

Edit: He can actually move more, I think.  It's not on his sheet though [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> When I made my edit, in all fairness, nothing had been posted after my post, so I figured I'd simply edit as opposed to making a new post.  Apparently what I've done has been going in other posts though.



Yeah, but in cases of other people being in the game (most who are quick replies ) you should ask your OOC questions first and then post.  (especially when you have a quickly replying DM like RA.)   

In all fairness it's what I do.   

I'll delete the post on my way to bed.

Night all.


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=Keia]That's cool--makes sense to me [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm very disappointed in you, by the way --you were obviously reading SBLOCKs that weren't for you   I purposefully didn't give Keia's info to you guys so that he would have time until tomorrow to edit




Frankly I didn't look at the names, as Keia often mistakenly addresses posts to himself.


----------



## Keia

unleashed said:
			
		

> Frankly I didn't look at the names, as Keia often mistakenly addresses posts to himself.



don't get me started, unleashed, I'm tired, cranky and can't be held responsible for the bad things that fly from my . . . posts.

Keia


----------



## Keia

[sblock=RA]Just realized I don't have spells loaded up either - my bad.  I'll post my memorized spells tomorrow.  No spells currently active.

Keia[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

[SBLOCK=Rystil Arden]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He's missing 8 hit points, which shouldn't be that bad, but your post in the RG doesn't have a max HP, so I don't know exact current hp, but its a lot   Distance is about 110 feet, so he can just barely charge with his movement of 50 and hit thanks to reach.
> 
> Edit: He can actually move more, I think.  It's not on his sheet though




¾ hit points after first level right? (Pretty sure that's what Molpe has) I'll deal with the issues tomorrow.  it might be late afternoon before I make in on ENworld though.

Oh, and on a side note...  When will Pleione become useful to my character?  I used a feat on her and she won't talk to him and didn't heal him when he suggested it...  :\ (and the talking…  We’ll we’re 4,000 posts into DT I believe and one night has passed so its possible that her language skills won’t change for a real long time.  (based upon what I’ve seen.  You know way better than I do.) [/SBLOCK]

Keia: [sblock]Hate to metagame but I'm not sure when you will be online again.  Slagg is going to attack the person with the bow.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Frankly I didn't look at the names, as Keia often mistakenly addresses posts to himself.



Yeah, got to agree with Keia.  Stuff it.  Night all.


----------



## Bront

[sblock=RA]I realy hope someone is going to try to get her to not shoot by talking to her.  That's why I shoulted in Eldish (the others could understand me), and didn't fire immediately.  Of course, that assumes the others could understand either my Seelie or my Eldish :\[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed

Keia said:
			
		

> don't get me started, unleashed, I'm tired, cranky and can't be held responsible for the bad things that fly from my . . . posts.
> 
> Keia




Nope, not your problem at all, I just thought you might have forgotten to include others.  

I just didn't realise Rystil was still translating as it seems quite silly for him to do so after initial posts.


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh.
> 
> See?  I've been a good boy, not knowing any of this *leers at unleashed*




I've half fallen asleep waiting to post in DI again while Lavinia and Kallithyia discuss what they're getting for dinner.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Nope, not your problem at all, I just thought you might have forgotten to include others.
> 
> I just didn't realise Rystil was still translating as it seems quite silly for him to do so after initial posts.



It did?  Untill those people burst through, we're the only 2 in our area, unless there's another lurking somewhere.


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=BS]No, not 3/4.  You roll for hit points on IC but keep half rounded down if you roll lower, remember? 

As for Pleione, she's already been useful by summoning allies in the beginning--she's out of healing spells (swapped for summons) and since he was around at 90% health, she figured to save the wand charges for now.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> It did?  Untill those people burst through, we're the only 2 in our area, unless there's another lurking somewhere.



 And if there is and unleashed knows it, it means he's been reading yet another person's SBLOCK


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> It did?  Untill those people burst through, we're the only 2 in our area, unless there's another lurking somewhere.




Yes it does seem silly from a metagame perspective, as we know it's other people who are posting and not the GM.

IMO it all would have flowed better after the initial introduction/translation posts if we'd only had 'All but Dragonlord' posts. Then we could have had M'ress' natural response to our initial posts, after which you could have added your alteration where it would have naturally fitted...rather than editing (though you could have done that anyway if Rystil had asked you to wait until he posted the translation, rather than allowing the edit), and Trayah could have attempted to tackle Whinoah before things got out of hand. Now we're just left with a big mess which doesn't interest me.


----------



## Bront

You still had time to tackle me or something.  No one's tried to stop her though, either by saying something she can understand or by doing anything other than the disarm.

This will work itself out, and there have been plenty of opertunities.  The big issue is that M'ress and Whinoah haven't said anything in a language the other undersands, which is leading to some confusion.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> though you could have done that anyway if Rystil had asked you to wait until he posted the translation, rather than allowing the edit)




In my defense, BS told me that Keia was asleep, so when I okayed the edit, I was pretty sure that what happened wasn't going to happen :\


----------



## Rystil Arden

> The big issue is that M'ress and Whinoah haven't said anything in a language the other undersands




Actually, M'ress said something in Eldish in Keia's post that came up just as you edited, but I edited that out of my summary for fluidity (since it was a reaction to Whinoah, which changed after Whinoah said different things)


----------



## Rystil Arden

> You still had time to tackle me or something. No one's tried to stop her though, either by saying something she can understand or by doing anything other than the disarm.
> 
> This will work itself out




Yup, don't worry unleashed--this is much more friendly of a meeting than the one in Destiny's Tears


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> You still had time to tackle me or something.  No one's tried to stop her though, either by saying something she can understand or by doing anything other than the disarm.
> 
> This will work itself out, and there have been plenty of opertunities.  The big issue is that M'ress and Whinoah haven't said anything in a language the other undersands, which is leading to some confusion.




Actually I couldn't get Trayah to tackle Whinoah without M'ress' translation, as until then he didn't know whether the 'beast' was friend or foe. No-one has had time to stop her because it then went straight into combat rather than everyone having a chance to react before it came to that. :\


----------



## Bront

Admittedly Whinoah is quick to react in this situation, but if M'Riss said something, she might have calmed down if she heard it.  As far as she's concerned, there's a big hairy male manhandling a nymph and chasing some cat person who speaks in odd tongues.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Actually I couldn't get Trayah to tackle Whinoah without M'ress' translation, as until then he didn't know whether the 'beast' was friend or foe. No-one has had time to stop her because it then went straight into combat rather than everyone having a chance to react before it came to that. :\



 You have it absolutely right.  However, since Whinoah made extra comments earlier, M'ress's response to that should be assumed to have been at the same time as her translation, thus disallowing an extra action (unless you beat her at initiative, of course), so it all worked out fairly


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Admittedly Whinoah is quick to react in this situation, but if M'Riss said something, she might have calmed down if she heard it.  As far as she's concerned, there's a big hairy male manhandling a nymph and chasing some cat person who speaks in odd tongues.



 Don't worry--she's an Amazon, and that is what she knows of men.  Heck, Kallithyia probably would have shot first and asked questions later


----------



## Bront

You've got time to translate, yell, or tackle now anyway.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You have it absolutely right.  However, since Whinoah made extra comments earlier, M'ress's response to that should be assumed to have been at the same time as her translation, thus disallowing an extra action (unless you beat her at initiative, of course), so it all worked out fairly




The problem stems from the fact Whinoah was able to do several rounds of actions while Trayah was waiting for a response. Get out bow, walk towards them, and prepare to fire. :\ 

Whereas M'ress' response to Trayah's question would have happened before half of that, and he could have tackled her before we got to combat...

Well I go post a 'combat' action now...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> You've got time to translate, yell, or tackle now anyway.



 Hmm...your puny 40' movement speed won't save you from M'ress next round (if fighting continues, which I doubt), but it gets you out of Slagg's charge range this round--good call


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> The problem stems from the fact Whinoah was able to do several rounds of actions while Trayah was waiting for a response. Get out bow, walk towards them, and prepare to fire. :\
> 
> Whereas M'ress' response to Trayah's question would have happened before half of that, and he could have tackled her before we got to combat...
> 
> Well I go post a 'combat' action now...



 Drawing a weapon is a free action while walking.  She walked out towards them at the same time that Trayah was walking forward and dropping his staff.  'Aiming the bow' was just fluff and didn't give her any added benefit (it wasn't as if she readied an action), so it didn't require any added action.  So both Trayah and Whinoah took only one round of actions (albeit not in combat rounds yet).


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Drawing a weapon is a free action while walking.  She walked out towards them at the same time that Trayah was walking forward and dropping his staff.  'Aiming the bow' was just fluff and didn't give her any added benefit (it wasn't as if she readied an action), so it didn't require any added action.  So both Trayah and Whinoah took only one round of actions (albeit not in combat rounds yet).




Actually Trayah did two free actions (talk and drop item) and didn't move once he saw them.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Actually Trayah did two free actions (talk and drop item) and didn't move once he saw them.



 Okay then, but he was walking at the time and we weren't in initiative--the important point is that Whinoah didn't get two rounds off at once


----------



## Bront

Ok, I think I just asked perhaps the most loaded question to a nymph ever.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, I think I just asked perhaps the most loaded question to a nymph ever.



 Yes, maybe, although Nymphs are spirits of Nature first and Beauty/Love second, so it's probably the second-most-loaded


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okay then, but he was walking at the time and we weren't in initiative--the important point is that Whinoah didn't get two rounds off at once




Whatever, it took more time than what Trayah did which is all I meant.


----------



## Bront

There, looks like we're at a bit more pieceful spot now, and no one had to get 'dismembered'


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> There, looks like we're at a bit more pieceful spot now, and no one had to get 'dismembered'



 Actually, it's more peaceful than pieceful, thank goodness!


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Actually, it's more peaceful than pieceful, thank goodness!



I guess we would have been Pieceful if there hand been the 'dismemberment'


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I guess we would have been Pieceful if there hand been the 'dismemberment'



 Exactly


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> There, looks like we're at a bit more pieceful spot now, and no one had to get 'dismembered'




Except for the fact Slagg will likely be charging *during* the conversation.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Except for the fact Slagg will likely be charging *during* the conversation.



 Hopefully not--Whinoah moved out of charge range and things are getting peaceful, plus Pleione was soothing him


----------



## Bront

What a party, 2 nymphs, a Lacerta, 2 Feldori (Yeah, I know), a Tralg, and a female Valsian


----------



## unleashed

And now I'll apologise to everyone for my argumentative and unpleasant behaviour...sorry all. I've had a killer headache for the last 4 or so hours, I still have it but it's going away a bit, which doesn't make me the happiest person to be around.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> What a party, 2 nymphs, a Lacerta, 2 Feldori (Yeah, I know), a Tralg, and a female Valsian



 Yup, totally


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> And now I'll apologise to everyone for my argumentative and unpleasant behaviour...sorry all. I've had a killer headache for the last 4 or so hours, I still have it but it's going away a bit, which doesn't make me the happiest person to be around.



 It's okay--if it helps, I could actually tell that you had a headache by your posts , so I kept that in mind


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> And now I'll apologise to everyone for my arguementative and unpleasant behaviour...sorry all. I've had a killer headache for the last 4 or so hours, I still have it but it's going away a bit, which doesn't make me the happiest person to be around.



I think the combat put people on edge, as it was inter-party sort of.

I all started with an edit timing issue, though honestly, this was still a posible outcome.  Still my bad, if I'd made a second post, it would have shown up after Keia's, even if I didn't know what was said or translated or whatever, and been less confusing.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's okay--if it helps, I could actually tell that you had a headache by your posts, so I kept that in mind



I had a feeling you might have realised, the positive responses did help in the long run.  



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I think the combat put people on edge, as it was inter-party sort of.
> 
> It all started with an edit timing issue, though honestly, this was still a posible outcome. Still my bad, if I'd made a second post, it would have shown up after Keia's, even if I didn't know what was said or translated or whatever, and been less confusing.



Yep, I think everything happened at just the wrong time.  

Anyway, thanks for understanding guys.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> I had a feeling you might have realised, the positive responses did help in the long run.
> 
> 
> Yep, I think everything happened at just the wrong time.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for understanding guys.



 No problem


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Actually, M'ress said something in Eldish in Keia's post that came up just as you edited, but I edited that out of my summary for fluidity (since it was a reaction to Whinoah, which changed after Whinoah said different things)



Actually it was Seelie . . . M'ress doesn't know Eldish.  I thought it was a cute comment too, then someone attacked <Sniff> 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Actually it was Seelie . . . M'ress doesn't know Eldish.  I thought it was a cute comment too, then someone attacked <Sniff>
> 
> Keia



 Oops, you're right--I meant Seelie  (Of course, that destroys Bront's theory that nobody understands Whinoah's Seelie  )


----------



## Keia

[sblock=RA] Posted, working on spells.  Are spells from CD available, RA?  I know of you dislike for the book, but I do like hawkeye and a couple of the other druid spells.[/sblock]
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=Keia]Some of the spells from the book are okay, so if you find any you want, let me know.  However, I don't let divine casters add spells to their lists from books other than the PH for free (otherwise, they'd gain a huge advantage compared to arcane casters), so I use research costs, but M'ress has plenty of cash, so you'll definitely be fine.  Also, does M'ress have her 2 Spiritsworn Allies from the class feature of the same name? (basically, these are just animals chosen off the Summon Nature's Ally list that you give a name and customise their feats and stats (using default array instead of 11 11 11 10 10 10)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I need to know right now if the axe got thrown?  (Did we truly go into combat rounds?  If so it looks like a lot of talking happened in the course of 6 secounds…)


----------



## Keia

[SBLOCK=Rystil]







			
				Rystil said:
			
		

> Some of the spells from the book are okay, so if you find any you want, let me know.  However, I don't let divine casters add spells to their lists from books other than the PH for free (otherwise, they'd gain a huge advantage compared to arcane casters), so I use research costs, but M'ress has plenty of cash, so you'll definitely be fine.



Far enough, by the way, the money and some of the basic equipment was likely stolen during their escape.  The weapons and armor were hers.  Just didn't think that a large amount of cash would be available to pit gladiators.  I will just reduce the cash accordingly for those spells that get approved by you.



			
				Rystil said:
			
		

> Also, does M'ress have her 2 Spiritsworn Allies from the class feature of the same name? (basically, these are just animals chosen off the Summon Nature's Ally list that you give a name and customise their feats and stats (using default array instead of 11 11 11 10 10 10)



No, I wanted to do that in play - sort of getting back in touch with her former self.  I didn't think they would last long in the pits.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=Keia]







> No, I wanted to do that in play - sort of getting back in touch with her former self. I didn't think they would last long in the pits.



 Cool, and that definitely makes sense--I actually originally was certain that this is why you didn't include Spiritsworn Allies, but I became unsure when I realised you didn't have spells, so I was just making sure 



> Far enough, by the way, the money and some of the basic equipment was likely stolen during their escape. The weapons and armor were hers. Just didn't think that a large amount of cash would be available to pit gladiators. I will just reduce the cash accordingly for those spells that get approved by you.




Cool, that works for me [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I need to know right now if the axe got thrown?  (Did we truly go into combat rounds?  If so it looks like a lot of talking happened in the course of 6 secounds…)



 No, there was no axe thrown.  Nobody actually used a weapon (though M'ress did an unarmed disarm).  Also, talking is a free action .


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I need to know right now if the axe got thrown?  (Did we truly go into combat rounds?  If so it looks like a lot of talking happened in the course of 6 secounds…)



That always seems to happen.  I tried to keep Slagg up to date this time though!!   

Keia

_p.s. In my face-to-face game, I've instituted a 10-15 word limit on 'free action' talking.  Now I don't count words, but it's the idea that's important.  'Free action' talking when it's not your turn, I've limited to less than 10 words, once.

Through three sessions it seems to work rather well.  At least it kept the players aware of the limitation._


----------



## Rystil Arden

> p.s. In my face-to-face game, I've instituted a 10-15 word limit on 'free action' talking. Now I don't count words, but it's the idea that's important. 'Free action' talking when it's not your turn, I've limited to less than 10 words, once.
> 
> Through three sessions it seems to work rather well. At least it kept the players aware of the limitation.




That does make sense.  In one of my more lighthearted 'metasnarky' games, I once had a weak villain who filibustered the party and then insisted that talking was a free action when they tried to attack


----------



## Keia

Neat Simultaneous Posting for Us!!

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Neat Simultaneous Posting for Us!!
> 
> Keia



 Yup--that always seems to happen in Viridian Plague


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, there was no axe thrown.




Ah, I miss read it.

Bront, see how this works?  Ask the OOC questions before posting. 

As for speaking and free actions.  

I woke up to ten new IC posts most of it contains dialog... I have a simple thinking character that doesn't know most of the languages being spoken and since you can only take a free action on your turn he should have ripped someone to shreds…

Be happy that I didn’t but also be kind enough to keep your posts simple (and few) in combat so that I can play my character correctly and not be forced to metagame... Which I duly hate.


----------



## Rystil Arden

It was actually Pleione's turn (I didn't have her initiative up there though), but I believe that speaking is allowed during other people's turns too, within reason.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It was actually Pleione's turn (I didn't have her initiative up there though), but I believe that speaking is allowed during other people's turns too, within reason.



 I think this was rather metagamed (Fine. It happens no wants to watch there character get killed) but I do think its rude to carry on so much without waiting for people to act in combat.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think this was rather metagamed (Fine. It happens no wants to watch there character get killed) but I do think its rude to carry on so much without waiting for people to act in combat.



 Well, as I said, it was Pleione's turn, and since she used her turn to speak (free action) and soothe Slagg, I don't see a problem.  Besides--someone probably had a Will Save spell ready if the worst should happen, and Whinoah was out of Slagg's charging range because she double-moved back.


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think this was rather metagamed (Fine. It happens no wants to watch there character get killed) but I do think its rude to carry on so much without waiting for people to act in combat.



That wasn't combat, BS.  If it was, there would be scattered bodies and pieces of what could be bodies . . . there would be cheering and flowers falling from the sky . . .  

Our arms would be raised and outstretched in victory . . . again!   

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> That wasn't combat, BS.  If it was, there would be scattered bodies and pieces of what could be bodies . . . there would be cheering and flowers falling from the sky . . .
> 
> Our arms would be raised and outstretched in victory . . . again!
> 
> Keia



  That's quite possible.  I've found that in straight combat with no time for pre-buffing, the side with the Tralg usually wins unless the other side has a Will Save spell


----------



## Bront

Keia said:
			
		

> Actually it was Seelie . . . M'ress doesn't know Eldish.  I thought it was a cute comment too, then someone attacked <Sniff>
> 
> Keia



I never attacked, I just threatened to.


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oops, you're right--I meant Seelie  (Of course, that destroys Bront's theory that nobody understands Whinoah's Seelie  )



I simply said no one was saying anything in a language I could understand.  Lots of Lacerta speak, and Feldori speak, but no Eldish or Seelie said to me that got translated


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's quite possible.  I've found that in straight combat with no time for pre-buffing, the side with the Tralg usually wins unless the other side has a Will Save spell



I'm sure that was tried a few times in the pits.  My job is to bonk them in the head for trying something like that . . . and being able to outrun the Tralg while I'm doing it!!  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm sure that was tried a few times in the pits.  My job is to bonk them in the head for trying something like that . . . and being able to outrun the Tralg while I'm doing it!!
> 
> Keia



 I think M'ress and Slagg both have 60' movement, but at least you can run at the same speed, so he can't catch up


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Our arms would be raised and outstretched in victory . . . again!




 true enough.  I did see Initiative go up and Slagg didn't kill anything...  I'm sure all understand my dispointment.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> true enough.  I did see Initiative go up and Slagg didn't kill anything...  I'm sure all understand my dispointment.



 Heh, too true   By the way, is that last speech in Tralg?  It doesn't have an SBLOCK for language.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, too true   By the way, is that last speech in Tralg?  It doesn't have an SBLOCK for language.



 I guess its time to admit a dark problem I have...  I can only effectively put in one sblock a post...  I don't know why but if there's more than one I'm going to mess up one of them. 

I think I’ve fixed it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kallithyia probably would have shot first and asked questions later




Actually, Kalli has a pretty good spot check so she probably would have realized that the nymph was there on her own accord…


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

[SBLOCK=RA]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, not 3/4.  You roll for hit points on IC but keep half rounded down if you roll lower, remember?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Molpe either rolled 3/4 perfectly or I didn't roll... Oops.
> 
> Well, he's got 86 HP but I'm still going to say his rolls weren't all that good...  link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rystil Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Pleione, she's already been useful by summoning allies in the beginning--she's out of healing spells (swapped for summons) and since he was around at 90% health, she figured to save the wand charges for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh.  I think they would have managed to find someone other way down even without her.
> 
> (Just Kidding)  I am curious as to how long I will have a cohort that won't/can't talk to my character... Like IC days or what not.  [/SBLOCK]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Going to be out for a few hours…


----------



## Erekose13

My goodness, that was an insane number of posts in the last 12 hours!  Only just caught up on all the OOC stuff.  I tried to keep up with IC stuff as it was happening, but didn't need to get involved in the end. Its kind of funny that the observer speaks almost every language spoken in that convo (all except Tralg).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Erekose, yeah we all scoff at the once a day posting...


----------



## Erekose13

Dont mind more than once a day, but I just read through 3 pages of ooc talk there...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Dont mind more than once a day, but I just read through 3 pages of ooc talk there...



 Erekose, I've walked in on 3 pages of OOC chat and NONE of it dealt with the game in question...  

RA:  Hey what's the base speed for a tralg?  I'm thinking 30 feet but i know some large creatures have a base of 40.


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=BS]86 isn't that bad for rolls --that's a lot of HP.  As for Pleione, she's still learning, but she can talk a little bit of Tralg.  Tralg base speed is 30.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA: [sblock] Cool.  I’ll have Slagg updated in the RG.    Only thing else that I think I need to tell you is that his Initiative is +4 as he gets a +2 from Quick Reconnoiter. (you missed it originally, as I didn’t have it listed, and I wasn’t sure if you have you own off line copies to work from.  ) [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=BS]You're right--I did know that the feat does that, but I missed it because I just read your initiative off the line that had initiative [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA: [sblock]I know.  It was my fault.  Just wanted to make sure your copy (if you have a copy) was right.  [/sblock]


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Actually, Kalli has a pretty good spot check so she probably would have realized that the nymph was there on her own accord…



The description only had you carrying her, and I somehow got the impression you had her in your hand untill you mentioned the saddle.  I guess I should have peeked at your character sheet.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> The description only had you carrying her, and I somehow got the impression you had her in your hand untill you mentioned the saddle.  I guess I should have peeked at your character sheet.



 I don't remember that description.  

He might have been carrying her in his hand for a second or two…  He scooped her up and deposited her on his back/shoulders/saddle area pretty quickly though. 

but hey he didn't killer you character so it's all good.


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=BS]I just keep an extra browser open to the result of filtering the RG forum for Spelljamming [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don't remember that description.
> 
> He might have been carrying her in his hand for a second or two…  He scooped her up and deposited her on his back/shoulders/saddle area pretty quickly though.
> 
> but hey he didn't killer you character so it's all good.



It was a RA translation, wasn't very specific, so probably my imagination as much as anything.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA, ah cool that would work.  

Bront, very true but there was still no Fay Wray screaming though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Night All.


----------



## Bront

Night


----------



## Rystil Arden

Night BS and Bront


----------



## Bront

I was saying Night to BS


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I was saying Night to BS



 Oh


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

ENworld is back up.   (Obviously, but I’m hopefully tossing out some email notifications with this post.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> ENworld is back up.   (Obviously, but I’m hopefully tossing out some email notifications with this post.)



 Thanks--I see it, but I actually need a nap now


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Thanks--I see it, but I actually need a nap now



 Slacker...   

I guess I could go and take a nap myself... 

RA: [sblock]Anyhow, my wife will probably be home before you get up (and we'll be back to sharing) so I guess making lots of progress with Kalli wasn't in the cards...   (Crappy ENworld server.)

Also do you have any plans for posting with Pleione since she just got dragged away from the others? [/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13

gah. just as enworld comes up my office looses connectivity for 4 hours.  back now but only 30mins till christmas party


----------



## unleashed

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> gah. just as enworld comes up my office looses connectivity for 4 hours.  back now but only 30mins till christmas party




Well all I can say is at least it went down while I was asleep this time.


----------



## Keia

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> gah. just as enworld comes up my office looses connectivity for 4 hours.  back now but only 30mins till christmas party



Enjoy . . . the first year in seven years I would have been able to attend ours . . . and they cancel it <Sigh>  must have realized I could have gone.  :\ 

Keia


----------



## Bront

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> gah. just as enworld comes up my office looses connectivity for 4 hours.  back now but only 30mins till christmas party



My company chrismas party was held 2 weeks ago  :\   on my normal day off :\ 40 miles from my house :\ and were charging $20 a head :\

So I didn't go


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront, I hear ya, I went 1 out of 9.  Never felt like I was missing anything.  (Yay! drunk sailors… Like they need to celebrate the holidays to do that?  )


----------



## Bront

Not sure if that's the norm, this is my first year with these guys.  the other place i worked had cool parties (one exec got canned for getting drunk at the party and harrassing several women, using the excuse it was part of his biker costume, we had his dancing on video at one point).  But working 3rd shift, these things are not afforded to us.


----------



## Keia

Bront,

Don't mean to be messing with you about the bow (much ). . . We're going through culture shock a bit. 

Keia


----------



## Keia

[sblock=RA & BS] Rystil, Slagg and I have been tossing around some traditions and pit ideas and I wanted to get some feedback or let us know if we're going to far or something wouldn't happen.

For example, I would think that as pit gladiators, if we defeated a foe, we kept the weapons (or rather the stable would keep the weapons, most likely trading them back to get things back of their own - or for more money).

Almost a you keep what you kill, but not quite.  

There's more . . . but this is relative in the IC thread currently[/sblock]Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

[sblock=RA & Keia] 







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil, Slagg and I have been tossing around some traditions and pit ideas and I wanted to get some feedback or let us know if we're going to far or something wouldn't happen.




Slagg and I?  Ouch.  That hurt!  



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Almost a you keep what you kill, but not quite.




It's also a don’t tug on superman's cape kind of thing.  Slagg sees no reason to give her back her bow, at least in one piece.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> There's more . . . but this is relative in the IC thread currently



Yeah, I didn't work on the working Pleione into our history better at all.  I transcribed 22 pages of posts to a thread on groovy. Ugh. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=Keia and BS]That makes sense and is typical of most of the gladiatorial pits from which M'ress and Slagg came.  Specifically, the gladiators were allowed to keep their opponents weapon if they wanted it and didn't have a weapon of that type, and it was the more-expensive armour that was used for ransom or money by the stable [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA and Keia: [sblock]







			
				RA said:
			
		

> Cat-girl instead of Feldori




Oh I got it OOC.  Though it's slightly wrong as the little Feldori isn't a Catgirl.  She's a kitten.  M'ress is a Catgirl. [/sblock]


----------



## Bront

Keia said:
			
		

> Bront,
> 
> Don't mean to be messing with you about the bow (much ). . . We're going through culture shock a bit.
> 
> Keia



Yeah, it just happens to be a sensitive spot for her, that and one other item she has.

Of course, the keep away game is a personal pet peve of mine (probably victemized by it way to often as a kid), but trying to not let that influence her IC much.


----------



## Keia

Bront said:
			
		

> Of course, the keep away game is a personal pet peve of mine (probably victemized by it way to often as a kid), but trying to not let that influence her IC much.



Hang in there . . . a post on the way - though you may not like it 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, it just happens to be a sensitive spot for her, that and one other item she has.



My character's sensitive spot is having bows pointed at him...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Hang in there . . . a post on the way - though you may not like it
> 
> Keia



 Poor Whinoah--a big rampaging man and then she loses her bow?  Not her day


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Poor Whinoah--a big rampaging man and then she loses her bow?  Not her day



 Slagg spells it Whine oh...


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> My character's sensitive spot is having bows pointed at him...



No one ever bothered to tell her not to shoot till after she had been disarmed.  Otherwise, she likely would have held her attack.

[sblock=RA]I have a very bad feeling about this.  Whinoah will see refusal to give back her bow as the man controlling M'ress at worse, and at best, will be unwilling to trust them further till they do.

I'll admit, this is a realy big peve of mine, but it's the item from her Soul Mother she's looking for that she has (the ring was her other Soul Mother's).

it doesn't help I'm getting yelled at at work for co-workers going on a coffee run :\[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=Bront]I knew something like this could be an issue...that's why I made the prophecy more vague   Hopefully, she gets the bow back, but as Vanitri probably knows, it is gladiator tradition (with slight variations in different places) to keep and/or ransom back the arms and armour of defeated opponents  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

[sblock=RA]I'm still bummed that I didn't get a response from my "So, do you have any spare bow strings?" question.  I thought it was a very leading question . . . would have been fun to see what was said - ah well.  Sometimes they are just lost in the posting frenzy 

Keia[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=Keia]Yep, it might have been funny   Of course, if you snap the bow that is Whinoah's treasured memento from her missing Soul Mother, it probably won't be as funny  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

[SBLOCK=RA]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I knew something like this could be an issue...that's why I made the prophecy more vague   Hopefully, she gets the bow back, but as Vanitri probably knows, it is gladiator tradition (with slight variations in different places) to keep and/or ransom back the arms and armour of defeated opponents



Actualy, it wasn't, or at least not in those pits.  Your stuff was your own, and not subject to seisure by another slave.  Though, granted, those pits were different.  They only got money, and the occasional gift from the crowd.

This would be the first time I've ever heard of something like that, though admittedly I don't spend much time in fighting pits in any game I've ever played. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13

Well this was just a beer party in the office. The big corporate one was last weekend. I really didnt want to go to the big 1500+ party. Too many people, heard I didnt miss much either, apparently the food was terrible, the band too loud, and way too many people.  The little office party was fun though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=Bront]Those were some pretty darn civil gladiator pits then   Even knights agreeing to a dueling challenge in the Middle Ages would forfeit armour (and horse sometimes) to the winner.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Well this was just a beer party in the office. The big corporate one was last weekend. I really didnt want to go to the big 1500+ party. Too many people, heard I didnt miss much either, apparently the food was terrible, the band too loud, and way too many people.  The little office party was fun though.



 Cool, oh and [SBLOCK=Erekose13]I'll assume Obscurity wants to observe for now, though still visible and waiting on them to progress to her, unless you post otherwise [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

[SBLOCK=RA]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Those were some pretty darn civil gladiator pits then   Even knights agreeing to a dueling challenge in the Middle Ages would forfeit armour (and horse sometimes) to the winner.



That's news to me.

But yes, particularly given you could willingly sell yourself into the pits.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=Bront]Yup, it's true, although since knights were often rather attached to their armour and horse, they would typically pay a ransom to get it back if they could.  Heck, this was even true for the majority of jousting tournaments, which allowed the sponsor to not have to really even offer a prize beyond glory [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=Erekose13]I'll assume Obscurity wants to observe for now, though still visible and waiting on them to progress to her, unless you post otherwise [/SBLOCK]




[sblock=Rystil]For the most part. Who is the other feldori that guided M'ress and the others in?[/sblock]


----------



## Keia

[sblock=BS & RA]The familiar glint was that M'ress was defending herself . . . or others, typically verbally.

I wouldn't think that M'ress would have survived without a strong defense mechanism . . . and a bit of attitude.

Also, Ra, if it will help . . . M'ress would likely consider a solemn vow on her soul mother not to harm the tralg without provocation such as being damaged by him (with intent) to be good enough.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia

Sorry about the long post . . . and I'm starting to tail off here.  A post or two quick and I'm done for the night.  

Take care all,
Keia


----------



## Bront

[sblock=RA]This is bothering me more than it should, and realy not sure why.  I think I'm just on edge after being yelled at for somone else making a coffee run for the entire team 2 and a half hours into his shift while we have overlaping coverage.  I'll try to be calmer and more objective about it.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=Bront]Don't sweat it, it always sucks when things happen and it isn't your fault 

Keia mentioned that M'ress would consider a vow on her Soul Mother not to harm Slagg without provocation to be good enough. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=Erekose13]Obscurity recognises her as Jihrri, a young girl from the village.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=Keia]I agree.  M'ress was probably gentler and kinder before her slavery in the pits, but it seems like she would have changed in just the way you are portraying her from her experiences there [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Got to give the wife the PC for a bit…  

RA: [sblock]Please don’t let them go so far that my character’s actions won’t matter…  I’ll be back in about an hour.  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia

[SBLOCK=Rystil Arden]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I agree.  M'ress was probably gentler and kinder before her slavery in the pits, but it seems like she would have changed in just the way you are portraying her from her experiences there



Thanks, Rystil.

I've thought quite a bit about M'ress and her personality.  Zykovian is firmly set in my mind (almost from the background) as is Yuriko (especially after the prologue time).

M'ress is a bit different, and the internal struggles I expect to spill forth on occasion - at least initially.  I told BS elsewhere that I've given no thought on where M'ress is going - Gladiator or Animist or something else entirely.  Her experiences will define her over the course of the next several weeks, just as he rpast has defined her - to an extent.

I feel that Pleione actually reminded her of her life before, and that triggered the need to escape - for her benefit more than Slagg's or mine.  The hope to preserve the nymph and not have her affected by the pits as M'ress had been.

By the way, does Pleione have anything to say on the goings on?

Nite!
Keia [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Off to bed now!

catch you in the morning (10-11ish)  Maybe King Kong tomorrow - YAY!!

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=Keia]Hmm...that definitely is making sense for me, as far as her motivations and the sudden urge to escape.  As to Pleione, she has been listening and hoping that the situation will diffuse itself, since she sees that as being more healthy than having her go in and diffuse it, but she was definitely going to say something if they tried to break Whinoah's bow or something like that.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

[sblock=RA] There will be no breaking - M'ress will respect the bow, the first time.  She really sees taking the bow as saving the nymph's life.  So to have the Lacerta accuse her of other things might cause sparks . . . I even tried to warn a bit with the little stuff said earlier.

I'm off to bed to think things through and maybe find a way to diffuse them - if Pleione would help it would be a help - either way I'll come up with something - I alway do.

On DT - Our latest posts may be cause for new threads and the like.  I don't think the sblocks who be good . . . and the thread is long anyway - are we close to moving forward?

Take care - and as always - great job with your games

Keia
_Typing way too many wrong keys - must sleep_[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=Keia]I agree--if and when the party splits, we should make two threads [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

BTW, I am sorry this escilated to what it did, and do hope we can resolve it.

I'm a bit on edge now due to work issues, sorry if that has effected anyone, though I've tried to not let it effect her IC.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, I am sorry this escalated to what it did, and do hope we can resolve it.




I'm not seeing it.  Slagg's not reasonable when people point weapons at him with the intent of shooting him.  (Aim action)



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I'm a bit on edge now due to work issues, sorry if that has effected anyone, though I've tried to not let it effect her IC.



No need to be.  This started yesterday with the editing of the post to a more aggressive stance.

RA: [sblock]what language did Pleione speak in?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=BS]Eldish--forgot that Slagg is the only one who doesn't speak it, so I edited in an SBLOCK.  See, you're helping me add more SBLOCKs to the world [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Did you mean that in Eldish?  I thought M'ress couldn't speak Eldish and had mentioned that before?  we've been talking in Seelie which everyone seems to understand except Slagg.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Did you mean that in Eldish?  I thought M'ress couldn't speak Eldish and had mentioned that before?  we've been talking in Seelie which everyone seems to understand except Slagg.



 You're right!  Should've been Seelie--I got Eldish and Seelie mixed up as the lingua franca


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No need to be.  This started yesterday with the editing of the post to a more aggressive stance.



I've explained that one before, and if I had posted a seperate post her reaction after seeing more, we'd be in the same place, because it would have come in around when Keia made his post too.

It happened, we'll deal with it, learn from it, and move on.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I've explained that one before, and if I had posted a seperate post her reaction after seeing more, we'd be in the same place, because it would have come in around when Keia made his post too.
> 
> It happened, we'll deal with it, learn from it, and move on.



 I think you should cool down a little bit...  No need to be so hostile.  (Epically when you just apologized.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I've explained that one before, and if I had posted a seperate post her reaction after seeing more, we'd be in the same place, because it would have come in around when Keia made his post too.
> 
> It happened, we'll deal with it, learn from it, and move on.



 Yup, it would have come in just before Keia's post even if it hadn't been an edit


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think you should cool down a little bit...  No need to be so hostile.  (Epically when you just apologized.)



 I don't really see his post as being hostile.  We're all friends here.  Let's work under that assumption, okay


----------



## unleashed

Nice SBOLOCKS you had there Bront.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Nice SBOLOCKS you had there Bront.



The SBlokes didn't work


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't really see his post as being hostile.  We're all friends here.  Let's work under that assumption, okay




I honesty think he was but I'm willing to forgive on this.    

For the record: The post was edited an hour and 12 minutes after he originally put it up (I think Keia shouldn't be blamed like he was above) and the point of my comment was the more aggressive stance not the edit it self.

The stance got the standoff.  Trust me I've seen only the posts from one side of things.  I know exactly when it went bad.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I honesty think he was but I'm willing to forgive on this.
> 
> For the record: The post was edited an hour and 12 minutes after he originally put it up (I think Keia shouldn't be blamed like he was above) and the point of my comment was the more aggressive stance not the edit it self.
> 
> The stance got the standoff.  Trust me I've seen only the posts from one side of things.  I know exactly when it went bad.



 I really don't think anyone blamed Keia--there's nothing to blame at all:  Keia's post came out at about the same time as new info, that's a coincidence but of course no one was at fault there, certainly not Keia who was trying to help.

Even so, I can see what you are saying that the aggressive stance precipitated the stand-off, and you are right.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I honesty think he was but I'm willing to forgive on this.
> 
> For the record: The post was edited an hour and 12 minutes after he originally put it up (I think Keia shouldn't be blamed like he was above) and the point of my comment was the more aggressive stance not the edit it self.



It wasn't.

I already appologised for the edit much earier, though as RA and I have said, things are probably where they would have been, as if I'd posted again, it would have shown up around when Keia posted anyway, likely creating the same scenario.


			
				Bront said:
			
		

> It happened, we'll deal with it, learn from it, and move on.



Repeated, as apparently it was misunderstood.  
-It happened - so we can't change it now
-we'll deal with it - or more correctly at this point, we have delt with it,
-learn from it - Next time I'll post again, even if I was the previous post.
-and move on - No need to dwell on it or keep bringing it up.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> -and move on - No need to dwell on it or keep bringing it up.



If you add ask the OOC questions first then yes I would agree…    (If you don’t learn the correct lesion than nothing has been gained.)

It's not fair to the other players for you to do this:


> -learn from it - Next time I'll post again, even if I was the previous post.




When Post B contradicts everything in Post A.

And since I wasn't understood.  At no point did I blame the editing.  It simply their for time reference.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Getting tried...  I'll try to hang for another post or two (in all games) but no guarantees.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront, email replied too. 

Night.  (Looks like the posts finaly dried up.)


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Bront, email replied too.
> 
> Night.  (Looks like the posts finaly dried up.)




No...Rystil just posted.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> No...Rystil just posted.



 Ah?  And so did you…   (am I tying up your posting again?)


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ah?  And so did you…   (am I tying up your posting again?)




Well I've got to think I'm pretty close to moving on as I'm almost where I was going (vague much).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I've got to think I'm pretty close to moving on as I'm almost where I was going (vague much).



 Okay…  I look at one more post then.  (The one RA has up now.)


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay…  I look at one more post then.  (The one RA has up now.)




Dont push on my account, I can wait another day if need be...go to sleep.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Dont push on my account, I can wait another day if need be...go to sleep.



 Yeah, you’re going to have too. : lol:

Bront, I replied back again.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, you’re going to have too. : lol:
> 
> Bront, I replied back again.



Got it


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> No...Rystil just posted.



Why do you look so unhappy about this?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Why do you look so unhappy about this?



 Whenever Rystil posts, someone somewhere in the world dies


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Why do you look so unhappy about this?




It just looked so promising...like I was going to get to move on...what can I say it's been a _very_ slow day.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Whenever Rystil posts, someone somewhere in the world dies



Oddly enough, that's probably true.    

Not that it's your fault...   

Is it?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Oddly enough, that's probably true.
> 
> Not that it's your fault...
> 
> Is it?



 I'm draining their life in a massive ritual


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm draining their life in a massive ritual



Lhyzra?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Lhyzra?



 Who, me? :innocent:


----------



## Keia

Whew! that was ugly. <my post>

So as soon as we teach the Tralg Seelie, we can get rid of some sblocks   

Keia


----------



## Keia

[sblock=RA]I think that last post should set everything okay - I had to do it in one post because I didn't want people reacting to the beginning before I could resolve anything.  

In thought, M'rss needed to trade the bow . . . that was the way things were done . . . but if she were to abandon it, then the nymph could reclaim it.  So she didn't give it to her - in M'ress's head it was a value issue . . . and she was trading it back for goodwill.

I don't think M'ress ever mentioned breaking the bow - she thought about it and Slagg said it should be broken - but M'ress had no intention, after the battle tension, passed of breaking it.

Just wanted to get my thoughts out there to you.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront

Keia said:
			
		

> Whew! that was ugly. <my post>
> 
> So as soon as we teach the Tralg Seelie, we can get rid of some sblocks
> 
> Keia



It worked 

Yeah, get to it Tralgie boy 

Things will get smoother, introductions can be a bit rough.


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=Keia]I agree, hopefully everything will be set straight now   Makes sense to me on motivation, and hopefully this next posts makes things...interesting [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

[sblock=RA]It should - I'm going to wait for BS and unleashed <whom M'ress mocked a little bit> to post from what we just did that way we don't move too far.  

Keia[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=Keia]Cool, makes sense.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

K, I'm heading to bed.  Whinoah's parked, and realy, if something needs to happen before she parks, that's fine, if not, she'll probably be up there for a while.

The good vines are farther up, right RA?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> K, I'm heading to bed.  Whinoah's parked, and realy, if something needs to happen before she parks, that's fine, if not, she'll probably be up there for a while.
> 
> The good vines are farther up, right RA?



 Yup, they're up a level   G'night


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Got it



Replied back…


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Yay!  RA is here!  Come save me from the deep dark depression that is Kansas City Chiefs' football…


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA: hey your missed an sblock code in this post: link 

I didn’t read it.  Pretty color though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA: hey your missed an sblock code in this post: link
> 
> I didn’t read it.  Pretty color though.



 Thanks


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Thanks



You're welcome.  

Hey!  If a see a code error like that do you want me to ‘report’ it or just edit it quickly and fix it?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You're welcome.
> 
> Hey!  If a see a code error like that do you want me to ‘report’ it or just edit it quickly and fix it?



 Reporting is better--that helps you to not have to read it


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Reporting is better--that helps you to not have to read it



 Sounds good but I could take my glasses off and fix the coding errors…  Of course I can’t be held responsible for any errors I cause in my blindness.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sounds good but I could take my glasses off and fix the coding errors…  Of course I can’t be held responsible for any errors I cause in my blindness.



 Yup, who knows--Suddenly, ]/SBLOCK] could become "Slagg finds a Tome of +5 Strength[/SBLOCK] 

Edit:  Actually, given his illiteracy, that would be ironic and funny


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, who knows--Suddenly, ]/SBLOCK] could become "Slagg finds a Tome of +5 Strength[/SBLOCK]
> 
> Edit:  Actually, given his illiteracy, that would be ironic and funny



  That sounds like me…  Wishing for something he probably can’t even use…  He’s illiterate right?

Edit: Oops started posting based upon the email...  Yeah it does him no good. 

So do you track what languages magical books are in since there is no true common language?  (Like the above tome?)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That sounds like me…  Wishing for something he probably can’t even use…  He’s illiterate right?
> 
> Edit: Oops started posting based upon the email...  Yeah it does him no good.
> 
> So do you track what languages magical books are in since there is no true common language?  (Like the above tome?)



 Yup, I do track that


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, I do track that



 Cool.  Shutting up now so I can get a Three in the Boat update.


----------



## Bront

[sblock=OOC by the tree]Is she getting symbiosis from this wind? or is it not natural enough?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=Bront]It's natural--it's spirit power [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA: I sent you an email.  Please respond.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA: I sent you an email.  Please respond.



 Replied.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Replied.



 Replied back…  (Just what I wanted OOC stuff and no IC updates… :\ )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Replied back…  (Just what I wanted OOC stuff and no IC updates… :\ )



 And another


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And another



 Replied back.  (Should be the final nail in this coffin.)


----------



## Keia

I . . . posted !!

But won't be on long . . . tired, GMing f-t-f game tomorrow, up early <sigh> busy times.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Replied back.  (Should be the final nail in this coffin.)



 Okey dokey


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> I . . . posted !!
> 
> But won't be on long . . . tired, GMing f-t-f game tomorrow, up early <sigh> busy times.
> 
> Keia



 That's cool--I did a quick response just in case you're still here


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's cool--I did a quick response just in case you're still here



 I tossed one up too.


----------



## Bront

Keia said:
			
		

> I . . . posted !!
> 
> But won't be on long . . . tired, GMing f-t-f game tomorrow, up early <sigh> busy times.
> 
> Keia



Bah, sleep is for the week.  Muhaha


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Bah, sleep is for the week.  Muhaha



 days or ends?


----------



## Keia

Bront said:
			
		

> Bah, sleep is for the week.  Muhaha



Who said anything about sleep?   

Nite everyone!
Keia

_p.s. was a great game!!_


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Who said anything about sleep?
> 
> Nite everyone!
> Keia
> 
> _p.s. was a great game!!_



 Cool, it's always good when FtF games work out well   I'm even going to get to GM one next week...err wait, it's this week as of 25 minutes ago, isn't it? ...wish I could play though.


----------



## Bront

Keia said:
			
		

> Who said anything about sleep?
> 
> Nite everyone!
> Keia
> 
> _p.s. was a great game!!_



Even better.

And glad it was goodn.  Night


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> days or ends?



Ends, which for me are Monday and Tuesday


----------



## Keia

[sblock=RA] oooh, tough question.  M'ress has no idea, I would assume.  Something for me to think about.

Have a good night - posting will be light for me tomorrow . . . and my psion is mostly done for your darkness game . . . she's fragile at 1st.

Keia[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=Keia]You too, I'll probably be lighter on posting too--studying for final on Tuesday and packing for flight on Tuesday.  Yay!  Cool about the Psion, and thankfully Vigour and other fun powers help with fragility [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13

And 'lo she doth appear.


----------



## Bront

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> And 'lo she doth appear.



Did you appear in the tree (IE, 15' up?) or at the base?

Edit: Nevermind, that Treyah in the tree, who wasn't


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Fading fast…  Probably one IC post left in me.  (Unleashed you should be happy to be posting again.  )


----------



## Erekose13

on the ground near Trayah. sorry, i didnt have many posts tonight, my son decided that he didnt feel like sleep yet and i had to help convince him otherwise.


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Fading fast…  Probably one IC post left in me.  (Unleashed you should be happy to be posting again.  )




I'm posting all over the place...


----------



## Bront

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> on the ground near Trayah. sorry, i didnt have many posts tonight, my son decided that he didnt feel like sleep yet and i had to help convince him otherwise.



Yeah, I figured it out.

BTW, updated my sheet with what we talked about earlier RA.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, I figured it out.
> 
> BTW, updated my sheet with what we talked about earlier RA.



 Okey dokey


----------



## Bront

Unleashed: There's more to the "and Stars" part (or I think there is), but Whinoah doesn't know it.


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Unleashed: There's more to the "and Stars" part (or I think there is), but Whinoah doesn't know it.




Well that's what Trayah and the elder decidied it meant anyway.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well that's what Trayah and the elder decidied it meant anyway.



Yup, that's the obvious answer.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Yup, that's the obvious answer.



 Yup, and the elder and Trayah couldn't reasonably have any reason to suspect anything beyond the obvious one


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, and the elder and Trayah couldn't reasonably have any reason to suspect anything beyond the obvious one



Nor Whinoah


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Nor Whinoah



 True


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, and the elder and Trayah couldn't reasonably have any reason to suspect anything beyond the obvious one




What has this character got a gem in it too.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> What has this character got a gem in it too.



 Nope


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, and the elder and Trayah couldn't reasonably have any reason to suspect anything beyond the obvious one



They can’t be doing any worse than Slagg…  Who couldn’t figure out who he was in the prophecy.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> They can’t be doing any worse than Slagg…  Who couldn’t figure out who he was in the prophecy.



As long as he didn't think he was the Maiden of the Wind and Stars 

er, um, he didn't did he?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> er, um, he didn't did he?



No he thought Pleione was the maiden, and M'ress was the cat...  There was nothing left for me to be.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No he thought Pleione was the maiden, and M'ress was the cat...  There was nothing left for me to be.



 

He's big enough to be the three from the falling star


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

True enough...  

The large Tralg seems completely baffled by the revelation as he knew his age, "Slag not three!  Slagg eight!"


----------



## Bront

k, bed time for me, got a family christmas thing tonight  , and that's interupting my Bears game


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> k, bed time for me, got a family christmas thing tonight  , and that's interupting my Bears game



 Nighty night.   I guess I’m truly alone now…   (I should have stayed up till 4 AM to get more posts in.  )


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nighty night.   I guess I’m truly alone now…   (I should have stayed up till 4 AM to get more posts in.  )




Yep, you might as well, Rystil went around 5:30am (eastern).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yep, you might as well, Rystil went around 5:30am (eastern).



 Yeah, knew that after about 15 secounds on being on the forum this morning.


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, knew that after about 15 secounds on being on the forum this morning.




Well I didn't know if he'd managed to pop back on at some point after I went, and before you got back.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I didn't know if he'd managed to pop back on at some point after I went, and before you got back.



 True enough.


----------



## Keia

Sorry, no posting yesterday from me.  R/L game, shopping for christmas, family stuff and much much more!!  

Back tomorrow. - - err later today!
Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Back tomorrow.



Slacker…  (And you know why you are!  ) I guess Slagg can keep himself entertained with Pleione in classic and original King Kong fashion… 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> - - err later today!




Cool!  I still have 30 minutes left in my Sunday!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Sorry, no posting yesterday from me.  R/L game, shopping for christmas, family stuff and much much more!!
> 
> Back tomorrow. - - err later today!
> Keia



 No worries--I'll be studying and packing on Monday myself, then testing and flying on Tuesday.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

[SBLOCK= Rystil Arden] 







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Purrr purrr purrrrr?  Purr purrr purrrrrr purr purr purr purrr purrr purr purrrrr, Slagg."




  To funny. Sounds like a kitty cat wants to get petted to me…  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=BS]It's the way the language of the Feldori sounds to Slagg [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

[SBLOCK=Rystil Arden]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's the way the language of the Feldori sounds to Slagg



Cool.   That brings up an interesting question…  Does Slagg no instinctively (ya know in that animal sense way) that Feldori cann't be impregnated by him or not?  (I’m assuming that he can sense it from Pleione cause he can though the “complexity” of it are lost on him.) [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=BS]He couldn't know instinctively about Pleione or the Feldori.  However, Pleione may have told him about her.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

[sblock=RA]Caught the sblock to slagg in my quoting . . . purr, purr purr - too funny!![/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=Keia]Yup, I figured that was probably a Slagg's-eye-view of the situation [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

[sblock=Everyone but RA]
Nothing important, but it's about time someone made an Sblock like this, right? [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

[SBLOCK=Rystil Arden]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He couldn't know instinctively about Pleione or the Feldori.  However, Pleione may have told him about her.



Cool and judging by Pleione's lack of "Tralg Talking" probably makes it unlikely. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Night All.


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Night All.



Nite BS . . . and good morning!!

Keia


----------



## Keia

[sblock=RA]Couple of things:

Are there customary greetings / departures for the Feldoru tribes.  Is there a particular way to address the cheiftainess?  Knowing she was a close friend, does that change anything?

As for Sirra, I think M'ress has been in the Pits too long.  M'ress gets kidnapped, Sirra becomes cheiftain and all I can think is motive, opportunity . . . <sigh>  That's what I get for returning home to a years old mystery.

How long has it been that she was gone - I've alway had it in my head that it's been about 6-8 years at least, but I'm flexible.

Keia[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Nite BS . . . and good morning!!




Morning Keia!


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=Keia]Customary farewells include things like 'May the spirits guide your path'.  You would normally address the chieftainess as 'Chieftainess' to show respect, but if she is a friend, she may be talking to you on a friendly level, in which case you would just use the name. 



> As for Sirra, I think M'ress has been in the Pits too long. M'ress gets kidnapped, Sirra becomes cheiftain and all I can think is motive, opportunity . . . <sigh> That's what I get for returning home to a years old mystery.



 Hmmm...very paranoid 



> How long has it been that she was gone - I've alway had it in my head that it's been about 6-8 years at least, but I'm flexible.




It can be as long as you want.  I had also figured it was a bit shy of 10 years.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Keia, you have e-mail.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia, any IC posts in this game would be appreciated too!


----------



## Keia

[sblock=BS and RA]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Keia, any IC posts in this game would be appreciated too!



Sorry for the delay, just trying to figure out how to reply to Slagg and his 'I have no choice' attitude . [/sblock]

Keia


----------



## Keia

Bront said:
			
		

> Keia, you have e-mail.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.




Looking it over now - expect a reply in a few!

Keia


----------



## Keia

Keia said:
			
		

> Looking it over now - expect a reply in a few!




and replied! 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

[sblock=Keia and RA]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay, just trying to figure out how to reply to Slagg and his 'I have no choice' attitude .




Oh that's simple...  Pretend that M'ress is your wife and that you’re Slagg.  Now would she drag you off to the in-laws or not?    [/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13

[sblock=RA]Not much time in game has passed since Obscurity left to gather her gear.  How long to don her armor and return? Can I come back now or would that seem a little incongruous.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=Erekose13]Her armour is pretty light and quick to don, so she could probably make it back around now, if you like [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Keia said:
			
		

> and replied!
> 
> Keia



Thanks 

You're welcome to help more, since Kylara is MIA still.  Though that's been the first "problem child" of a character I've had to deal with.  The others have been pretty much on the up and up.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Though that's been the first "problem child" of a character I've had to deal with...



It wasn't me!!!!

RA:[sblock] Just to confirm Kallithyia is on hold cause she sleeping, right?  Or did I miss something? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=BS]If you post that she leaves and goes to sleep, which at this point she is probably too exhausted not to do, then yes, she'll be on hold.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13

[sblock=RA]does her chainmail bikini actually do anything armor wise?  hopefully its not too restrictive for spellcasting/sneaking.  I didnt actually have any stats for it and just assumed it was clothing.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=Erekose13]It is generally just protective clothing without an AC bonus (but can be enchanted like either armour or a wondrous item, your choice), although leather or cotton are more common, and metal is rare on this world.  Of course, it might be Mojiin Greenweave instead of metal though.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13

[sblock=RA]Ooo greenweave sounds cool, how much for just the skimpy piece of clothing? I think I still had quite a few credits left.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

[SBLOCK=Rystil Arden]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If you post that she leaves and goes to sleep, which at this point she is probably too exhausted not to do, then yes, she'll be on hold.



Cool.  I didn't post her arrival at her cabin (I wasn't sure if you had anything planned) but I will do so here shortly. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=Erekose13]Greenweave is very light, and since it is skimpy, I would imagine that it might weigh perhaps one half pound all told.  That's only 150 Credits, and it is very stylish and an exotic material [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13

[sblock=RA]ok cool. I'll add one to her inventory. She'll keep it for later, feeling ever so slightly more protected in mail (haha). [/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13

[sblock=RA]Keia is inquiring what tribe Rrowanne is from.  What is the name of the tribe that she has insinuated herself into?  If it doesn't have a name what are some the tribal naming conventions and I'll make it up?[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed

Why do the dice hate me so much?


----------



## unleashed

Why do the dice continue to hate me?  

Trayah's chances of survival aren't looking good, as he pretty much has nothing left.


----------



## Bront

Tpk?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Tpk?



 It could be close.  I have the feeling M'ress may be able to solo one of these barely.  If it isn't a TPK, it will be entirely Trayah's doing with the quick Entangle.


----------



## Bront

If not, it's been nice knowing you all


----------



## Rystil Arden

I will also say up front that barring unexpected delays, this is the last encounter you should have to deal with before the Lyrithian Copse.  And as Trayah can tell you afterwards, this was not a random encounter


----------



## Keia

Not looking good . . . that's for certain.


----------



## Rystil Arden

It's true.  D&D is built in such a way that it is extremely difficult to do something with a war of attrition like this.  It is interesting to me to see how it goes, as what began as easy encounters that the group could squash become harder and harder.  Anyways, it'll be a close call!


----------



## Erekose13

Those of us still bleeding are getting closer to the threshold are we not. By my count I believe that Obscurity is at -8. With a con of 11, I believe she can go to -11 (you were using AE death rules right?)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Those of us still bleeding are getting closer to the threshold are we not. By my count I believe that Obscurity is at -8. With a con of 11, I believe she can go to -11 (you were using AE death rules right?)



 Correct--except that she has more Con than you expect thanks to that 'thing' that happened


----------



## unleashed

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Those of us still bleeding are getting closer to the threshold are we not. By my count I believe that Obscurity is at -8. With a con of 11, I believe she can go to -11 (you were using AE death rules right?)



Yeah, Trayah's coming.


----------



## Keia

M'ress is trying to reduce the number of attacks - killing the sorely wounded one, then going after the lightly wounded one.  Advancing Blows should be getting into the fun +3 +4 range, if it isn't there already - can get to +5.


----------



## Erekose13

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Correct--except that she has more Con than you expect thanks to that 'thing' that happened





oooh right i forgot about that.  bonus!


----------



## Bront

Did Whinoah stabilize?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Did Whinoah stabilize?



 Pleione healed her earlier in the fight.


----------



## Bront

I must have missed that.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I must have missed that.



 Post 336


----------



## Bront

Sweet!  -1!  Let me back in there


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Sweet!  -1!  Let me back in there



 Now, now--you know my policy on healing and waking up   The only reason that enemies haven't been taking that one extra attack to completely kill unconscious opponents is because they expect that an opponent who goes down stays down, at least for the fight.  Multiply that by the number of times each character has gone unconscious, and only M'ress would still be alive


----------



## Bront

Keia, Cade's waiting on you in IA


----------



## Keia

Bront said:
			
		

> Keia, Cade's waiting on you in IA




Didn't receive a notification . . .  I'm on it!! 

Keia
_hoping the entangle holds or the panther gets a case of the misses._


----------



## Bront

Keia said:
			
		

> Didn't receive a notification . . .  I'm on it!!
> 
> Keia
> _hoping the entangle holds or the panther gets a case of the misses._



Was a few days ago, no biggie


----------



## Keia

All replied an' stuff - silly work tried to get in the way - go figure !!


----------



## Bront

Keia said:
			
		

> All replied an' stuff - silly work tried to get in the way - go figure !!



Yeah, you show work who's boss


----------



## unleashed

The dice really hate me...4 charges of 1d8+1 to heal Obscurity 11 hp (was on 9 in post #365) and 5 charges to heal Whinoah 13 hp.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Oops, I missed where Obscurity was healed to 9 and went to the post before that!  It only took three charges in that case.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Actually, the rolls weren't terrible on Obscurity (it was 4, now 3).  They were just awful for Whinoah.  They would have been much better if you got the 7 first


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oops, I missed where Obscurity was healed to 9 and went to the post before that!  It only took three charges in that case.



I guess that means I can have 2 charges back...unless you mean it took 3 charges, as I had the amounts backwards above.  

Edit: Beat me to asking I see.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> I guess that means I can have 2 charges back...unless you mean it took 3 charges, as I had the amounts backwards above.
> 
> Edit: Beat me to asking I see.



 I knew you had it backwards above (see where I said was 4, now 3?).  You only get one charge back


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I knew you had it backwards above (see where I said was 4, now 3?).  You only get one charge back



Yeah, so I see...you got it in while I was asking.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yeah, so I see...you got it in while I was asking.



 Muwahahahaha!  RBDM for the win!


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Muwahahahaha!  RDBM for the win!



Yeah, I was too busy fixing the reversed numbers. BTW what's a RDBM, a "Rat Dungeon Bastard Master"?


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was too busy fixing the reversed numbers. BTW what's a RDBM, a "Rat Dungeon Bastard Master"?



 Nope, a Rather Dashing Benevolent Monarch


----------



## unleashed

Well that's cleared everything up...now I know to watch out for Benevolent Monarch's in future.   

Exams all done then?


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well that's cleared everything up...now I know to watch out for Benevolent Monarch's in future.
> 
> Exams all done then?



 Yep.  Benevolent monarchs are always helpful though


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yep.  Benevolent monarchs are always helpful though



Why can't we ever meet some


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Why can't we ever meet some



 Hey, what about in KoD? 

Edit: Or DI?


----------



## Bront

I'm thinking IA 

DI, well, there's that other factor...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm thinking IA
> 
> DI, well, there's that other factor...



 You haven't gone anywhere with a king or queen in LEW yet, so you can't find any monarchs yet


----------



## Bront

Sweet!

We get XP:?


----------



## Rystil Arden

There will be XP before the next fight, but technically you guys don't get the XP yet.  However, I'm going to give it to you now so you can start leveling up your characters in advance.  I will tell you when the characters actually level up though.  That sound good?

XP:
[SBLOCK=M'ress]7,500[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Obscurity]7,000[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Trayah]8,750[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Whinoah]7,000[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed

[SBLOCK=Rystil]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> XP: (Trayah) 8,750



Does that include the 750 XP I received for helping retrieve the logs? Just checking, as I've already added that to my character sheet.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=Unleashed]Nope.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

I assume that's earned?

I'll work on it eventualy


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I assume that's earned?
> 
> I'll work on it eventualy



 What, you don't think you've earned it?


----------



## Bront

As opposed to a running total.

I made that mistake once.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> As opposed to a running total.
> 
> I made that mistake once.



 Ahhh, I see.  I was wondering why a player would complain about not having earned their XP


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> As opposed to a running total.
> 
> I made that mistake once.



Well I would have hated that to be a running total, as it means I would have lost 10,000 XP for that act.


----------



## unleashed

[SBLOCK=Rystil]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope.



Ooh, so close, 500 XP off a two level gain...well managed.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK=Unleashed]Muwahahaha![/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Party Dynamics Question:  Is M'ress now the sole melee fighter currently?  The reason I'm asking is that I had intended to take her Animist the next level to get back in touch - however, it seems rather apparent that I need to go gladiator as it currently stands.


----------



## Bront

It appears that way, unfortunately.  Whinoah can go melee (she did once, to great effect oddly enough), but isn't exactly built for it long term.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Party Dynamics Question:  Is M'ress now the sole melee fighter currently?  The reason I'm asking is that I had intended to take her Animist the next level to get back in touch - however, it seems rather apparent that I need to go gladiator as it currently stands.



 Animist gives full BAB too, so I say you should pick the better choice for flavour   Based on how you guys will be leveling up in character (the actual XP comes when you guys rest before the statue in the shrine where heroes pray for guidance from the spirits, and you surely need rest soon), Animist would seem to fit.  You also have Slagg for melee too, and he's pretty good until he gets smashed up due to low AC for a frontliner


----------



## Erekose13

Gonna stick with my class, though I think my new spell was lost in the crash  

I remember the basics: med range, swift action, save or become flat-footed, 3rd level (2nd lvl bard).  Guess I should write it up again.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Party Dynamics Question:  Is M'ress now the sole melee fighter currently?  The reason I'm asking is that I had intended to take her Animist the next level to get back in touch - however, it seems rather apparent that I need to go gladiator as it currently stands.



 Also, even from a min/max perspective, unless you also plan to take level 7 in Gladiator to get the groovy DR 1/-, level 6 of Gladiator is mostly inferior to level 2 of Animist.  Both give +1 BAB, +1 to all saves, and a Bonus Feat, but in exchange for a drop from d12 to d8 hit dice (a loss of 2 or 3 HP on average with my roll or take half if the roll is low method for HP) you get more magic, more caster level, and Karmic Retribution, which is a nice boost.

The real question from a mechanics perspective would be what to take after Animist2.  Animist3 gives +1 BAB, level 2 spells, and Nature's Avatar whereas level 6 Gladiator, as before, gives +1 BAB, +1 to all saves, Bonus Feat, and d12 HD.  I wonder what you'll spend the feat on?  With all this Fighting Defensively, maybe a little Combat Expertise?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Gonna stick with my class, though I think my new spell was lost in the crash
> 
> I remember the basics: med range, swift action, save or become flat-footed, 3rd level (2nd lvl bard).  Guess I should write it up again.



 Yup, I remember.  It's a nice spell.  Balanced and highly useful for the solo EI, and very powerful indeed with multiple Rogues in the party


----------



## Keia

After the next level . . . likely going with whichever one I don't take initially, unless roleplaying leads me in another direction.  The boost of having +1 to all saves twice in two levels is appealing.  However, if I go Aminist, which I likely will, there will be some serious appeal to go animist again for the higher level of spells.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> After the next level . . . likely going with whichever one I don't take initially, unless roleplaying leads me in another direction.  The boost of having +1 to all saves twice in two levels is appealing.  However, if I go Aminist, which I likely will, there will be some serious appeal to go animist again for the higher level of spells.



 I'm just happy that there appears to be balanced choices at each level, even for unusual multiclass combinations like Gladiator5/Animist1


----------



## Keia

Well . . . I do prefer Marksman/Arcanist to Gladiator/Animist, but the story for that combo fits, does it not?   

And, yes, you've done a great job balancing these so far as I've analyzed.  I've even tossed around using them for my next f-t-f campaign . . . though building all of the bad guys would be a big bother.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Well . . . I do prefer Marksman/Arcanist to Gladiator/Animist, but the story for that combo fits, does it not?
> 
> And, yes, you've done a great job balancing these so far as I've analyzed.  I've even tossed around using them for my next f-t-f campaign . . . though building all of the bad guys would be a big bother.



 I agree that the story fits very nicely--and heck, the _mechanics_ even fit pretty nicely to make a composite whole.  It just isn't something I was thinking about as a common multiclass (I did take a look at common multiclasses when I made this to check for balance in cherrypicking vs all-out commitment)

If anyone other than me actually used these classes in their game, I think it would be the ultimate compliment 

As for baddies, there's an easy way around this--in my worlds, these aren't the only classes available.  The normal PH PC classes are used by many NPCs as NPC classes are in standard D&D, and the truly unfortunate are stuck with normal DMG NPC classes.  The people with the gestalted classes are special.  And of course normal monsters don't have these classes either unless you want to add them.  So that weak shaman trainee that Trayah encountered may not have the Shaman class.  He may only be a Cleric or Adept, too weak to even see the Spirits except in glimpses.  That said, I have some pretty special baddies cooked up for you guys, especially in Viridian Plague.  When I gave a one-sentence summary of this adventure to my little brother, his appraisal was "Holy , they're all dead."  And he wasn't talking about the kiddie stuff that you've been fighting so far  Bwahahahahahaha!


----------



## Keia

Have you gotten a general feel of what the appropriate ECL is for a matchup of a group of your gestalts . . . I was thinking 2 CR's higher.  Is that about right?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Have you gotten a general feel of what the appropriate ECL is for a matchup of a group of your gestalts . . . I was thinking 2 CR's higher.  Is that about right?



 Yup, 2 levels is just about right.  They are hardier and have more bells and whistles, but they are all capped at the same BAB, HP, and spell levels as a normal character of their level.  You will find that creatures that rely primarily on saving throws like Medusa are even less of a threat, as well.  They do well at endurance runs (most have more HP than a similar character in a normal game, and if they don't have more HP, they probably have metric tons of spells and are an Arcanist or Dragonlord).  Depending on how they choose to specialise themselves, they may or may not be able to handle a big boss that is legitimately out of the league by a few CR of a nongestalt group their level (especially depending on whether you give them cash equal to two levels higher, DR can be an issue).  Another thing to consider is Point Buy of the stats.  One reason my rolling rules allow rerolls more often is because most of these classes have MAD.  If you ran these classes with 25 PB, they would be weaker than if you gave extra.

All that said, I usually use 2 as a rule of thumb.  These races are stronger than usual too, but you wouldn't have to use them, really.


----------



## Keia

I can see that . . . I've even thought about stat-ing up a couple of test bad guys to get a feel for the combat.  Even a medusa with a class level or two of gestalt would be up to snuff I would think 

What about gestalt foes (the big bads)?  The same +2 CR against a group.  I usually follow that unless there are a number of equal or lower CR support bad guys . . . 

OOC: MAD ??


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> I can see that . . . I've even thought about stat-ing up a couple of test bad guys to get a feel for the combat.  Even a medusa with a class level or two of gestalt would be up to snuff I would think
> 
> What about gestalt foes (the big bads)?  The same +2 CR against a group.  I usually follow that unless there are a number of equal or lower CR support bad guys . . .
> 
> OOC: MAD ??



 OOC?   Odd choice of terms.  MAD is multiple ability dependancy.  In the core, Monks have it in spades, and Paladins have it more than Fighters or especially Barbarians.  The more different abilities you need to have up to use your abilities, the less chance you have to find a good dump stat.

Yeah, I actually ran these things in general against test baddies (and all of your parties for the games I've playtested in particular as a team).  A medusa with two levels in Bounty Hunter who just wants to 'freeze you in carbonite' might be amusing   The reason she is easier is that the 'I have an ability that is save or die' monsters are usually pushovers without that ability, which relies on someone to fail the save, whereas these classes almost all have 2 or 3 good saves, so there may not be anyone who will fail it.  The Medusa is CR 7 with a DC 15 petrifying gaze.  So she would be CR 5 if she was normalised for gestalt characters.  But most level 5 characters of these classes are not concerned about a DC 15 Fort save unless they happen to have bad Fort.  

Singular big bads just don't work so well against big groups in D&D in general.  Even if they are much stronger, the mob of actions the PCs get tends to kill them off.  The only thing that gives them a chance is that the PCs are usually out of steam by the time they get to the big bad.  Since these characters have more steam, I'd tend to agree with you that +2 for solo big bads, even if the big bad is gestalt too, is a good idea.  For normal enemies that fight in groups, like the Rosethornes, the +2 needn't necessarily apply.


----------



## Keia

The current game I'm running are children of the players from another game.  They have bloodlines . . . which I'm running completely different that UA has them.  So far it is working out rather well.  And the PC's are a bit tougher, only a +1 CR adjustment to this point.  If course, free bloodline are what is making the difference thus far . . . that and six players.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> The current game I'm running are children of the players from another game.  They have bloodlines . . . which I'm running completely different that UA has them.  So far it is working out rather well.  And the PC's are a bit tougher, only a +1 CR adjustment to this point.  If course, free bloodline are what is making the difference thus far . . . that and six players.



 Yeah, six players is a whole lot more of a deal than the bloodlines would be if they are about the same power as UA.  In some ways, 4 gestalt characters are in some ways comparable to 6 nongestalt.  

Oh, and I'll add that at very low levels, you may want to up the CR by only 1 for the gestalt classes.  They will lack the weaknesses of low-level normal characters and be less likely to lose significant resources from a CR 1 baddie even at level 1, but CR 3 enemies like ogres are still going to tear them up if you make them the standard 'lose a bit of resources' fight.

2 is a good rule of thumb, but it is more like 'sometimes 1, sometimes 2, and maybe 3 if it uses saves'.  Also, everything depends on your group.  Even with normal PH classes, my opinion is that at high level it is impossible to create CR appropriate fights without extensive playtesting or playing with the characters from the low levels all the way up.  I tried to make all the classes able to do at least something interesting in combat (though not all are great at social or other game types, but these can be RPed through), but if you have a group with these gestalt classes and they decide that they all want to play Nymphs with the Nymph class, they probably are not going to be a superior fighting force.


----------



## Keia

For bad guys against a gestalt group, do you reward experience and treasure based on the actual CR or the perceived CR of the group, in a f-t-f game, that is.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> For bad guys against a gestalt group, do you reward experience and treasure based on the actual CR or the perceived CR of the group, in a f-t-f game, that is.



 Perceived CR--because I don't give the characters LA.  You can either give XP based on perceived reduced CR and pretend the characters are normal PH characters (which is _much_ easier, usually) or you can give the characters 2 LA and require more XP to level up and then use the actual CR.  By all means, do not just treat them as normal characters and use actual CR for XP unless you want them to level up even faster than 3.5 already does   As for treasure, you can do that either way, actually.  If you give them treasure as if they were the lower level, you can actually probably safely treat them as ECL +1 instead of +2 in many more cases.  Personally, I let the opponents keep standard treasure, which gives the gestalt characters the cash of higher level characters.


----------



## Keia

No worries there . . . My experience point rewards are typically not according to the GM as I favor rping and character interaction to a certain degree.

Usually it's 50% based on xp per combats faced, 40% plot points and character roleplaying and interaction, and 10% journal/record keeping.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> No worries there . . . My experience point rewards are typically not according to the GM as I favor rping and character interaction to a certain degree.
> 
> Usually it's 50% based on xp per combats faced, 40% plot points and character roleplaying and interaction, and 10% journal/record keeping.



 That's about how I do it too.  In LEW, I mentioned this and was specifically told that I must give out full encounter XP and then I should just give that other 50% on top of it instead of taking it out of the encounters.


----------



## Bront

One of my LEW adventures gave no RP/Plot XP


----------



## Erekose13

I'd like to see more of your classes RA.  Any others you have extracted from your head onto the screen yet?  I'll be sticking with my current selections for my characters I think, but I like reading them.

My LEW XP award method is being kept away from my players (and judge), but I do award things in a bit of an arcane method.  Full XP for encounters based on an EL calculator + (sum of all posts/number of posts made by player)*monster XP/arbitrary number (I think 6).  The second bit is my version of RP experience.


----------



## Bront

I do RP XP based more on feeling than anything.  I reward being vocal, but I won't punish RPed silence.

Nearly comatose silence on the other hand is a bit disruptive (note to a few players in the base IA thread, RA is painfully aware).


----------



## Erekose13

Yeah I've got one of those in my campaign.  I think he has posted like 20 posts out of hundreds.


----------



## Bront

Thread: ~415
Subject 1: Post Crash 3, Pre crash 13
Subject 2: Post Crash 2, Pre Crash 7

Honestly, that's a little better than I expected, and they post more for combat, so they may just not be big RPers.  But still, with 6-7 active people (Depending on when it was), even if 3 of them are over 10,000 posts (Me, RA, and JDVN1), that's just over 6% of the posts between the 2 of them, instead of about 15% each, and my quietest character has been one of the vocal leaders of the group out of necessity (Not anyone's fault in particular, simply because NO ONE wants to speak up way too often, including myself).  It's just a bit odd (Makes you wonder if they've droped untill they suddently post again).

And that doesn't count the 200 posts lost in the crash, nor the previous thread that was closed.  I'm hoping RA awards XP soon, I'm hoping Cade can make 3rd. (He might be an Outrider before this adventure ends)


----------



## unleashed

Keia, just to clarify, Trayah hasn't started to pray yet, he has just moved over to the altar. He's currently waiting to see if anyone else is coming.


----------



## Erekose13

Man you guys are so far a head of me over the weekend. I didn't pick up on the fact that you had moved over to the shrine yet.  Does Obscurity have a chance to confide in Trayah alone?


----------



## Bront

I've been there.  I attacked a character IC for badgering me about something because we weren't in the safehouse we'd entered a few days ago. 

FYI, reminder RA, I'll be gone from the 12th to the 19th (or thereabouts)


----------



## unleashed

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Man you guys are so far a head of me over the weekend. I didn't pick up on the fact that you had moved over to the shrine yet.  Does Obscurity have a chance to confide in Trayah alone?



The first thing Trayah did upon seeing the shrine had people in it, was to enter and examine the people there, and he hasn't really moved from there since except to get the kitten from Whinoah.


----------



## Erekose13

Gotcha, for some reason I was confused. I though that the shrine was elsewhere within the copse.  I have no idea why it didnt register that it was one and the same.  Obscurity will just wander off then. She doesn't feel comfortable in crowds.


----------



## Bront

That explains why everyone keeps ignoring Whinoah's comments about the dragonlord


----------



## Bront

FYI, I'll probably have Whinoah updated after I get back.


----------



## Keia

Bront said:
			
		

> That explains why everyone keeps ignoring Whinoah's comments about the dragonlord



There's a dragonlord?    I think M'ress is more concerned about healing (other and herself).

She'll be praying too with the others . . . I wasn't certain if it was a personal or group thing - if its a group thing then she'll be there.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> There's a dragonlord?    I think M'ress is more concerned about healing (other and herself).
> 
> She'll be praying too with the others . . . I wasn't certain if it was a personal or group thing - if its a group thing then she'll be there.
> 
> Keia



 It's a group thing, and you all get your XP and level up--yay!  If you guys do well, some of you may be hitting 8 soon also


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> That explains why everyone keeps ignoring Whinoah's comments about the dragonlord



Well Trayah is far too busy with everyone else to worry about the butler and his mistress.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's a group thing, and you all get your XP and level up--yay!  If you guys do well, some of you may be hitting 8 soon also



Yes, level 8...


----------



## Keia

Yeah . . . I'm pretty close as well, though not as close as you. 

Keia


----------



## unleashed

Yes, Rystil had a long evil laugh about that when I pointed it out.


----------



## Rystil Arden

If I had been _more_ evil, I would have assigned you 10000 extra XP and then claimed that you lose it all except just enough to put you 1 behind level 8 due to the rule (which I ignore because it is evil and stupid) that you can't level up twice at once.


----------



## Keia

I sense a rules discussion coming on again . . .    

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> I sense a rules discussion coming on again . . .
> 
> Keia



 Yup--unleashed likes to convince me to avoid core rules that I already avoid because I agree with him


----------



## Keia

Well I think you should avoid them as well.  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Well I think you should avoid them as well.
> 
> Keia



 I do find most players agree with me when I am willing to award them more levels instead of fewer


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup--unleashed likes to convince me to avoid core rules that I already avoid because I agree with him



I wasn't particularly trying to convince you of anything, but found it strange that you replied by quoting the core rules to my thoughts on what was being discussed.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If I had been _more_ evil, I would have assigned you 10000 extra XP and then claimed that you lose it all except just enough to put you 1 behind level 8 due to the rule (which I ignore because it is evil and stupid) that you can't level up twice at once.



So, should I tell my home group they just lost 2 levels because of this?


----------



## Bront

BTW, do we need a new thread soon?


----------



## Keia

Yeah, we just passed the magical barrier . . . as so as Rystil starts a new thread and references it here, I''ll lock this one down.

RA, is it okay to lock down Viridian I as well?

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, we just passed the magical barrier . . . as so as Rystil starts a new thread and references it here, I''ll lock this one down.
> 
> RA, is it okay to lock down Viridian I as well?
> 
> Keia



 You can lock VP1, but the OOC thread? NEVER! Bwahahaha!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Okay fine


----------

